# Celtic 2011/2012



## inflatable jesus (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it's about time to get the thread going. Pre-season starts on Saturday, it's looking like we have two new signings just about wrapped up. 

How is everyone feeling about this year?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 30, 2011)

top two finish


----------



## starfish (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad Reids gone but cant believe he actually thinks we are in a better state than we were 4 years ago. The man really is deluded.

Theres a couple of positions that need strengthening in the team i think but if we can keep most of last seasons players it should be a good season.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 7, 2011)

I think we will win the league this year. The squad is looking good. Is Bellamy coming?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 7, 2011)

No, and I don't think that's the route we should be going down. I'd sooner see the money we'd spend on Bellamy going into building a team for the future.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 11, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I'd sooner see the money we'd spend on Bellamy going into building a team for the future.


 
I agree. Hopefully this new Kenyan dude-Wanyama- does the business, I believe he has been signed as a central defender.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's what Lennon and Mjallby have been saying. 

I think that if he's half-decent then that's all we need at the back. We already have Danny Mastorovic and Kelvin Wilson (presuming he's any good) as the more experienced centre-halfs. Him, Mulgrew and Rogne are enough cover and I think now is the time give up on Loovens and O'Dea. Personally, I would like to see Josh Thomson out on loan again this year and see if he's good enough for the first team after that. Mulgrew and Ledley are good enough emergency left backs, and we have 3 and a half (Juarez) right backs. 

Midfield is fine so really we just need to get the Goalkeeper position sorted and if we can add another forward then great. If not, then I think we can just about get by with what we have.

I'm glad to see McGinn out on loan. I think we need to see if more game time will help him step up a level. If not, then I think we should probably move him on next year.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 12, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> No, and I don't think that's the route we should be going down. I'd sooner see the money we'd spend on Bellamy going into building a team for the future.


 Lennon has said he wants to try and get some experience in.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 12, 2011)

Stipe Pletikosa was fucking great in championship manager 2001/02. If in real life hes anywhere near that hope he signs


----------



## starfish (Jul 13, 2011)

Bloody hell, only 11 days till our first league match.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 13, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Stipe Pletikosa was fucking great in championship manager 2001/02. If in real life hes anywhere near that hope he signs


 
I remember many fruitless attempts to sign him. Hope he does, contrary to my earlier post. I think we need a strong keeper and he seems to fit the bill.

11 days eh, bloody hell.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought this was well worth a watch. No real surprises for anyone that reads a lot of his interviews and in fact it's pretty consistent: He sees himself as primarily a football man who is disinterested in religion and Northern Irish politics who is mostly just annoyed at being dragged into the sectarian aspects of Scottish and Northern Irish life.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, is it just me or is there something not quite right with this Craig Whyte guy? He kind of looks like he's at the end of a 4 day coke-binge.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 22, 2011)

It's funny, by now I thought I might have some inkling about how this season is going to go but I really don't.

I still think that Celtic will be about as good as we were last year and hopefully some of the younger and newer players will be toughened up by the experience. I still can't say for sure that any of the players we have brought in will be any better than what we have but then I'm also glad that we're on verge of the regular season and we still have Kayal and Izaguirre. I'm happy enough to wait and see if this Mphela lad is the striker we have been looking for, but our continued lack of a decent goalie is starting to worry me.

Then on the other side of the city the talk of the 5 million pound "warchest" appears to have added up to little in the way of exciting new signings. Don't get me wrong, Wallace is a decent player and maybe one of these other guys will be a diamond in the rough but I don't really get the idea that this is a stronger Rangers team than we saw last year and may in fact be slightly weaker given the loss of last years loan players and the age of some members of the squad.

So this could really just be round 2 of last year's coin-toss of a season. I think really the biggest unknown factor right now is what McCoist will be like in the dugout and the dressing room.

My best guess is for Celtic to win it but only just.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2011)

Not a bad start, first half i'm not sure I remeber Zaluska having a stop/save to make? Sproule certainly seemd to have the measure of a not 100% fit Izaguirre which coiuld have been costly but wasn't. 2 well taken goals and 3 well earned points.


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not a bad start, first half i'm not sure I remeber Zaluska having a stop/save to make?


 
I dont think he did the whole match. Hibs were pretty dire. We were ok, nothing special though. Still room for  lot of improvement.


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Just to add, thought Kelvin Wilson looked quite comfortable, although he was only troubled a couple of times.

Just seen that Juarez is off on loan for a season to Zaragoza. Shame, thought he was a decent player.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not too worried. With Kayal still there and Ki looking like he's kicked his game up a gear I don't see any room for him right now.

Maybe the move will help him rediscover the early form he showed last season.


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Aye, he did start out well. Midfield is probably our strongest area, they looked very comfortable again at the weekend, looking forward to Broony getting back too.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, Commons on the right doesn't really work. Far more effective at linking up with Izzaguirre.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 27, 2011)

starfish said:


> Glad Reids gone but cant believe he actually thinks we are in a better state than we were 4 years ago. The man really is deluded.



I missed that piece of news about the war criminal. Where has he fucked off to?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 27, 2011)

He's not gone yet, he leaves in October. Sadly not to the Hague.


----------



## starfish (Jul 27, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He's not gone yet, he leaves in October. Sadly not to the Hague.


 
So thats why the Green Brigades banner was still upside down on sunday. I did wonder. Thought they might have forgotten.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 27, 2011)

starfish said:


> So thats why the Green Brigades banner was still upside down on sunday. I did wonder. Thought they might have forgotten.


 
Yup.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 27, 2011)

0-2.

pulled your kilts up and gave you a spanking.


----------



## starfish (Jul 27, 2011)

discokermit said:


> 0-2.
> 
> pulled your kilts up and gave you a spanking.


 
Friendlies dont count, unless you win. Was not our strongest side either.


----------



## StanSmith (Jul 31, 2011)

starfish said:


> Friendlies dont count, unless you win. Was not our strongest side either.



Fair enough but you can only beat whats infront of you, and thats exactly what we did.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2011)

From what i saw of this weekends friendlies, one thing is for sure. We need another keeper.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 1, 2011)

starfish said:


> From what i saw of this weekends friendlies, one thing is for sure. We need another keeper.


 
You can't play with another keeper.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You can't play with another keeper.


 
I nrear cracked a smile to that.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I nrear cracked a smile to that.


 
I think youre spending too much time on that other thread then.


----------



## starfish (Aug 3, 2011)

Another friendly defeat. Glad they dont count/matter. On another note Loovens crocked for up to 6 weeks. Not sure if this is a good or a bad thing as he could be a bit of a liability at times but then are we not a bit short on fit centre halves at the moment.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 4, 2011)

I think we still have big Danny, Mulgrew, hoovield, Wilson, Wanyama and maybe Rogne. I think we'll be ok.


----------



## starfish (Aug 4, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think we still have big Danny, Mulgrew, hoovield, Wilson, Wanyama and maybe Rogne. I think we'll be ok.


 
I thought Danny was injured & Rogne or is it Hooiveld, maybe both, never fill me with confidence.


----------



## starfish (Aug 5, 2011)

FC Sion in the Europa then. Why am i not feeling confident?


----------



## manny-p (Aug 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> FC Sion in the Europa then. Why am i not feeling confident?


Basle types


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> FC Sion in the Europa then. Why am i not feeling confident?



I'm never feeling confident in Europe.


----------



## starfish (Aug 7, 2011)

Good win today, 3 points & top of the league ( for now, M/well could go top later). Izaguirres broken ankle not so good.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 7, 2011)

Big blow that, a costly 3 points.

Build up play didn't look anywhere near as sharp as last season's. Missed Mark Wilson today as well, Matthews will improve but Wilson is more of a threat going forward at the minute.

Clinical strike from Stokes though, good to see.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> Good win today, 3 points & top of the league ( for now, M/well could go top later). Izaguirres broken ankle not so good.


out for three months at least.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a tough one to take. I'm thinking that we should probably be looking at a loan signing of good enough quality that we don't have to rush him back.

I thought Aberdeen played pretty well and although we could have been sharper in the final third it was good to see that the team didn't lose their composure. We're always going to have to grind out some wins and I think that was one of them.


----------



## starfish (Aug 10, 2011)

Am not liking the new away kit at the moment. Look like pyjamas.


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that was a right thumping handed out to Utd & it could have been a few more (sorry tar) Looks like Hoopers not so badly crocked, only a sprained ankle so should only be out for a couple of weeks at most, hopefully.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2011)

Could play at the weekend is what I heard, but probably best off giving him a chance to recuperate properly.


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Could play at the weekend is what I heard, but probably best off giving him a chance to recuperate properly.



Aye its only St Johnstone, might as well rest him for the 2nd leg v Sion.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/265454



> CELTIC will tie up Fraser Forster on a season-long loan deal from Newcastle United before tonight's Europa League signing deadline.
> 
> Celtic boss Neil Lennon has made it his priority to bring the big Englishman back since his successful loan spell at Parkhead last season.



His record wasn't bad last season 24/44 clean sheets....


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I really hope that happens. He played really well for us last season.


----------



## juice_terry (Aug 17, 2011)

We've got the option to buy him at any time throughout the loan period.. IMO we should have signed him up properly now think he will become a great keeper for us, needs a bit more confidence at coming for crosses and his kicking could improve however he is still young and can do a great job for us. I was impressed with him last season


----------



## juice_terry (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.talfanzine.com//Ezine/TAL%20E-zine%203.pdf


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

juice_terry said:


> http://www.talfanzine.com//Ezine/TAL%20E-zine%203.pdf
> View attachment 12865



Unlikable. Unwashable.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Unlikable. Unwashable.



Why don't you just come out and call him a filthy Mick?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 18, 2011)

Why are Scottish football fans so eager to talk about the cleanliness of other sets of fans? I gather it's a thing down in England too, but it just seems weird in this day and age. Like a relic from tenement life in the 50s or something.

I've never really been a fan of describing anyone as "dirty" as a result of their football allegiances. To me it just seems like it's somewhere between childish and de-humanizing in a particularly creepy way.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 18, 2011)

Unstoppable? Certainly in coming second to Glasgow Rangers he is. As he is a British subject i would never call him a mick.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 18, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Unstoppable? Certainly in coming second to Glasgow Rangers he is. As he is a British subject i would never call him a mick.


Shame he needs police protection since your retard section want to kill him.


----------



## starfish (Aug 18, 2011)

Any one got a link for tonights game?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 18, 2011)

Disappointing result tonight. Little consolation that it was the best result achieved by a Scottish side tonight.


----------



## starfish (Aug 18, 2011)

Frustrating. Again.

We were the better team on the night but they seemed to have better & more skillful individual players.


----------



## rosa (Aug 19, 2011)

Didn't see the match but it sounded pretty turgid on radio 5. "Celtic just had a chance when the ball fell to Georgios Samaras, and it was a typical Samaras finish;it went 8 yards over the bar"


----------



## manny-p (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you think this game will be decided in the courts? I don't think we will beat them on their own patch.


----------



## juice_terry (Aug 19, 2011)

I think Lennon got his selection wrong last night, however inuries etc may have affected that. Very impressed with Cha just a pity we were so shit up front to benefit from his crosses. We started well however the fact they kicked us off the park for the majority of the first hard made it more difficult. How a Sion player never got a red card is beyond me? Shows we desperately need to sign a new striker becuase when Hooper is out we don't have any effective partnership up front.


----------



## juice_terry (Aug 19, 2011)

Could well go to the courts, c'mon FOUR Inelligible players?? would rather we won it on the pitch though.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 20, 2011)

I think we'll get through. I just watched the game and although they have a couple of players that could hurt us, I think we are the better team.

I remember the team that made it to Seville looking pretty ordinary against well organized European mediocrity too. I'm hopeful that this team can learn to raise their game when it matters in the same way as the MON team. Next Thursday is a good opportunity.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 20, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I remember the team that made it to Seville looking pretty ordinary against well organized European mediocrity too. I'm hopeful that this team can learn to raise their game when it matters in the same way as the MON team. Next Thursday is a good opportunity.



Difference was the Seville team had Henrik.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jesus H.!

Looking forward to the Urban 75 review. I thought Galloway was an Arab?


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 21, 2011)

Galloway is a bellend who decided to start supporting celtic when he moved to glasgow as an mp, but previously supported united.


----------



## rosa (Aug 21, 2011)

he's also an Everton fan, apparently http://blogs.dailyrecord.co.uk/georgegalloway/2011/02/speaking-of-rangers-this-time.html


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 21, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Jesus H.!
> 
> Looking forward to the Urban 75 review. I thought Galloway was an Arab?



He's a fucking charlatan, only weeks before Lennon started getting threats Galloway was telling all how Lennon wasn't Celtic class. Not to mention his rather blatant sectarian attempt to get votes in the election earlier this year, the leaflet handed out at Celtic Park for example..... George Galloway is a man of principle, that principle being George Galloway.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 21, 2011)

rosa said:


> he's also an Everton fan, apparently http://blogs.dailyrecord.co.uk/georgegalloway/2011/02/speaking-of-rangers-this-time.html



Jimmy Gabriel is an angel.... Jimmy Gabriel is an angel.....


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 21, 2011)

Not good enough, makes it perfectly clear imho that we don't have the strength in depth we clearly need.


----------



## articul8 (Aug 21, 2011)

St Johnstone at home? WTF?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not good enough, makes it perfectly clear imho that we don't have the strength in depth we clearly need.



What happened to the 2 teams ( European and spl ) TLB said he had?


----------



## manny-p (Aug 21, 2011)

articul8 said:


> St Johnstone at home? WTF?


another result like this and Lennon can get to fuck.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 21, 2011)

allybaba said:


> another result like this and Lennon can get to fuck.



Faithful through and through.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 22, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Faithful through and through.


st johnstone r pish though. I have faith that Lennon will prevail


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 22, 2011)

Nearl


anchorage said:


> Faithful through and through.



Nearly as 'loyal' as all those Orcs demanding Ally is sacked or likening him to a rabbit caught in a mobility scooters headlights, you know the type.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 22, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nearl
> 
> Nearly as 'loyal' as all those Orcs demanding Ally is sacked or likening him to a rabbit caught in a mobility scooters headlights, you know the type.



I meant to say he was deep in concentration and i don't remember wanting him sacked. I'm not going to sweet talk about his team selections. Edu and mcculloch are shite and he sits there watching the same thing i am. Still 3 days is a long time in football. Viva ally.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 22, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I meant to say he was deep in concentration and i don't remember wanting him sacked. I'm not going to sweet talk about his team selections. Edu and mcculloch are shite and he sits there watching the same thing i am. Still 3 days is a long time in football. Viva ally.



I never said you wanted him sacked, hence the use of the word 'or', simple enough.

I was referring to the simply depressed posters on various fora such as Rangersmedia, FFfffff, Union Bears etc.....


----------



## anchorage (Aug 22, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I never said you wanted him sacked, hence the use of the word 'or', simple enough.
> 
> I was referring to the simply depressed posters on various fora such as Rangersmedia, FFfffff, Union Bears etc.....



Radi O'clyde should be full of depressed shame fc supporters and most of the callers too. No one will dare have a go at TLB everyone but him will be targeted. Might listen while I'm making my dinner.


----------



## starfish (Aug 22, 2011)

starfish said:


> Aye its only St Johnstone, might as well rest him for the 2nd leg v Sion.



Will someone please remind me to stop saying things like the above


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Radi O'clyde should be full of depressed shame fc supporters and most of the callers too. No one will dare have a go at TLB everyone but him will be targeted. Might listen while I'm making my dinner.



Perhaps we should take a leaf out of your lots book and spew like weans all over the various phone ins....... That's dignity for you....


----------



## anchorage (Aug 23, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps we should take a leaf out of your lots book and spew like weans all over the various phone ins....... That's dignity for you....


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

After the youth BNP leader in Scotland found out to have a shame fc season ticket, a member of the groin brigade is found guilty of racism. All inclusive club right enough.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> After the youth BNP leader in Scotland found out to have a shame fc season ticket, a member of the groin brigade is found guilty of racism. All inclusive club right enough.


Lol. Aye and rangers fans have never been members of the bnp? People in glasshouses...


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Lol. Aye and rangers fans have never been members of the bnp? People in glasshouses...



People in glasshouses indeed.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> After the youth BNP leader in Scotland found out to have a shame fc season ticket, a member of the groin brigade is found guilty of racism. All inclusive club right enough.



The fella in Cupar? Well even the Jewish student said the comments/actions weren't anti-semitic or anti Jewiosh racism, bizarre verdict when this happens frankly.....


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

He has a message on a forum saying he is a member. Ticks all the boxes as being one. I wonder what political education you have to get to be a member?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> He has a message on a forum saying he is a member. Ticks all the boxes as being one. I wonder what political education you have to get to be a member?



Part of the University case against him was a page from 'Vanguard Bears'. The Jewish lad who made the complaint was a mate of his. Said lad Mr Reitblatt also made clear he didn't think the flag rubbing on his bollocks was motivated by racism. At no time did Donnachie refer to Jews/Jewish/Jew etc, he also made clear the difference between Mr Reitblatt and the Israeli government and made clear he was not attacking Reitblatt himself yet it's still racism. Laughable frankly....


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Part of the University case against him was a page from 'Vanguard Bears'. The Jewish lad who made the complaint was a mate of his. Said lad Mr Reitblatt also made clear he didn't think the flag rubbing on his bollocks was motivated by racism. At no time did Donnachie refer to Jews/Jewish/Jew etc, he also made clear the difference between Mr Reitblatt and the Israeli government and made clear he was not attacking Reitblatt himself yet it's still racism. Laughable frankly....


A bit like the  anti-Irish racism in Scotland we hear so much about eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> A bit like the anti-Irish racism in Scotland we hear so much about eh?



Some anti-Irish racism exists in Scotland, that it's nowhere near as bad as it was is also true.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Some anti-Irish racism exists in Scotland, that it's nowhere near as bad as it was is also true.



Any proof?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Any proof?



Oh the irony......


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Oh the irony......



Another one who can dish it out but can't back it up, toe the party line and tell the lie often enough and it becomes fact.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Another one who can dish it out but can't back it up, toe the party line and tell the lie often enough and it becomes fact.



Coming from the man who when asked on numerous occasions to back uop his claims with evidence ignores it and starts talking about another anti-Rangers conspiracy i'll take that wee line with the proverbial pinch of salt.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Coming from the man who when asked on numerous occasions to back uop his claims with evidence ignores it and starts talking about another anti-Rangers conspiracy i'll take that wee line with the proverbial pinch of salt.



And ignore the statement you made with no proof.


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2011)

WTF is it with our defence in Europe, couldnt even last a minute. Could have been a freekick at the other end then a long ball over the top, Danny looks like hes just touched the ball , penalty & hes off


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2011)

Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck.


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2011)

Gooooaaaalll, cmon. 1 more. We can do it. Maybe.


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2011)

Way to shoot yourself in the fucking foot. Jebus wept.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

And i was coming on here for some comedy.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2011)

Hardly surprising is it? Both Celtic and you lot have gone backwards at a rapid rate of knots as far as Europe is concerned. Lack of investment or lack of ability to invest in sides that got into UEFA finals have resulted in some appalling results.


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> And i was coming on here for some comedy.



Strange. Its usually your posts that cause the humour round here.


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Hardly surprising is it? Both Celtic and you lot have gone backwards at a rapid rate of knots as far as Europe is concerned. Lack of investment or lack of ability to invest in sides that got into UEFA finals have resulted in some appalling results.



So, so true. 10 years ago beat Juve 4-3, 8 years ago UEFA final, 7 years ago knockout Barca, 4 years ago beat Milan 2-1. Last 16 of Champs League 2 years running. As i said at the start of the season Reid is a complete twat if he thought were in a better state than we were 4 years ago.


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...whats-gone-wrong-north-of-border-2343196.html

I think the Indy sums it up quite well.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

Decent article, I agree we need more investment at grassroots level.  The comparison with facilities in Norway is humbling.

However, I think last night was a good night for scottish football.  Not a good night for some scottish teams, but for the league overall as it restricts the financial gap between rangers/celtic and the rest.  Not hugely, but every little helps.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Decent article, I agree we need more investment at grassroots level. The comparison with facilities in Norway is humbling.
> 
> However, I think last night was a good night for scottish football. Not a good night for some scottish teams, but for the league overall as it restricts the financial gap between rangers/celtic and the rest. Not hugely, but every little helps.



World series of Glasgow is all Scottish football is ever about. The rest hang onto our coat tails and pick up scraps. That says more about it than anything else.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 26, 2011)

Celtic could be handed a route back into the Europa League after UEFA president Michel Platini said that Sion were "in clear violation" of a ban on transfer and had used ineligible players in the competition.

Sion defeated Celtic 3-1 to take a place in the group stages but had registered five new signings in their squad. A FIFA ruling had banned them from all transfer activity for two years.

That ban has been in dispute and is set to be heard by the Court of Arbitration for Sport but Platini has said that UEFA will make a ruling on Sion's participation before their first group match on September 15.

"What is happening there is the rules have not been respected. FC Sion has not respected the rules of the transfer ban ," Platini said. "They signed players and then played those players."

Looks like my comedy nights might still continue.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Celtic could be handed a route back into the Europa League after UEFA president Michel Platini said that Sion were "in clear violation" of a ban on transfer and had used ineligible players in the competition.
> 
> Sion defeated Celtic 3-1 to take a place in the group stages but had registered five new signings in their squad. A FIFA ruling had banned them from all transfer activity for two years.
> 
> ...



Imho, Celtic should complain, if they win they should also refuse to go back into the competition.  I think i's fair to say the SFA woul not have allowed a Scottish club to flout the rules as the Swiss FA did with Sion. Leave Sion to it, they should not have been allowed to play with those players in the first place, but to get another chance is just a bit ridiculous after such a result.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Imho, Celtic should complain, if they win they should also refuse to go back into the competition. I think i's fair to say the SFA woul not have allowed a Scottish club to flout the rules as the Swiss FA did with Sion. Leave Sion to it, they should not have been allowed to play with those players in the first place, but to get another chance is just a bit ridiculous after such a result.



And the prize would be playing Athletico Madrid, Udinese and Rennes. Better off out of such potential humiliation.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 26, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> And the prize would be playing Athletico Madrid, Udinese and Rennes. Better off out of such potential humiliation.



Not necessarily, Sion were/are in a different pot to Celtic, as such the whole draw might have to be redone.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not necessarily, Sion were/are in a different pot to Celtic, as such the whole draw might have to be redone.



Surely they can't do that as teams like Shamrock Rovers will already be trying to get cheap RyanAir flights and rooms at the Tottenham Travelodge etc


----------



## starfish (Aug 27, 2011)

UEFA should have taken action sooner. If there was an issue with FC Sion, deal with it before games are played. Dont let it get this far. If they shouldnt have been playing stop them playing, dont wait till it gets this far.

It just gives the SDL FC fan another excuse to claim unfairness & that we get all the decisions & that its all unfair & wahwahwah.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 27, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Surely they can't do that as teams like Shamrock Rovers will already be trying to get cheap RyanAir flights and rooms at the Tottenham Travelodge etc



Well they can ignore FIFA rulings so perhaps they can..... They'd have to compensate folk, it's their fault. But i'd be inclined to agree that the only way they could do it is for Celtic to 'replace' Sion.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 30, 2011)

Celtic sign Mo Bangura http://www.celticfc.net/newsstory?item=1482


----------



## starfish (Aug 30, 2011)

Recommended by Henrik Larsson no less. Will probably pave the way for Maloney to leave now.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-14732110



> Fan cleared of Lennon attack after not proven verdict
> A Hearts fan has been cleared of assaulting Celtic manager Neil Lennon after an Edinburgh Sheriff Court jury found the case against him not proven.



How the fuck???!!!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 31, 2011)

Unbelievable. It was on tv, how much more proof is needed?


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 31, 2011)

Erm I could be wrong here - genuinely not sure btw - but was the charge not 'religiously aggravated assault', hence it would need to be proven beyond reasonable doubt it was religiously motivated before he can be convicted of that offence. Even though the 'assault' part isn't in any doubt. If it had been a straight assault charge they would have gotten a conviction easily, but they have pushed for a different charge which has led to the not proven verdict. That's my understanding of what has happened anyway.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Erm I could be wrong here - genuinely not sure btw - but was the charge not 'religiously aggravated assault', hence it would need to be proven beyond reasonable doubt it was religiously motivated before he can be convicted of that offence. Even though the 'assault' part isn't in any doubt. If it had been a straight assault charge they would have gotten a conviction easily, but they have pushed for a different charge which has led to the not proven verdict. That's my understanding of what has happened anyway.



The original charges were aggravated sectarian assault and aggravated sectarian breach of the peace. They found him NP on both counts. The jury then removed the aggravated sectarian element from both charges and stillfound him NP of the assault but guilty of Breach...... It's quite bizarre....


----------



## starfish (Aug 31, 2011)

It is quite staggering. Hope it doesnt mean open season & that every mad bam thinks they can take a shot at him.

Not proven, eh!! Scotlands little quirk.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-14732110
> 
> How the fuck???!!!


What a joke. Cannae believe that.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 31, 2011)

The SFA have extended the transfer deadline window by a day as they were all on Jury Duty.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The SFA have extended the transfer deadline window by a day as they were all on Jury Duty.


What do you think about the guy getting aquitted after what he done to Lennon?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sure he will be pleased with his not proven. The PF adding on the sectarian charge probably fucked up winning the case.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm sure he will be pleased with his not proven. The PF adding on the sectarian charge probably fucked up winning the case.



The jury also found him Not proven on assault without the sectarian element in the charge....


----------



## starfish (Aug 31, 2011)

Weve signed Badr El Kaddouri from Dynamo Kiev. Left back apparently.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

*MORE BREAKING NEWS from the BBC: Colonel Gadaffi has announced he will give himself up to NATO, but only on condition he will be tried at Edinburgh Sheriff court.*


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 31, 2011)

The guy didn't get off scot-free mind, he has spent like 4 months in jail for this on remand. And still has to get sentenced for breach of the peace.

It does seem strange to give a 'not proven' for assault, I can only think he made such a poor fist of his attack it was viewed as more of an _attempted_ assault than actual assault, and they thought breach was a more fitting charge for his flailing lunge*.

*saying this, I just watched the incident again and he does kind of land a punch/wild swing, so fuck knows.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 1, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The guy didn't get off scot-free mind, he has spent like 4 months in jail for this on remand. And still has to get sentenced for breach of the peace.
> 
> It does seem strange to give a 'not proven' for assault, I can only think he made such a poor fist of his attack it was viewed as more of an _attempted_ assault than actual assault, and they thought breach was a more fitting charge for his flailing lunge*.
> 
> *saying this, I just watched the incident again and he does kind of land a punch/wild swing, so fuck knows.



Who said he got away scot-free?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nobody as such, I was mainly replying to this.



starfish said:


> Hope it doesnt mean open season & that every mad bam thinks they can take a shot at him.



Idk I may have picked it up wrong but I sensed a general attitude that he 'got away with it' (so to speak) when of/c he has still been punished, just using a breach charge instead of assault.  It isn't uncommon for breach to be used as a catch-all charge for various public order offences after all.


----------



## starfish (Sep 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Who said he got away scot-free?



Me, i thought he had. Must have misread the article. On re-reading i see he has been charged with breach.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 1, 2011)

Fair enough for us to joke about it, but embarrassing to have our Chief Executive making comments like that at a press conference. Concentrate on delivering what you promised Peter.


----------



## starfish (Sep 1, 2011)

I dunno, he made me chuckle.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 1, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Fair enough for us to joke about it, but embarrassing to have our Chief Executive making comments like that at a press conference. Concentrate on delivering what you promised Peter.



I think it's quite funny. There was far worse about the mysterious £9m claim from numerous journo's today.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 1, 2011)

starfish said:


> I dunno, he made me chuckle.


Me too.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 2, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Me too.



Me three. Always obsessed with our club.
WE WELCOME THE CHASE.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Me three. Always obsessed with our club.
> WE WELCOME THE CHASE.



The taxman is chasing you.......


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Me three. Always obsessed with our club.
> WE WELCOME THE CHASE.



Arguably Lawwell wouldn't have said anything if the bollocks line about a nameless £9m, offer for Jelavic hadn't got into the press.... Not often I agree with Andy Goram but he's pretty much on the money re Whyte today.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Arguably Lawwell wouldn't have said anything if the bollocks line about a nameless £9m, offer for Jelavic hadn't got into the press.... Not often I agree with Andy Goram but he's pretty much on the money re Whyte today.



I agree , pity he never said anything when murry was bleeding us dry. Still he has got to make money somewhere.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The taxman is chasing you.......



Not proven.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Me three. Always obsessed with our club.
> WE WELCOME THE CHASE.



Mc Coist should stick to the day job(having affairs and tv work). Didnae mind watchin the scrotum on a question of sport but his managerial skills are total pish.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I think it's quite funny. There was far worse about the mysterious £9m claim from numerous journo's today.



Don't get me wrong, I was pissing myself laughing when I heard about this "mystery bid". I just think he should be focusing on us rather than making cheap jibes about them.

Cheap jibes is all that lot can afford mind ...


----------



## anchorage (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooper has put in a transfer request. He wants to go to the team in another universe as he has no chance of winning the league in this one.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 2, 2011)

http://sport.stv.tv/football/scotti...d-in-europa-league-as-uefa-rule-against-sion/


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 2, 2011)

*awaits "typical sellick, they're ae moaning aboot somehing, officials blah conspiracy blah timmy blah" comments*


----------



## anchorage (Sep 2, 2011)

Will shame fc get credited for an away win?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Will shame fc get credited for an away win?



Nah, Maribor still beat you 2-1 over there.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Will shame fc get credited for an away win?



Careful now, you might trip over your lip....

That said, my own opinion on this is that Sion will win the appeal if so fair dos good luck to them. The WHOLE episode is a fucking joke full stop.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordon Dalziel making a cunt of himself....


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 5, 2011)

Johnny Thomson RIP


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 5, 2011)

Sadly it seems John Thomson's grave was attacked.....


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 6, 2011)

Wobbly start to the season.
This Sion business is very embarassing.
Why UEFA didn't cancel the second leg is beyond me.
The transfer ban they were under seemed pretty straightforward to understand, bizarre how Swiss courts could overturn it.
So we turned up abroad, got gubbed, and are through- very embarassing all round.

Are the Europa league games to be suspended while this goes through CAS?

Very concerned re: Neil Lennon.
Last season it was bullets through the post.
This season, you can assault him in front of 20,000 witnesses and be caught on camera, and rest safe in the knowledge that in Scotland, Neil Lennon does not have the protection of the law.

Bizarre and terrifying decision by the jurors, leaving him with no recourse to appeal.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

Red Faction said:


> Very concerned re: Neil Lennon.
> Last season it was bullets through the post.
> This season, you can assault him in front of 20,000 witnesses and be caught on camera, and rest safe in the knowledge that in Scotland, Neil Lennon does not have the protection of the law.
> 
> Bizarre and terrifying decision by the jurors, leaving him with no recourse to appeal.



The guy has spent 4 months in jail and is still being charged.  The decision to charge breach of the peace rather than assault is understandable enough in the circumstances, surely you can at least see why the jury went that way, even if you don't agree with it, without dramatising it into some kind of conspiracy where the rule of law no longer applies against poor downtrodden celtic staff.

Yes, it's 'terrifying'.  Makes the blood run cold so it does.  Jesus.


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 6, 2011)

He was assaulted.  View it yourself- one of the many clips on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcMNkaySvVk

No- I cannot see why the jury did not see it that way.

Sorry- perhaps I should edit that to say he was NOT assaulted, as that was the finding in court.
I haven't implied a conspiracy.  I have implied that now a legal precedent has been set, anyone else who wants to run onto a football pitch and have a swing a Neil Lennon will NOT be guilty of assualt.

However they may risk breaching the peace- for what it's worth.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that really an assault though? He is intercepted before reaching Lennon and doesn't actually land a clear blow. There is _already_ a precedent that when some drunken ned tries - and fails - to attack a perceived hate figure of their support, usually ending up far worse off than the attackee and learning that having a go at highly fit athletes wasn't such a great idea after all, breach of the peace is a standard charge for this type of disorder.

I imagine if a supporter ever did manage to assault a manager in any meaningful way this decision wouldn't act as a barrier to any future assault charges.

Similar incident involving a Heart fan running on and punching Derek Riordan - result: breach of the peace charge, and a £400 fine.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/8039297.stm

You might have noticed there was no outcry from Hibs fans at the time about this 'terrifying' decision.

In fact over the years there have been numerous cases of fans running on the pitch to have a go at various players and officials, and breach of the peace is a standard charge for this type of thing. One I remember seeing in the flesh was a Dundee United fan attacking Dundee FC goalkeeper Rab Douglas, or trying to, as he ended up pinned to the ground much like Lennons assailant. Outcome: breach of the peace. Outcry over 'terrifying' decisions: zero.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Is that really an assault though? He is intercepted before reaching Lennon and doesn't actually land a clear blow. There is _already_ a precedent that when some drunken ned tries - and fails - to attack a perceived hate figure of their support, usually ending up far worse off than the attackee and learning that having a go at highly fit athletes wasn't such a great idea after all, breach of the peace is a standard charge for this type of disorder.
> 
> I imagine if a supporter ever did manage to assault a manager in any meaningful way this decision wouldn't act as a barrier to any future assault charges.
> 
> ...



Are these two scenarios really comparable?

Riordan's a wee 16-year old boy caught up in a pitch invasion - responding to a late penalty decision and what he and his cohorts considered to be Riordan's provocative gesture.

Lennon's attacker was grown man launching a solo attack responding apparently to Lennon's provocative religion and birthplace.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Lennon's attacker was grown man launching a solo attack responding apparently to Lennon's provocative religion and birthplace.



Oh really? 

Not, you know, Lennons provocative statements before the match about Hearts 'lying down' to Rangers - a statement in itself with sectarian undertones. Not Lennons gestures towards the Hearts support after his team scored. You realise this incident happened right after Celtic scored, right? You don't think that goal - followed by Lennons gestures to the home crowd, along with everything else he has done that season with the intention of noising up everyone outwith celtic fc and making himself a hate figure - maybe that is what tipped this particular drunken ned into a fit of rage.

You think the attacker was just incensed to be in the presence of an irish catholic, any irish catholic, and that's all there is to it?


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry. What I meant to say was Lennon's attacker was a grown man but also a poor deluded fool, whipped up into a frenzy by years of uncontested, ingrained bigotry in Scottish society and the media - a media that thinks nothing of calling James McCarthy a fool and a traitor, who is inviting trouble on himself by declaring for the Country of his forefathers (Ireland), whilst on the very next page PRAISING a boy from Coventry for doing EXACTLY the same thing (except of course that he opted to play for Scotland, which is commendable).


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm going to take a wild guess that you and the other guy commenting on this don't actually live in Scotland. That you 'support' Celtic FC for religious or political reasons. Furthermore I will guess that your view of Scottish society and and this 'ingrained bigotry' is closely tied in with your position as a celtic 'supporter' (who just happens to live hundreds of miles from where they ply their trade). I guess your outlook is at least partly formed by reliable information streams such as these celtic fans forums where a kind of collective insanity reigns, and everyone thinks of themselves as a downtrodden hard done by minority.

Well good luck with that, just don't expect to be taken too seriously eh. You realise Lennon made himself a hate figure to fans of ALL SPL supports last season, including the vast majority of supports who are completely non-sectarian and consist of a mix of catholic and protestant, or even predominantly catholic supports. You realise he did it deliberately with the aim of creating an 'us against them' seige mentality... fair enough he isn't the first manager to do that, the main problem is he based it on a foundation of sectarianism - firstly that 'referees are biased against us because of our catholic background' and secondly 'other teams try harder against us than against rangers because of our catholic background'. Listen to all his pre and post match interviews over the season and this is the basic message. He complained about referees so much they went on strike... in a season where celtic created a new british record for the amount of penalties awarded 

This is why he became viewed as a bigot and generally hated in Scottish football last year in a way that no other Irish Catholic player or manager ever has.

I really didn't mean to post so much here but by christ these attitudes piss me off. You think you can just write this off as my country being awash with 'uncontested, ingrained bigotry' - well fuck you. You'd love that to be the case.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

Correct, alot of people don't like Lennon for a whole host of reasons from the normal football rivalry, to the hatred of a gobby captain right through to sheer sectarian hatred.... Unless referring to him as a filthy taig, fenian bastard, fenian scum etc etc is just a bit of banter.....? I don't like wee wanks from shithole cities who get above themselves, not because of anything other than their inability to klnow their fucking place 
We, he, can live with not being liked, but I suspect having your child and partners safety threatened, having your family taken out of their house twice into protective polive custody in the small hours, being attacked in the street twice, having sectarian death threats painted outside, having letter bombs sent to you being attacked in full view of huindreds of thousands on TV and seeing a 'Not Proven' verdict would make you a tad angry and confrontational?? Nah, he should just shut the fuck up and take what's coming to him eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Is that really an assault though? He is intercepted before reaching Lennon and doesn't actually land a clear blow. There is _already_ a precedent that when some drunken ned tries - and fails - to attack a perceived hate figure of their support, usually ending up far worse off than the attackee and learning that having a go at highly fit athletes wasn't such a great idea after all, breach of the peace is a standard charge for this type of disorder.



Are you having a thick as fuck moment? Wilson admitted in court he hit him on the head, but you know better eh?! He admitted to the assault, but again you have decided he didn't land a clear blow, contrary to what the accused actually admits. And you have the cheek to moan about others not looking at facts?!


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess...etc
> 
> I really didn't mean to post so much here but by christ these attitudes piss me off. You think you can just write this off as my country being awash with 'uncontested, ingrained bigotry' - well fuck you. You'd love that to be the case.



Get down off your high horse son, your making yourself dizzy. Don't really know where to start with this parochial verbiage tbh.

Are you seriously arguing that you have to live somewhere in order to comment/have an informed opinion on it? On a Political bulletin board? 

"Goddam Yankies, a-comin down here and stirrin up our niggras. Go back to where y'all com from."



My views on Scotland's shame have been informed by many things, not least my own experience growing up with many Scots including Rangers fans as friends and later workmates - indeed so friendly were we that they would often forget who/what I was and neglect to tell their knuckle-dragging mates that I was a Taig and not to be saying anything in front of me.

I also worked in bricklaying gangs that were all blue-noses except for me. Indeed many of my favourite anecdotes about the blind, sectarian stupidity of rangers fans have come directly from embarrassed rangers supporters, even season ticket-holders.

I could list 100 sources - none of which would come via the small number of bigoted Celts of my acquaintance. Alex Ferguson's autobiography would not be a bad place to start. Plus any perusal of your popular press.

And btw, just how much of 'my (your) country' do you own, Lord Flouncelot?

e2a of course the vast majority of scots I grew up wi' were Weegies so perhaps they were less civilised than yous teuchters, eh?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well it's no surprise that a section of the Rangers support would hate him for sectarian reasons. Particularly Irish based Rangers fans (assuming you're Irish, Liam). You expect that. They'd have hated him anyway even if he hadn't pissed everyone else off. Still, the sectarian abuse he received was unacceptable, whether it is sectarian based insults, threats, parcel bombs... of course the whole situation got fairly out of control.

However, you can lay that all at the door of a relatively small number of crackpots. Trying to claim it's indicative of scottish society as a whole isn't just insulting it's also highly inaccurate.

And trying to link those incidents to this case doesn't help anyone. There is no evidence this incident was motivated by sectarianism. There is more compelling evidence it was motivated by Lennon noising up the Hearts support with his comments before the game, and the atmosphere at the game boiling over. It was treated by the courts in the same way as numerous similar incidents which have gone before and you'd think that would be the end of it.

Still we can't ignore the fact it happened against a backdrop of these more serious incidents, which I guess is why he has ended up spending several months in jail when others have gotten away with fines.

But when you still get people like LiamO who are just so convinced that this is an example of "uncontested, ingrained bigotry in scottish society", despite there being no evidence of sectarian motives... or Red Faction claiming that "in scotland Neil Lennon doesn't have the protection of the law", despite the assailant spending significant time in jail... well it makes me despair.  I do not 'troll' these threads, I don't actually enjoy prompting abuse or rage, or being a lone voice arguing against a group.  But some of the shit I read in here is just beyond ridiculous.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I don't like wee wanks from shithole cities who get above themselves, not because of anything other than their inability to klnow their fucking place



ooooohh  



LiamO said:


> "Goddam Yankies, a-comin down here and stirrin up our niggras. Go back to where y'all com from."



You need help. A sense of perspective wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> There is no evidence this incident was motivated by sectarianism.



Actually the result was Not proven, so what they are saying is there's not enough evidence actually. I take it you were therte that night, songs about fenian scum, songs outside about the parcel bombs etc? The idea that sectarianism wasn't/isn't an issue in Hearts Celtic games is frankly idiotic and go see your Doctor stuff.



> There is more compelling evidence it was motivated by Lennon noising up the Hearts support with his comments before the game, and the atmosphere at the game boiling over. It was treated by the courts in the same way as numerous similar incidents which have gone before and you'd think that would be the end of it.



So, the preceding months of sectarian abuse, death threatss, the rather glaring issue of sectarianism at Hearts is irrelevant? No it wasn't treated the same way at all. There was and is a fundamental differnece, as I have stated and you seemed to accept ie the litany of threats, assaults etc....

By the way, even if lennon was to blame does that make the attack and openly admitted assault any less serious? If not then why even mention it? Unless you're trying to shift a bit of blame....



> Still we can't ignore the fact it happened against a backdrop of these more serious incidents, which I guess is why he has ended up spending several months in jail when others have gotten away with fines.



You're getting there....


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> You need help. A sense of perspective wouldn't hurt either



Says the man who took months to work out that in the context of the threats against Lennon the attack on him might be viewd differntly to the one Riordan....


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

Not enough evidence to prove beyond any kind of reasonable doubt.  Yet a lot of people are 100% convinced it MUST have been sectarian motivated. After all what else could it be, eh?

I wasn't there but I've seen videos. As far as I can tell, these sectarian problems at Hearts consists of a group of 30-40 fans singing sectarian songs. They only seem to come out for games again Celtic and are accepted as a problem by the rest of the support. Even that is too many but it is a genuine minority at least. Were the Celtic support blameless that day, and can you honestly say only a minority of Celtic supporters were singing sectarian songs to noise up the home support? (hint: up the 'ra is not a 'folk song' )



Fedayn said:


> Says the man who took months to work out that in the context of the threats against Lennon the attack on him might be viewd differntly to the one Riordan....



Err, what? I used the Riordan one as an example to show that breach of the peace is a valid charge even when physical contact is made: a punch, a wild swing or lunge, whatever. And that generally when this has happened before breach has been the favoured charge . There is no reason this should be upgraded to assault because of the background context. It _could_ have been an assault conviction - nobody would have been surprised - but it wasn't. He has still been punished more harshly in terms of jailtime than most people convicted of assault would anyway.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Not enough evidence to prove beyond any kind of reasonable doubt. Yet a lot of people are 100% convinced it MUST have been sectarian motivated. After all what else could it be, eh?



As I said at the time, I know some of his real life acquaintances, one for 9 years or more, I am in no doubt as to what was included in his motive, in the same way said friend-a loyalist flute band member-was/is in no doubt.



> I wasn't there but I've seen videos. As far as I can tell, these sectarian problems at Hearts consists of a group of 30-40 fans singing sectarian songs. They only seem to come out for games again Celtic and are accepted as a problem by the rest of the support. Even that is too many but it is a genuine minority at least. Were the Celtic support blameless that day, and can you honestly say only a minority of Celtic supporters were singing sectarian songs to noise up the home support? (hint: up the 'ra is not a 'folk song' )



30-40 my fucking arse..... The 'Gorgie boys', with different lyrics when Celtic play there, is sung in it's thousands. Aaaahhh, so with Hearts it's only 30-40, with Celtic it's the majority..... Funny that eh?!



> Err, what? I used the Riordan one as an example to show that breach of the peace is a valid charge even when physical contact is made: a punch, a wild swing or lunge, whatever. And that generally when this has happened before breach has been the favoured charge . There is no reason this should be upgraded to assault because of the background context. It _could_ have been an assault conviction - nobody would have been surprised - but it wasn't. He has still been punished more harshly in terms of jailtime than most people convicted of assault would anyway.



Err actually in context legally it is entirely reasonable. If you threaten to break someones neck then later on attack them, there is a context. If people make death threats and then attack him in public there is a context.... That doesn't mean automatic guilt, but an understanding of why it's treated 'more seriously'.
When someone is physically assaulted it's rare for it to be a 'breach of the peace'. Assault doesn't need contact, but the accused admitted assault.... Which you seem utterly unable to accept....


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

It's not the same person doing the 'assaulting' in this case as who made the threats though?

Anyway I think we both agree the background context has been taken into account and rightly so, I just disagree that this not proven verdict is cause to be getting quite so worked up about considering the points i've made and the fact John Wilson has still been convicted and served time for the incident... do you agree with the comments I took exception to initially ie "lennon doesnt have the protection of the law in scotland" and the bit about "uncontested ingrained bigotry" being at the heart of this decision?  Those are very serious assertions with serious implications.

The bit about whether it's a minority of the hearts support - I am basing this on video footage I watched on youtube from this game, it seems to show the whole Celtic end chanting IRA pish and isolated groups of the home end singing Billy Boys pish.  I can try to find the videos if you want?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> It's not the same person doing the 'assaulting' in this case as who made the threats though?



But it's the context and as I said I personally know one of his real life friends, he is in no doubt as to what part of thew reason was....



> Anyway I think we both agree the background context has been taken into account and rightly so, I just disagree that this not proven verdict is cause to be getting quite so worked up about considering the points i've made and the fact John Wilson has still been convicted and served time for the incident... do you agree with the comments I took exception to initially ie "lennon doesnt have the protection of the law in scotland" and the bit about "uncontested ingrained bigotry" being at the heart of this decision? Those are very serious assertions with serious implications.



Because the number of witnesses who clearly saw the assault. The jury also finding Not proven after the sectarian element was removed.... What part of what we all saw was 'not proven'. I have no idea why, it is as they say 'make your own mind up time'. No, I don't understand why you got so upset. Frankly you got more upset over those comments than you ever have over the threats to Lennon, his partner and child. Why is that?



> The bit about whether it's a minority of the hearts support - I am basing this on video footage I watched on youtube from this game, it seems to show the whole Celtic end chanting IRA pish and isolated groups of the home end singing Billy Boys pish. I can try to find the videos if you want?



I have seen the video that concentrates on a small section of the Celtic support around one of the stairs into the ground.What you didn't see is the woman dragged over the wall by her hair by a steward that sparked off that reaction. What was also missing was the police who went tonto at the steward....
To extrapolate that section as the majority takes some doing. It is also worth noting that this was seconds after lennon was attacked, not a shock that a large number broke into that song.


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Is that really an assault though? He is intercepted before reaching Lennon and doesn't actually land a clear blow.



Not to be pedantic- but the answer is a very simple yes.  Watch the video.  To deny it is assault is ridiculous.
The law defines common assault as an action whereby you cause someone to apprehend immediate violence.

You do not have to make contact.  Taking a swing, is definitely classed as assault.  In this case- making contact definitely counts as assault.
The defendant even instructed his legal team to plead guilty to the charge of assault.

The jury rejects that it was racially motivated, despite a witness clearly hearing the man shout "Ya fenian bastard".
I don't want to go on a tangent about the various political/historical references that 'fenian' may mean.

Take this in context.

Here is a man who throughout his career has been under a lot of pressure- mostly sectarian.
Retired from international football due to it- you cannot pretend it has not permeated throughout Scottish football.
Takes the managerial job at Celtic, a club where as a player he experienced a lot of sectarian vitriol.
In post match conferences behaves- much in the way every other football manager does, complaining about decisions that didn't go his way, except this time the media view it at outrageous.
Morons such as yourself feel that he deserves to be assaulted- sorry I should clarify this, he was NOT assaulted under Scottish law.
You feel he has brought it on himself.
He has a family, who understandably have brought it upon themselves to receive bullets through the post.

I think part of the problem here is I am a reasonable person, used to dealing with reasonable people.
You are a fucking moron.

He was assaulted- clear as day.
There was sectarian motivation behind it.  Clear as day.

Under Scottish law, taking a swing at Neil Lennon, which shouting 'Ya fenian bastard', is NOT sectarian motivated assault.
He does not receive the protection under law expected to be granted to every other citizen.

Instead, doing so is defined as a breach of the peace.  Presumably for uttering the word 'bastard', a profanity, in the presence of families and children.

Simples.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

I didn't ask if you understood why I got so upset (i didn't get upset anyway, i said i took exception) I asked if you agreed with those comments? Do you?

Meh, so there are bigots on both sides. I have a perception that the bigot element of the Hearts support comes out almost as a reaction to celtic's ira pish. The reason I think this is that Hearts don't sing any sectarian songs except when they are playing celtic, wheras celtic sing these songs at every game. I have seen thousands, the majority of the celtic away support, chanting ira stuff with my own eyes lots of times. I've never actually heard heart sing the billy boys in the flesh. I attend between 2-4 games each year against both sides.

Look this could go on all fucking day and it's just reminding me why I try to avoid posting my opinions in this thread. Next i could ask you if the stewards dragging some woman by the hair justifies all those fans attacking other stewards who weren't involved in that, or throwing coins at the ballboy (who ended up in hospital iirc). And it just goes on and on. I'm going to have my tea and read up on the team news for tonights scotland game, I'll come back and reply later if there's more you want to say.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I didn't ask if you understood why I got so upset (i didn't get upset anyway, i said i took exception) I asked if you agreed with those comments? Do you?



What that there's uncontested bigotry in Socltan? no, O don'rt, but I also find it strange that you got more irked/angry/took exception more to that than the death threats etc against Lennon, in that context no I don't understand your rather weird priorities.



> Meh, so there are bigots on both sides. I have a perception that the bigot element of the Hearts support comes out almost as a reaction to celtic's ira pish. The reason I think this is that Hearts don't sing any sectarian songs except when they are playing celtic, wheras celtic sing these songs at every game. I have seen thousands, the majority of the celtic away support, chanting ira stuff with my own eyes lots of times. I've never actually heard heart sing the billy boys in the flesh. I attend between 2-4 games each year against both sides.



I've seen and heard plenty of shite from both sides, i've also seen plenty of Celtic fans criticise and take exception with those singing the roamin' in the gloamin' pish. That we will never agree, in the wider Scottish sense, what sectarianism actually is how do you define a majority as singing sectarian songs?! And that's on both 'sides' frankly. FFS some deem the Fields of Athenrye as sectarian. If that's so then i'm as bigotted as they come.



> Look this could go on all fucking day and it's just reminding me why I try to avoid posting my opinions in this thread. Next i could ask you if the stewards dragging some woman by the hair justifies all those fans attacking other stewards who weren't involved in that, or throwing coins at the ballboy (who ended up in hospital iirc). And it just goes on and on. I'm going to have my tea and read up on the team news for tonights scotland game, I'll come back and reply later if there's more you want to say.



I don't think it 'justifies' it, but, on top of the attack on lennon, that never happened legally speaking, it certainly makes the physical and singing reaction understandable yes, pretty clearly.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2011)

Red Faction said:


> Not to be pedantic- but the answer is a very simple yes. Watch the video. To deny it is assault is ridiculous.
> The law defines common assault as an action whereby you cause someone to apprehend immediate violence.
> 
> You do not have to make contact. Taking a swing, is definitely classed as assault. In this case- making contact definitely counts as assault.
> ...



Gah I didn't see this post before my last one.  *jumps back in quickly* 

The witness was not judged to be reliable, nobody else heard it.  It can't be proved beyond reasonable doubt.  Even you don't KNOW he said that, you just want him to have.

If you think Lennon behaved 'just like any other manager' but was given a harder time for it because he is an Irish Catholic then you are deluded.  His actions, along with those of the Celtic hierarchy, were those of a bigot.

Where did I say he deserves to be assaulted?  I have been making the point that the failure to convict on an assault charge is not part of some conspiracy and trying to provide reasons why it's not the massive injustice you are making it out to be.

You don't strike me as a reasonable person at all.

That's all I have time for at the moment.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

Well it's no surprise that a section of the Rangers support would hate him for sectarian reasons. Particularly Irish based Rangers fans .[/quote]

The scots I grew up with, went to school with, worked with, all lived in Coventry. Neil Lennon was in short pants at the time - if he was even born.

You made all kinds of assumptions about where and how I came to follow the hoops and where I developed my political views. You were wrong about all of them.

When I grew up we regarded Celtic as the 'Irish' team in Scotland - not the 'catholic' one - and generally could not give a fiddler's fart about religion. Thus most of the Irish diaspora has Celtic as at least their 'second' team. I had no great affinity for Coventry City FC (bar a few years in my early teens) and had no notion of cherry-picking a successful english one.

Celtic were, and are, the only football club to which I owe or feel any affinity, bar a long-standing political, historical and football liking for Barca and a healthy relationship with fans at many of the european clubs I have visited following the Celts.

That you dismiss republican songs as 'sectarian' just shows your historical, social and political ignorance.

This is one of the very few republican songs that even mentions religion. I suppose it's title 'The Protestant Men' could be viewed as sectarian, provided you never actually looked at or listened to the words.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

LiamO said:


> When I grew up we regarded Celtic as the 'Irish' team in Scotland - not the 'catholic' one - and generally could not give a fiddler's fart about religion. Thus most of the Irish diaspora has Celtic as at least their 'second' team. *I had no great affinity for Coventry City FC* (bar a few years in my early teens) and had no notion of cherry-picking a successful english one.



Never liked them even after living there for 6 years. The last year spent on Coronation Road right by the old ground, I fucking hated them that year..... The best thing about living that close to the groun meant i was right near the wee curry shop on the corner of Keng Edward Road and Berry Street and the fact it was only staggering distance from the brilliant 'Hand in Heart'.


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 6, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The witness was not judged to be reliable, nobody else heard it. It can't be proved beyond reasonable doubt. Even you don't KNOW he said that, you just want him to have.



This from the same jury that ruled he was not assaulted 



tar1984 said:


> If you think Lennon behaved 'just like any other manager' but was given a harder time for it because he is an Irish Catholic then you are deluded. His actions, along with those of the Celtic hierarchy, were those of a bigot.



This is a common view from many Scottish football fans.
_Think_ about it though- really think about it.

_Is_ _his behaviour any different?_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lst_hJtw-gc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjwHDSUSsM4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjoVOT24_ck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAYfuMJpmfU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSn3KpE7BBQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=335lUV9WGgI
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/14518298.stm

I don't think so.
However he is vilified more than any other manager.

The SFA going to court to try and change their own rules, stipulating that bans should run consecutively rather than concurrently, has added to the hysteria.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/9414661.stm

Two men have a bit of handbags.  One is given a ban, the other has "no case to answer".



tar1984 said:


> Where did I say he deserves to be assaulted? I have been making the point that the failure to convict on an assault charge is not part of some conspiracy and trying to provide reasons why it's not the massive injustice you are making it out to be.



You allude throughout that he brings it all upon himself, as if justifying what has happenned.



tar1984 said:


> You don't strike me as a reasonable person at all.



That's fine.
You seem perfectly suited to be a Scottish juror.

We may just have to agree to disagree on the definitions of black and white.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 6, 2011)

I stopped trying to get through to shame fc fans tar1984. They don't do irony. How many times have they invaded pitches to attack anyone not wearing the green and grey. As long as they are winning everything is ok. The minute they are getting beat all he'll breaks lose and the board play puppet masters. We want laws against people being anti- catholic they cried. When asked for the proof of this it became anti- Irish. But we still want to sing songs about killing British soldiers and being Irish. TLB's attacker got off on the assault because the charge was also including religiously motivated. The crown( oh the irony) could not prove it so they had to find him not guilty. As is their want the jury are called bigots and anti- Irish,catholic,shame fc. TLB and family being threatened makes a change from TLB doing it to the mother of his child through texts. 
Never defeated always cheated and always offended never embarrassed.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm amazed that you have failed to "get through to us".  I think maybe the problem is that you're not being one-sided, paranoid and delusional enough. I would put more effort into mentioning the IRA in every post you make and see if you can reach a bit further into the past when talking about Celtic's long list of crimes. I know that Celtic FC wasn't technically in existence during the St Bartholemew's day massacre in 1572, but I did hear a rumour that it was all Neil Lennon's idea.

Maybe you should also try being more dismissive about the death threats. Perhaps you could just come right out and say that the fenian cunt deserves every second of it?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 9, 2011)

I know that Celtic FC wasn't technically in existence during the St Bartholemew's day massacre in 1572, but I did hear a rumour that it was all Neil Lennon's idea.

Shame fc can have a minutes applause for it. Ask them.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe you should also try being more dismissive about the death threats. Perhaps you could just come right out and say that the fenian cunt deserves every second of it?[/quote]

Like the death threats against Nacho Novo?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 9, 2011)

What about them? (it?)


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 9, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Like the death threats against Nacho Novo?



They're a disgrace, end of.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 9, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't waste my time defending or downplaying it.

I'd really have to be delusional or a scumbag to get involved in that.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 10, 2011)

Good day at the office today.

I thought that was maybe Jamie Forrest's best performance so far for us. El Kaddouri made a pretty impressive debut and Bangura looks pretty lively.

I just hope we can keep up that level of performance for the next couple of games.


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Sep 10, 2011)

good win today, i would take a loss in madrid for the points and a top of the table position come sunday


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2011)

At least we cant play any worse than we have already in Europe, or can we!!


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2011)

Bugger. Just as we were looking as if we were getting back into the game.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 15, 2011)

Hate that strip. Look like demented wasps.


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2011)

I didnt at first but its starting to grow on me.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 15, 2011)

Clumsy with a capital C ffs.. Loovens..


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2011)

It could have a lot worse but then again it could have been a lot better. Had a couple of chances. They didnt dominate as much as expected.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 15, 2011)

Celtic at least looked like they were working. Still too stiff and lacked speedy intent though.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 15, 2011)

Frankie Jack said:


> Celtic at least looked like they were working. Still too stiff and lacked speedy intent though.


Why do you keep whispering?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 16, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Why do you keep whispering?


Can't get the hang of the damned font  size/family shit...


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 16, 2011)

So how are we all feeling about the game on Sunday?

It seems like Celtic have been fairly patchy so far this season. I haven't actually seen Rangers play (I watch on Channel67) but I gather that they have been the same way.

Do we have anything to worry about besides our own ability to shoot ourselves in the foot?


----------



## rosa (Sep 18, 2011)

At the risk of jinxing it, i think this game's got 0-0 written all over it.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

Jinxed. Naismith scores.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

Equaliser. Hooper


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

phffff... McGregors* howler.. *


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

oooer.. Offside controversy.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

Lafferty Equaliser. Gripping game.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 18, 2011)

Better team won, Rangers wanted it more and in the second half Celtic just disappeared. The only team fighting for the ball and wanting it were Rangers.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 18, 2011)

Agreed Fed. Still can't understand the decision to keep Mulgrew on. I could see by half time he was going to be sent off, why couldn't Lennon?

We rode our luck and still couldn't beat them today, some players (Brown, K. Wilson and Forster) need to look hard at themselves.

For what it's worth, I thought Samaras had a good performance today. I fear he'll be swept into the scapegoat pile though.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 18, 2011)

It might sound weird but I enjoyed the vast majority of the game today. It was disappointing that we didn't hold on to the lead but I think the game really just showed how little there is between the two teams.

I think my main gripes were that neither Ki nor Kayal stood out and it's really up to them to take control of the midfield. That and our defence is ridiculous. I think that with a bit of tweaking we'll be fine though.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 18, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> It might sound weird but I enjoyed the vast majority of the game today. It was disappointing that we didn't hold on to the lead but I think the game really just showed how little there is between the two teams.
> 
> I think my main gripes were that neither Ki nor Kayal stood out and it's really up to them to take control of the midfield. That and our defence is ridiculous. I think that with a bit of tweaking we'll be fine though.



Two of your, ahem, 10 million pound players posted missing. That should put another million onto their price.


----------



## rosa (Sep 19, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> For what it's worth, I thought Samaras had a good performance today. I fear he'll be swept into the scapegoat pile though.


Really? I thought he was terrible. Looked half-asleep.

I'm sure it was a great game for the neutrals....


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 19, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Two of your, ahem, 10 million pound players posted missing. That should put another million onto their price.



Why don't you take a break from being a petulant wanker and enjoy a nice victory?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 19, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Why don't you take a break from being a petulant wanker and enjoy a nice victory?



I enjoy every victory dear.


----------



## starfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Dont think theres much else to say about the game. Really need to get our defence sorted out. You can tell its a bad day when Laugherty looks like a good player.


----------



## starfish (Sep 21, 2011)

Any one see tonights game. Was watching Brighton v Liverpool instead.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 21, 2011)

We were poor again but got the win.


----------



## starfish (Sep 21, 2011)

At least SDL FC got knocked out. Thats their treble fucked for another season.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 23, 2011)

starfish said:


> Any one see tonights game. Was watching Brighton v Liverpool instead.


The game was actually shown on BBC scotland and the BBC sports website.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 23, 2011)

starfish said:


> At least SDL FC got knocked out. Thats their treble fucked for another season.



Nice to see you admit the treble is ours to lose , not to win.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Nice to see you admit the treble is ours to lose , not to win.



He's admitted no such thing.

Want to buy my RFC branded amp? Bass is fine but the treble's fucked ...


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 24, 2011)

You're both weaker than ever 

Celtic are actually better than Rangers this year it's just Rangers tend to have the edge in derbys. Derbys can always go either way though, form doesn't have a lot to do with it.

I watched the OF derby in a west end Rangers pub - full of fat guys in tracksuits it was. I though that stereotype was just a myth.

As you were.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 24, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> You're both weaker than ever
> 
> Celtic are actually better than Rangers this year it's just Rangers tend to have the edge in derbys..



Apart from last year. P7 W3 D2 L2

We're too up and down. We've got bodies for every position but by no means a good squad, a decent first XI but cover is lacking in quality.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 24, 2011)

Samaras is gash - no decent side should include Samaras 

But then Rangers have gash players too like Edu so it all evens out.

You want to try being in our (united) position - we occasionally play our centre forward and top goalscorer (big Jon Daly) in defence due to lack of cover.  You fuckers don't know how good you have it


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 24, 2011)

Things might be bad just now but by christ I'm glad we don't have Carl Muggleton, Wayne Biggins and Stuart Slater in the team. Plus, even in the "glory days" of MON we played Sutton in defence fairly regularly.

(I think Samaras is a decent winger, by no means a striker though)


----------



## rosa (Sep 24, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Samaras is gash - no decent side should include Samaras


I'm inclined to agree with you. I don't know how he's still making a living as a professional footballer. I know he manages to defy all logic and get a few goals every season but that doesn't make up for the fact that he can't even run like a normal human being. It's like having Kermit the Frog up front.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 24, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I watched the OF derby in a west end Rangers pub - full of fat guys in tracksuits it was. I though that stereotype was just a myth.
> 
> As you were.



Not in The Dolphin then? Which one were you in?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 24, 2011)

starfish said:


> At least SDL FC got knocked out. Thats their treble fucked for another season.



Poor hearts.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not in The Dolphin then? Which one were you in?



The Aragon  then went down to the Partick Tavern, then back to the Aragon.  The Dolphin had some kind of regulars only setup going on.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 24, 2011)

rosa said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you. I don't know how he's still making a living as a professional footballer. I know he manages to defy all logic and get a few goals every season but that doesn't make up for the fact that he can't even run like a normal human being. It's like having Kermit the Frog up front.


Lol. He basically earned a new contract after that freak performance against the huns when he scored that double in January. I agree he is total pish.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 24, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Lol. He basically earned a new contract after that freak performance against the huns when he scored that double in January. I agree he is total pish.



Money well spent. Unplayable. Ha ha. Muppet.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 25, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The Aragon  then went down to the Partick Tavern, then back to the Aragon. The Dolphin had some kind of regulars only setup going on.



The Aragon an Orc shop? Never noticed that before.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Money well spent. Unplayable. Ha ha. Muppet.



Did I previously say he was money well spent?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone want to weigh in on the green brigade drama?

http://www.scotzine.com/2011/09/gre...as-the-criminalisation-of-the-celtic-support/


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 25, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Anyone want to weight in on the green brigade drama?
> 
> http://www.scotzine.com/2011/09/gre...as-the-criminalisation-of-the-celtic-support/



The writer of that article has a record of smears and lies against the GB, he's a joke.

As for what they did yesterday, brilliant stuff.


----------



## starfish (Sep 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Poor hearts.



Youve quoted my post twice now & not made sense either time. But then again when have you ever made sense!


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Sep 25, 2011)

Great Show by the Green Brigade yesterday.

Got the win but the team didnt play well, the second half especially.
Saying that id take 2 nil win by not playing well week in week out


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 25, 2011)

Fed: Yeah, I mostly linked to that site because it was the only thing I saw with the GB statement on it. I'm somewhat aware of that guy's history and don't really agree with his summation. However, I do have some reservations about some aspects of the GB approach.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that of the folks on here you're maybe the mostly strongly aligned of us with the political positions of the GB. In which case I'm curious to hear if you agree with their position that the legislation is unfairly directed at them.

I also know that many of the other Tims on here probably differ in opinion or simply don't care about the same issues that the GB does and wanted to know what they thought about it. Does anyone (besides our resident Orc) think that they should be made to turn it down a notch?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 25, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Fed: Yeah, I mostly linked to that site because it was the only thing I saw with the GB statement on it. I'm somewhat aware of that guy's history and don't really agree with his summation. However, I do have some reservations about some aspects of the GB approach.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that of the folks on here you're maybe the mostly strongly aligned of us with the political positions of the GB. In which case I'm curious to hear if you agree with their position that the legislation is unfairly directed at them.
> 
> I also know that many of the other Tims on here probably differ in opinion or simply don't care about the same issues that the GB does and wanted to know what they thought about it. Does anyone (besides our resident Orc) think that they should be made to turn it down a notch?



I know a good few of them personally, like them all. Disagree with some of them on various issues but have alot of respect for their stance and what they do.

Well if you don't believe the GB believe the SNP MSP Chrsitine Grahame who lets the cat out of the bag as regards the new-and idiotic-law they want to bring in.
During the debate yesterday in response to the eminent Professor of History, Tom Devine, she claimed that the existing act was not sufficient to handle the issue; she claimed the act was flawed because it was more likely to convict Rangers fans than Celtic fans.

http://www.holyrood.tv/popup.asp?st...ive.lbwa.verio.net/archive/200911_justice.wmv


----------



## starfish (Sep 25, 2011)

I for one dont really know much about the GB. From what ive read & heard, i go along with the anti-fascist part but im not one for the Irish Nationalist/Republican stuff. Probably because im from an Anglo-Scots background, so it was never part of my home/family life.
Id be happy to see an end to the pro-IRA songs/chants at games as i dont beleive they have a part in sport. Theres plenty of Celtic songs for the fans to sing.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 26, 2011)

@fed: I had seen that too. However, the skeptic in me wonders if that is really the motivation behind the bill or just that particular politician attempting to express that there is offensive behavior that causes problems at football games that is not technically sectarian - and choosing to phrase that in a thoughtless way. I also wouldn't be entirely dismissive of the idea that this genuinely was born from a perceived weakness in the current laws by the police to prosecute people who are in fact getting involved in the sort of behavior that none of us want to see.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2oOD16rZJs&feature=related

Of course that isn't to say that they were necessarily looking for the current bill being discussed and either way I share Devine's concerns that it seems ill-thought out and has lost it's focus if it ever had one.

That said, personally I'm glad that some of the more worthwhile arguments about the sectarianism problem are finally being raised in public. Specifically, are the IRA chants sectarian? If not are they something that are still contributes to sectarian and ethno-religious violence? If so, does it require legislation?

Part of me even wonders if this is the sort of thing that _should_ be decided in court cases and appeals that will inevitably follow.

BTW, I think that link is to the session the week after. I think this is the right one:

http://www.holyrood.tv/popup.asp?st...ive.lbwa.verio.net/archive/130911_justice.wmv

It's well worth watching for anyone that hasn't seen it. The part fed mentions is about 2 hrs in. However Devine's bit starts after about an hour and a half and I think he's pretty spot on.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 26, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> BTW, I think that link is to the session the week after. I think this is the right one:
> 
> http://www.holyrood.tv/popup.asp?st...ive.lbwa.verio.net/archive/130911_justice.wmv
> 
> It's well worth watching for anyone that hasn't seen it. The part fed mentions is about 2 hrs in. However Devine's bit starts after about an hour and a half and I think he's pretty spot on.



 no way am I wasting my time watching that shite.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 26, 2011)

Coming back to bite you on the arse is it, well hell mend you. You thought it was everyone else who would get into trouble but the minute it turns on you the toys come out the pram.We nearly have a level playing field now and guess who can`t handle it. Oh for the grand old days of the press being able to ignore the sectarian and racist chants from you.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Coming back to bite you on the arse is it, well hell mend you. You thought it was everyone else who would get into trouble but the minute it turns on you the toys come out the pram.We nearly have a level playing field now and guess who can`t handle it. Oh for the grand old days of the press being able to ignore the sectarian and racist chants from you.



Clueless as ever......


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 28, 2011)

@anchorage: That was hilariously wide of the mark. Try watching the clip. You might learn something.

@allybaba: I'll summarise: Basically you have a guy who is probably Scotland's most respected historian giving evidence to the guys drafting the new legislation. He basically makes two points.

One is that if the legislation really is an attempt at dealing with Scotland's sectarianism problem then they need to look at the data on who is being arrested for sectarian offences (and they haven't). The preliminary data strongly suggests that rather than it being an even contest, it's largely one way traffic with Irish catholics being victims of sectarian attacks.
This goes along with the most evidence based historical understanding of the problem which is rooted in the unique demographics of 19th/20th Century immigration into Scotland. ie large scale protestant northern Irish settlement alongside catholic Irish immigration and the baggage that came with them.
He seems to suggest that the solution to the sectarian problem is in an examination of the lingering hostility towards Irishness and Catholocism that still lingers in Scotland despite the end of outright discrimination.

He makes the same rough point here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g2GUptRM7Y

The second is the obvious point that outlawing "offensive behavior" is getting into some pretty murky waters.

Here's the dumbed down version:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...e-SNPs-anti-sectarian-bill-is-a-disaster.html


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 28, 2011)

@fed

Actually I just re-watched the exchange between Christine Graham and Devine again and I was sort of wrong.

Her question was in response to Devine talking about the court cases brought under the 2003 sectarianism law and the apparently disproportionate number of Irish-catholic victims. She's making the point that if we do fully analyze all the data and find that more Irish-catholics are victims and more protestants are aggressors, this still might not indicate that the entire "problem" is just a protestant anti-catholic one. It might just be that terms like "sectarian" or "religious hatred" are better applied to the behavior of the Orcs, so they're more likely to be prosecuted.

So her statements (while still a bit weird) are attempting to address a much narrower question and really don't say much about the overall intentions of the legislation.

Of course, like Devine I'm really tempted to say "so what?" and say that if we're serious about this whole sectarianism thing, then this is the issue that we need to deal with. However, I think it's also fairly obvious that it's not really about religion exactly so I think some debate is needed about what else besides sectarianism needs to be discussed.

My opinion is that anti-Irish slurs are probably appropriately covered by race laws, anti-British slurs exist only in anchorage's imagination and while political statements can be regarded as offensive, I'm pretty sure that they are already protected by article 10 of the European convention on human rights and limited appropriately by case law.

So that leads me back to Devine's conclusions: that legislation can help with the online part, the 2003 bill needs to be implemented more thoughtfully (how about the SPL and SFA closing stands when supporters break the law en masse?), and the issue needs to be studied in depth as a sociological problem by people who know what the fuck they're talking about.


----------



## elfman (Sep 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Coming back to bite you on the arse is it, well hell mend you. You thought it was everyone else who would get into trouble but the minute it turns on you the toys come out the pram.We nearly have a level playing field now and guess who can`t handle it. Oh for the grand old days of the press being able to ignore the sectarian and racist chants from you.



I don't even understand why you post on this thread. Its fair enough to have a bit of rival banter every so often but you seem to spend so much time here talking crap.

I'm not sure if Celtic fans do the same on the Rangers thread (if there is one, I don't know because I'm not inclined to look at it). If they do then I'm sure they are quite annoying too.

But don't you have anything better to do with your time? It's just a bit tedious going through here and reading your anti-Celtic posts when this isn't really what the thread is supposed to be about.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

elfman said:


> I don't even understand why you post on this thread. Its fair enough to have a bit of rival banter every so often but you seem to spend so much time here talking crap.
> 
> I'm not sure if Celtic fans do the same on the Rangers thread (if there is one, I don't know because I'm not inclined to look at it). If they do then I'm sure they are quite annoying too.
> 
> But don't you have anything better to do with your time? It's just a bit tedious going through here and reading your anti-Celtic posts when this isn't really what the thread is supposed to be about.



You are right i will go away now.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder who this devine has as a brother? I also wonder why Prof Steve Bruce wasn't invited but devine was. Surly not stacking their hand.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you want to tell us who his brother is? It's often the first question in my mind when ever I come across a well respected scholar. Do you want to tell us what you think his brother has to do with anything I talked about above?

Can't say I'm familiar with Prof Steve Bruce. Why do you think he wasn't invited? Is there something this person wrote that you are particularly taken with? If so, does he have a brother? I'm sure that it's something we need to get to the bottom of.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I wonder who this devine has as a brother? I also wonder why Prof Steve Bruce wasn't invited but devine was. Surly not stacking their hand.



Are you trying to allude that Tom Devine is Bishop Joseph Devine's brother? That would be news to me, but then I don't obsess about which Irish historian is related to who....
If you actually watch the video Tome Devine criticises Joseph Devine for his comments and use of statistics. Pretty sharp criticism as it goes.... Not that such facts interest you, all you see is a Catholic from an Irish background now a well respected world renowned historian.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Are you trying to allude that Tom Devine is Bishop Joseph Devine's brother? That would be news to me, but then I don't obsess about which Irish historian is related to who....
> If you actually watch the video Tome Devine criticises Joseph Devine for his comments and use of statistics. Pretty sharp criticism as it goes.... Not that such facts interest you, all you see is a Catholic from an Irish background now a well respected world renowned historian.



There is a large piece missing as I was pointing out his brother in arms Bishop Devine also uses statistics to perpetuate the lie Catholics are more likely to be the victim of sectarian attacks.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> There is a large piece missing as I was pointing out his brother in arms Bishop Devine also uses statistics to perpetuate the lie Catholics are more likely to be the victim of sectarian attacks.



You were hoping people would fall for your insinuation that Tom Devine was Joe Devines brother. You then go on to insinuate that it's 'brothers in arms' ie well they're both from an Irish Catholic background ergo they think the same, act the same and want the same. That Tom Devine criticised Joseph Devine and questioned where he got his figures yet again passes by your gutteral prejudices.... And for the record, if you actually bother to watch the video it's given clearly that according to the latest statistics that Catholics are twice as likely to be the victim of sectarian/religiously motivated attacks. That Catholics are more likely to be victims is not in duspuite, what is is the indicence of that disparity/ That is what Tom Devine disputes as regards Bishop Devines figures which are different. The evidence for the 2 to 1 statistic is clearly signposted in the video and who wrote it and from whence it came.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

You don't know what I was hoping for. As for the figures about attacks. Does it say how many were catholic on catholic? I know of one recent high profile court case where it was catholic on catholic and the attacker got a lenient sentence. Tom Devine has already stated that singing about the  I ran away in public is ok so I know where his loyalties lie, and it isn't with free speech for everyone.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Tom Devine has already stated that singing about the I ran away in public is ok so I know where his loyalties lie, and it isn't with free speech for everyone.



Yes we do, you were truing to insinuate the two Devines ie Joseph and Tom were are brothers, so less of the pathetic evasions.

No, Tom Devine made reference to a courtcase in Perth, which you would actually know if you'd had the gumption to find out what he was referring to. You'd also know what comments by the judge in that courtcase he was referring to. A slight but important difference to what you claim.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

As i wrote some of it was missed out as i was on my phone, but im sure you are correct in my brothers bit. Thought crime in all its glory.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As i wrote some of it was missed out as i was on my phone, but im sure you are correct in my brothers bit. Thought crime in all its glory.



I don't believe you.

However, given I don't want to see people prosecuted for singing songs, from whatever team, your rather risible claim falls a bit flat frankly. It's ok, you'll get the hang of it yet.....


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I wonder who this devine has as a brother?



Is it Sydney?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 29, 2011)

Is anchorage really suggesting that Catholics are committing sectarian crimes against other Catholics?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> However, given I don't want to see people prosecuted for singing songs, from whatever team, your rather risible claim falls a bit flat frankly. It's ok, you'll get the hang of it yet.....



Do you remember the "Why don't you go home song" It all started from there. Shame fc started it and now it's coming to get them all isn't rosy in the bigot dome.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Is anchorage really suggesting that Catholics are committing sectarian crimes against other Catholics?



Anchorage is asking for a breakdown of the figures. Go look at the big court case you are all in a twist about.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Do you remember the "Why don't you go home song" It all started from there. Shame fc started it and now it's coming to get them all isn't rosy in the bigot dome.



That bigotted song you lot sing, yeah I remember it. Cunts song, sung by cunts enjoyed by cunts. I don't want anyone jailed for it though, after all if being a cunt carried a jail term you'd be looking at 25 to life. 

Indeed i'd go further, that no song you lot sing or Celtic fans sing-whether I agree with them-that you can buy on a cd in big record shops can be deemed illegal or criminalised. The idea for eg that a Rangers fan should be ejected from a ground, have his/her ST removed and get a criminal record for sdinging a song he could buy legally in a big chain store is frankly fucking ludicrous.

Not to mention the idea you could be charged, tried for and convicted of 'aggressive flag waving' is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Anchorage is asking for a breakdown of the figures. Go look at the big court case you are all in a twist about.



I think this is where Joseph Devine gets the figures wrong. The stats Tom Devine pointed to-which are much lower-are figures much more sifted and deemed sectarian.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> That bigotted song you lot sing, yeah I remember it. Cunts song, sung by cunts enjoyed by cunts. I don't want anyone jailed for it though, after all if being a cunt carried a jail term you'd be looking at 25 to life.
> 
> Indeed i'd go further, that no song you lot sing or Celtic fans sing-whether I agree with them-that you can buy on a cd in big record shops can be deemed illegal or criminalised. The idea for eg that a Rangers fan should be ejected from a ground, have his/her ST removed and get a criminal record for sdinging a song he could buy legally in a big chain store is frankly fucking ludicrous.
> 
> Not to mention the idea you could be charged, tried for and convicted of 'aggressive flag waving' is utterly ridiculous.



Yous ur pure bigots n that our song are political so they ur. Classic deny and deflect. Nice to see shame fc feeling the heat now.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I think this is where Joseph Devine gets the figures wrong. The stats Tom Devine pointed to-which are much lower-are figures much more sifted and deemed sectarian.



I remember the figures could also point to the fact one religion was twice as much as likely to commit a sectarian crime. This keeps on getting over looked.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Anchorage is asking for a breakdown of the figures. Go look at the big court case you are all in a twist about.



Anchorage doesn't seem to understand what figures he is talking about. Tom Devine was talking about cases prosecuted under the 2003 bill which covers sectarian crimes. Unless this is a case involving Opus dei's street gang arranging a rammy with the Knights of St Columbus I don't see how it could fall under the categorization of sectarian violence. Actually, I'm starting to think that maybe you don't  know what sectarianism is.

Also there is no court case that I am in a twist about. In fact, I don't even know what court case you are talking about. Do you want to give some details? Is it relevant to what we're talking about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yous ur pure bigots n that our song are political so they ur. Classic deny and deflect. Nice to see shame fc feeling the heat now.


oh dear 

it seems we're dealing with a particularly intelligent hun here.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear
> 
> it seems we're dealing with a particularly intelligent hun here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


>


i'm being sarcastic, twat.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Udinese are fieldind a below strength team. I wonder if TLB will complain about it.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yous ur pure bigots n that our song are political so they ur. Classic deny and deflect. Nice to see shame fc feeling the heat now.


<-------------- point                                                                 anchorage---------------------->

I hate 'Roaming in the gloaming', I think that's bigotted pish. I think the 'famine song' is racist pish you disagree. You think any republican song is sectarian, I disagree. Not exactly deflecting, simply the rather obvious difference of opinion.

As for 'deny and deflect'..... Martin Bain after the UEFA final will never be beaten......


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

The way we were found guilty of singing something which we still don't know what it was and by whom still beggars belief.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The way we were found guilty of singing something which we still don't know what it was and by whom still beggars belief.


good


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> good



Until it comes to shame fc then it will be anti-Catholic-Irish racism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Until it comes to shame fc then it will be anti-Catholic-Irish racism.








oh i know


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

2 fucking minutes. They couldnt not do something stupid for 2 fucking minutes. Should never have been in that position though, had enough chances to win the game way beore that.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

When will the call to the car park be heard from the unwashed hoards.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

Why do you care so much?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just watched the Hearts game  basic lack of quality in all departments (bar keeper).  I know there's some decent players out.  But why does Paddy McCourt only get 5 mins here or there?  Forrest has had a stinker here.

This needs turning round quick.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 2, 2011)

This isn't the end. It's the beginning of the end. ha ha ha. Looks like Motherwell might be our challengers for the title.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 2, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Just watched the Hearts game  basic lack of quality in all departments (bar keeper).  I know there's some decent players out.  But why does Paddy McCourt only get 5 mins here or there?  Forrest has had a stinker here.
> 
> This needs turning round quick.



I felt Forrest had a good game til he got switched to the left. Commons didn't look interested at all, was disappointed to see him return for the second half.

Team seemed too flat, need to be more up for these type of games.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 2, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I felt Forrest had a good game til he got switched to the left. Commons didn't look interested at all, was disappointed to see him return for the second half.
> 
> Team seemed too flat, need to be more up for these type of games.



I imagine getting up for a second place dog fight is beyond the vice champions. I love the scums pain.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I felt Forrest had a good game til he got switched to the left.


 one of worst games I've seen him have - seemed light-weight and final ball lacked any quality.  Commons was the main threat first half - but you could see he was getting frustrated.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 2, 2011)

articul8 said:


> one of worst games I've seen him have - seemed light-weight and final ball lacked any quality. Commons was the main threat first half - but you could see he was getting frustrated.



Not half as frustrated as I was with his half-hearted approach to everything he attempted.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2011)

articul8 said:


> one of worst games I've seen him have - seemed light-weight and final ball lacked any quality. Commons was the main threat first half - but you could see he was getting frustrated.



Didnt see todays game but Forrest reminds me a lot of McGeady. Tricky wee player, very quick but cant cross.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

starfish said:


> Didnt see todays game but Forrest reminds me a lot of McGeady. Tricky wee player, very quick but cant cross.


----------



## starfish (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


>


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 4, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Not half as frustrated as I was with his half-hearted approach to everything he attempted.



I don't know if I would call it half-hearted. It seemed to me like he was desperate to score a 40-yarder to prove that he shouldn't have been left out of the team.

That tackle was just sheer stupidity though.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I love the scums pain.


That works both ways.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

allybaba said:


> That works both ways.



But only one way is enjoyable.


----------



## starfish (Oct 5, 2011)

So much hatred. You should find a release for it before it gives you an ulcer.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Majstorovic says he is at the top of his game. What will he be like if he hits a form slump.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Majstorovic says he is at the top of his game. What will he be like if he hits a form slump.



He'll be a like Bert Konterman, or any number of Paul le Guens buys.


----------



## starfish (Oct 5, 2011)

Broony out for up to 10 weeks. Needs an op on his dodgy ankle. Not good.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He'll be a like Bert Konterman, or any number of Paul le Guens buys.


As good as Papac? Really?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As good as Papac? Really?



Papac is the only one left of Le Guens buys is he not? So what do you think?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Papac is the only one left of Le Guens buys is he not? So what do you think?


You wrote any number. Papac is still there and probably the best player in the last 5 years. Do you think danny boy will be there in 2 years?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You wrote any number. Papac is still there and probably the best player in the last 5 years. Do you think danny boy will be there in 2 years?



Papac is the only one, I like him as a player. Not flash, tackles well and does a good job very well.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 7, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You wrote any number. Papac is still there and probably the best player in the last 5 years.


I respect that mofo.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 8, 2011)

Celtic legend Dixie Deans reveals reggae superstar Bob Marley was big fan of Hoops
Chris Musson

REGGAE superstar Bob Marley was a huge Celtic fan whose ambition was to kick a ball in Parkhead, Hoops legend Dixie Deans has revealed.
In his new autobiography, Dixie tells of his chance meeting with the late singer.
The striker confessed he had no idea who Marley was when he approached him when he was at Adelaide City in the late 70s and said: "Are you the Dixie Deans who used to play for Celtic?"
It turned out Marley could even recite the 1967 Lisbon Lions team in full.
Dixie wrote: "I was greatly impressed by the great man's football knowledge. And when we got down to training, I was just as impressed by his football ability.
"He was quiet-spoken, almost shy, and his hair was long and looked, frankly, as if it was matted and needed a wash."
In the book, There's Only One Dixie Deans, the player says Marley told him: "I'm a big Celtic fan. I would love to go to Scotland to see Celtic Park and maybe even kick a few balls there.
"I know all about Jock Stein. Celtic has always been my team. And now it is my son Rohan's team. He's only six but he loves Celtic."
Marley died of cancer in 1981. Son Rohan, now 39, went on to play top-flight American football and tried to forge a professional soccer career.
In 2000, Rohan cheekily asked Celtic boss Martin O'Neill to sign him.
In his autobiography, co-written by journalist Ken McNab, Dixie has a lighthearted pop at pal Rod Stewart, calling him a "millionaire tightwad".
He wrote: "Rod was never flash with his cash - because he never carried any."
Dixie criticises Sir Sean Connery, claiming the Bond star switched his support from Celtic to Rangers.
Dixie said: "In the early 70s, Sean would tell everybody how much he loved Celtic.
"But I was disappointed when he seemed to 'change sides' in the 90s after David Murray took over Rangers."


----------



## anchorage (Oct 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Celtic legend Dixie Deans reveals reggae superstar Bob Marley was big fan of Hoops
> Chris Musson
> 
> REGGAE superstar Bob Marley was a huge Celtic fan whose ambition was to kick a ball in Parkhead, Hoops legend Dixie Deans has revealed.
> ...



Love us, please love us.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Celtic legend Dixie Deans reveals reggae superstar Bob Marley was big fan of Hoops
> Chris Musson
> 
> REGGAE superstar Bob Marley was a huge Celtic fan whose ambition was to kick a ball in Parkhead, Hoops legend Dixie Deans has revealed.
> ...



Isn't there a picture of Rod from the early 70s where he's wearing a Rangers strip? Anybody know the story behind it?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Love us, please love us.


 
Or, oh an ex player selling a book. What to say to get a story in the press....


----------



## starfish (Oct 9, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Love us, please love us.



Jealous


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought this was interesting:



> _First Minister Alex Salmond told Church he would publish sectarian data, Crown Office now says it destroyed most of it..._
> 
> In spite of Mr Salmond’s commitment to publish key statistics on sectarian crime, the admission by the Crown Office over the destruction of information & statistics on sectarian offences which has been sought by the Catholic Church in Scotland since 2006 appears to confirm the sectarian file shredding took place under former Lord Advocate, now *Dame Elish Angiolini DBE QC* as the Crown Office are now indicating there is only data available from 2010...
> 
> Commenting on the convenient destruction of the sectarian offences data, an insider told Scottish Law Reporter : *“*The data showed the majority of sectarian crimes were against Roman Catholics around Orange Order marches This would be too shocking for the SNP as they would be seen to be bringing in new legislation to punish Roman Catholics when in fact they should be bringing in legislation to control Orange Order parades.”


*
*
It also appears that I missed what Devine had mentioned earlier, that:



> only 14 per cent of the cases that were assessed and evaluated related to events at or outside football matches...
> 
> 15 per cent of cases arose in the context of marches




I think we can guess what kind of marches he was talking about. 

http://scottishlaw.blogspot.com/2011/10/sectarian-scotland-cover-up-crown.html

I'm not really one for conspiracy theories but it's pretty clear that at the very least the SNP a) made some promises that they clearly did not bother their arse to see through and b) clearly only started giving a shit about this issue recently.

Whether or not there is more to the story remains to be seen. However, I think it's clear that we really need a much better examination of the sectarian problem in Scotland. I get the impression that there are a lot of people in the government who have committed to the "two sides of the same coin" theory without really bothering to examine the evidence.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 15, 2011)

WTF is happening over there?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Deareg (Oct 15, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> WTF is happening over there?


Celtic are losing 3-0.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Celtic are losing 3-0.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

Shame fc have conceded the same amount of goals in the first half as we have in 10 league games.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

3-2 the comeback is on.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

3 each now.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 15, 2011)

Un-fucking-believable!!!!! 3-3!!


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

Kayak off and shame fc start playing.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

A draw great result for us and kilmarnock.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 15, 2011)

Almost did it, still takes nothing away from a terrible performance for the first hour.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I'll be downloading Sportscene this week.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 15, 2011)

Still a shambolic display. Our defence is a disaster area, thankfully Stokes grabbed the team by the scruff of the neck and salvaged a point.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 15, 2011)

Bring back O'Neill. Fucking horror show.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lenny must stay


----------



## rosa (Oct 15, 2011)

I said when Mowbray went that Celtic should do everything they could to get Paul Lambert in. I've yet to be fully dissuaded from that opinion. Maybe now's the time to persuade him to quit while he's ahead at Norwich.


----------



## starfish (Oct 16, 2011)

Great comeback yesterday but one that shouldnt have been necessary.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

11 idiots abroad. Ha ha.


----------



## starfish (Oct 20, 2011)

Another defensive fuck up but at least we came back well. Still seem to off the pace though. Just dont have a sharpness about our play.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 20, 2011)

I blame Forster more for it. What was he doing there, and why did he just turn and watch it instead of doing _anything_.

Some good saves in the second half though. Could've taken more from the game, but then so could Rennes.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 20, 2011)

Are Celtic trying to set a record for going out of the most competitions in one season?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

I fucking love Scottish sport.....


----------



## starfish (Oct 20, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I blame Forster more for it. What was he doing there, and why did he just turn and watch it instead of doing _anything_.
> 
> Some good saves in the second half though. Could've taken more from the game, but then so could Rennes.



I only caught the replay of it at the half time break as was cooking so just saw Cha's reaction. TV folk seemed to think it was his fault.

Forster did make up for a few more lapses in defence, thankfully. When will they get this sorted.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Are Celtic trying to set a record for going out of the most competitions in one season?



They can't beat Rangers on that front who are already out of 3.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> They can't beat Rangers on that front who are already out of 3.


Don't think even they have gone out of the same competition twice


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Don't think even they have gone out of the same competition twice



True, but even then they're still ahead.


----------



## starfish (Oct 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Don't think even they have gone out of the same competition twice



Has anyone? Or will be the first if we dont win at least 2 out of the 3 remaining games.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> They can't beat Rangers on that front who are already out of 3.



Because we won the league we were in more European competitions.


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2011)

Needed that win today.


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank fuck for half time. Hibs couldve/shouldve been 2 or 3 up by then. Our defence still looks dodgy though.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm pleased there was no extra-time, wee Forrests mum woulda been awfy worried her wee boy is out so late on a school night.


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'm pleased there was no extra-time, wee Forrests mum woulda been awfy worried her wee boy is out so late on a school night.



Me too. Would have missed Frozen Planet.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 27, 2011)

Just like to wish Bangura a speedy recovery.


----------



## starfish (Oct 27, 2011)

According to reports he will have one. Doesnt need surgery, should be back early to mid november.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 29, 2011)

Has a look around,feels the shame and hurt, leaves smiling.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 29, 2011)

Clean sheet though.


----------



## rosa (Oct 29, 2011)

Really losing patience with Lennon now. Handing a below average Rangers team the title AGAIN.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 29, 2011)

rosa said:


> Really losing patience with Lennon now. Handing a below average Rangers team the title AGAIN.


Said this weeks ago. He needs to get the fuck out.


----------



## rosa (Oct 29, 2011)

Apparently Leicester want him. I'll give him a lift there if he wants. And i can't drive. Time to persuade Lambert he's taken Norwich as far as he can.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 29, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Said this weeks ago. He needs to get the fuck out.




But , but it's just the beginning. Have some faith.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> But , but it's just the beginning. Have some faith.


If someone like Lambert comes in. He may be able to salvage it. Your star man is kyle laverty-how times have changed(youse are utter shite in the grand scheme of things and Lennon can't even put up a fight)


----------



## anchorage (Oct 29, 2011)

We are a team playing for their manager and each other, shame fc are playing for themselves and moves away from TLB and the theatre of children's screams. Happy Halloween .


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> *We are a team playing for their manager and each other*, shame fc are playing for themselves and moves away from TLB and the theatre of children's screams. Happy Halloween .



You also have that belief that only a team wining in adversity can have. It doesn't help that Celtic aren't anywhere near what they were last year, they don't 'believe' they can win when they aren't playing well, something you lot have not truck with. It's a confidence that can only come with the kind of problems, and winning all the same, that Rangers have had over the past 3 years.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparently Lennon phoned Jimmy Saville to ask him to fix it. Poor cunt died laughing.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 30, 2011)

allybaba said:


> If someone like Lambert comes in. He may be able to salvage it.



Wake up call. There's too much money in the EPL, even the Championship nowadays, for a manager to even think of leaving a club for Celtic. Coyle chose Burnley above you. Having said that, I think he's been found out and when he gets the boot from Bolton you might have a chance.
But generally nowadays you couldn't even tempt a dollop like Mark Hughes across the border.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> But generally nowadays you couldn't even tempt a dollop like Mark Hughes across the border.



At least we can be thankful for such small mercies.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You also have that belief that only a team wining in adversity can have. It doesn't help that Celtic aren't anywhere near what they were last year, they don't 'believe' they can win when they aren't playing well, something you lot have not truck with. It's a confidence that can only come with the kind of problems, and winning all the same, that Rangers have had over the past 3 years.



I thought the whole of the world was against shame fc. TLB keeps throwing his players to the wolves. It's never his fault and i'm glad that the support bought into his victimhood, as they won't be able to turn against him without admitting they were played by the shame fc board into buying into TLB and all his baggage as being what they needed. Another shame fc minded manager next?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I thought the whole of the world was against shame fc. TLB keeps throwing his players to the wolves. It's never his fault and i'm glad that the support bought into his victimhood, as they won't be able to turn against him without admitting they were played by the shame fc board into buying into TLB and all his baggage as being what they needed. Another shame fc minded manager next?



No, surely the whole world, especially the 'mhedia' was against Rangers as you keep telling us?! Do make your mind up.....


----------



## anchorage (Oct 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, surely the whole world, especially the 'mhedia' was against Rangers as you keep telling us?! Do make your mind up.....


Just the Scottish mhedia.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just the Scottish mhedia.



Which is of course absolutely true.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just the Scottish mhedia.



I'm afraid no other media really cares.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I'm afraid no other media really cares.


Why are you getting your knickers in a twist about it then?


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I thought the whole of the world was against shame fc. TLB keeps throwing his players to the wolves. It's never his fault and i'm glad that the support bought into his *victimhood*,



A subject you know all about as you are a self confessed victim.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Why are you getting your knickers in a twist about it then?



I don't think he is, he's making a rather salient point about the level of interest in Scottish football that exists outside of Scotland.


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I don't think he is, he's making a rather salient point about the level of interest in Scottish football that exists outside of Scotland.



It has certainly waned in the last few years. It probably peaked during the O'Neil/Strachan years as far as we are concerned. Nowadays, unless Lennons getting bullets in the post there might be a few paragraphs, you very rarely get a full match report (in the Indy anyway)


----------



## manny-p (Oct 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I don't think he is, he's making a rather salient point about the level of interest in Scottish football that exists outside of Scotland.


Who gives a fuck what the english think of our league. We know its shite, they don't have to keep going on about it and making stupid posts like twistedAM in a crap attempt to get some attention.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 30, 2011)

starfish said:


> It has certainly waned in the last few years. It probably peaked during the O'Neil/Strachan years as far as we are concerned. Nowadays, unless Lennons getting bullets in the post there might be a few paragraphs, you very rarely get a full match report (in the Indy anyway)



Once Scottish teams stopped doing well in Europe over the past coupe of seasons and the lack of any marquee signings, interest did seem to wane.
Every football article seems by law to have to mention Barcelona.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Once Scottish teams stopped doing well in Europe over the past coupe of seasons and the lack of any marquee signings, interest did seem to wane.
> Every football article seems by law to have to mention Barcelona.


Well they did copy how to play football from shame fc.


----------



## starfish (Oct 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Well they did copy how to play football from shame fc.


 You really are obsessed arent you.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Well they did copy how to play football from shame fc.


I think you are actually a closet shame fc supporter


----------



## starfish (Oct 31, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I think you are actually a closet shame fc supporter



He certainly talks enough about them enough. Shame FC this Shame FC that.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 31, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I think you are actually a closet shame fc supporter


Put the fishing line away i'm not taking the bait.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Put the fishing line away i'm not taking the bait.


Come out the closet there is a whole lot of shame fc love waiting for you.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 1, 2011)

So I've been off the grid for a couple of weeks. Does anyone want to catch me up?

Celtic have gone from pish to abysmal, Craig Whyte is losing the plot, something about a documentary and tweets?


----------



## starfish (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty much summed it up yourself about Celtic. Not a clue about the rest, didnt see the documentary, wasnt shown south of the border.
We do have a few players out with injury so things should improve.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 1, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Come out the closet there is a whole lot of shame fc love waiting for you.



Isn't that what Torbett said to the young boys?


----------



## starfish (Nov 1, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> So I've been off the grid for a couple of weeks. Does anyone want to catch me up?
> 
> Celtic have gone from pish to abysmal, Craig Whyte is losing the plot, something about a documentary and tweets?



Forgot to add that Hun boy is sill being a twat.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Isn't that what Torbett said to the young boys?


Pretty low that. Obviously child abuse is a laughing matter to you.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 2, 2011)

starfish said:


> Forgot to add that Hun boy is sill being a twat.





allybaba said:


> Pretty low that. Obviously child abuse is a laughing matter to you.



Not as if shame fc tried to hide it eh?


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Not as if shame fc tried to hide it eh?


The football club probably did. Not the supporters.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 2, 2011)

allybaba said:


> The football club probably did. Not the supporters.



The supporters who wanted stein a knighthood?


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The supporters who wanted stein a knighthood?


Well if he didn't know...


----------



## anchorage (Nov 2, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Well if he didn't know...



So he kicked him out of Celtic Park because...


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> So he kicked him out of Celtic Park because...


Don't know.No excuse if he did know.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 2, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Don't know.No excuse if he did know.



Of course he knew. Kept quiet for the good of the club. He kicked Torbett out and when he left Torbett was invited back in. Some fucking club eh?


----------



## manny-p (Nov 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Of course he knew. Kept quiet for the good of the club. He kicked Torbett out and when he left Torbett was invited back in. Some fucking club eh?


Shocking thing to do if true.


----------



## starfish (Nov 3, 2011)

At last, a win in Europe for Lennon. Good comeback tonight. Samaras had a good one, the defence looked half decent in the second half. That wee kid Fraser looked decent too. Still too many sloppy passes though. A better team would prpbably have done us.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 4, 2011)

starfish said:


> At last, a win in Europe for Lennon. Good comeback tonight. Samaras had a good one, the defence looked half decent in the second half. That wee kid Fraser looked decent too. Still too many sloppy passes though. A better team would prpbably have done us.


Thought a full strength team would have done you but for some reason teams have a habit of being shite there. Still Sunday looms.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 4, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The supporters who wanted stein a knighthood?



Apparently some did. I suspect that most of us couldn't give a shit.

However, I agree with you wholeheartedledly that Knighthoods should only be given to people of impeccable moral character like Robert Mugabe or Nicolae Ceausescu, or Mussolini, or J Edgar Hoover (I could go on). People who carry themselves with the dignity that the title deserves, like Elton John, or Bruce Forsyth.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 4, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Apparently some did. I suspect that most of us couldn't give a shit.
> 
> However, I agree with you wholeheartedledly that Knighthoods should only be given to people of impeccable moral character like Robert Mugabe or Nicolae Ceausescu, or Mussolini, or J Edgar Hoover (I could go on). People who carry themselves with the dignity that the title deserves, like Elton John, or Bruce Forsyth.



People who are still alive is part of it too.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 4, 2011)

anchorage said:


> People who are still alive is part of it too.



Are you having a stroke?

That sentence made very little sense even by your standards.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm watching Nirvana so I'm a bit distracted.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> People who are still alive is part of it too.


You seem to revel in the fact that it happened just like some celtic fans revel that 'the orange crush' happened. I guess scum like you are just part of society.


----------



## articul8 (Nov 6, 2011)

10 mins to go v. Motherwell and not looking good. Why does yer man keep picking Samaras? I don't get it.

[edit]30 secs later and ball hits the back of the net. C'mon the hoops!


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2011)

2-1 up now, still 10 minutes to go, but Celtic's defence isn't exactly helpful.....​


----------



## articul8 (Nov 6, 2011)

against 10 men now


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2011)

Phew and yasssss.....


----------



## anchorage (Nov 6, 2011)

Is that the thunder back?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 6, 2011)

It was a vital win against a team determined to kick us off the pitch. You'd be crowing that it was a "champions" performance had you come away from Fir Park with 3 points in the same circumstances.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 6, 2011)

articul8 said:


> 10 mins to go v. Motherwell and not looking good. Why does yer man keep picking Samaras? I don't get it.



Because when he's not being played out of position (i.e. as an out and out striker) he can show his undoubted talent. Pisses me off the criticism he gets when McCourt gets lauded for being a similar player.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Because when he's not being played out of position (i.e. as an out and out striker) he can show his undoubted talent. Pisses me off the criticism he gets when McCourt gets lauded for being a similar player.



Not to mention his play on Thursday which was as good as he's been frankly.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 6, 2011)

MOTM for me on Thursday night


----------



## articul8 (Nov 6, 2011)

McCourt deserves a good run - I've always rated him.  Samaras ok on his day, but that is once or twice a season


----------



## starfish (Nov 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> 2-1 up now, still 10 minutes to go, but Celtic's defence isn't exactly helpful.....​



I think they need to do a bit of work on defending at corners. Still put those upstarts in their place today.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2011)

"Right shoosh, can we have a minutes silence for Rangers going out of Europe"

RIP Tiger TIm Stevens


----------



## anchorage (Nov 9, 2011)

When it was revealed he had been diagnosed with MS with the speech and mobility problems that would follow, the joke doing the rounds was Anton Rogan would take over from him as announcer and he would move to left back.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll have that.


----------



## starfish (Nov 10, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> "Right shoosh, can we have a minutes silence for Rangers going out of Europe"
> 
> RIP Tiger TIm Stevens



Is it true. Trying to find info about it but all im getting is that it was a twitter hoax.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 12, 2011)

CELTIC are being probed by UEFA chiefs over claims of sectarian chanting at a Europa League game.
Bigwigs acted after a top cop flagged up alleged offensive behaviour by fans during the match against Rennes at Parkhead.
If the hate song claims are found to be true the Hoops could be fined or their fans banned from European ties.
Last night a club insider said: "Celtic could be in big trouble over this. UEFA can hand down heavy punishments. The club have already pleaded with fans to cut out IRA songs at matches but it looks like some won't listen."
It's understood a senior Strathclyde officer working at the match earlier this month approached UEFA delegates with the chant claims.
*A spokesman for the governing body said last night*: "We have opened a disciplinary case against Celtic." It will be heard on December 8. In April, Rangers were fined £35,500 and their fans banned from their next away Euro game after they were found guilty of discriminatory chanting in a Europa League tie.


from the scottish sun


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 12, 2011)

anchorage said:


> CELTIC are being probed by UEFA chiefs over claims of sectarian chanting at a Europa League game.
> Bigwigs acted after a top cop flagged up alleged offensive behaviour by fans during the match against Rennes at Parkhead.
> If the hate song claims are found to be true the Hoops could be fined or their fans banned from European ties.
> Last night a club insider said: "Celtic could be in big trouble over this. UEFA can hand down heavy punishments. The club have already pleaded with fans to cut out IRA songs at matches but it looks like some won't listen."
> ...


 
Another 3 investigations like this and we'll be on a par with you.....


----------



## anchorage (Nov 12, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Another 3 investigations like this and we'll be on a par with you.....


Funny how the mhedia are not going after this story as much as they did with us. I wonder where FARE are. Probably singing along with the scum.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 12, 2011)

"Veteran Dutch ace Zenden was eager to hook up with Hoops — and believes Lennon wanted to sign him.

But he was sent home last night and said: "This is a real disappointment for me. The board has decided that it is not going to happen.

"They have said there is no money for new players at this moment."
From the sun.
Makes alot of sense as he would have been the blue chip signing that gets rolled out every year.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 12, 2011)

anchorage said:


> "Veteran Dutch ace Zenden was eager to hook up with Hoops — and believes Lennon wanted to sign him.
> 
> But he was sent home last night and said: "This is a real disappointment for me. The board has decided that it is not going to happen.
> 
> ...



Must be true, it was in the papers. Isn't that what you usually bleat?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 12, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Funny how the mhedia are not going after this story as much as they did with us. I wonder where FARE are. Probably singing along with the scum.



The conspiracy is everywhere!


----------



## starfish (Nov 14, 2011)

If the end result is that the fans stop singing about them then good. Its embarrassing.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 14, 2011)

Hopefully PMFA will disappear from the songbooks as well


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 14, 2011)

To be honest I have no problem with fans singing Republican, anti-fascist or political songs, in the same way I care not a jot what the Orcs sing, I don't likle alot of their repertoire, but I am totally opposed to anyone getting jailed/banned/fined for a song. UEFA should concentrate their ire on the real problems such as Eastern Europe and Russia. Their problems frankly make the songs sung here frankly irrelevant.


----------



## starfish (Nov 14, 2011)

I just dont see what place they have at a football match. There are bigger issues in other countries as you say but sometimes we need to sort out the issues at home first.

Wonder which team the copper supports though.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2011)

starfish said:


> I just dont see what place they have at a football match. There are bigger issues in other countries as you say but sometimes we need to sort out the issues at home first.
> 
> Wonder which team the copper supports though.



Omagh Town?


----------



## Deareg (Nov 15, 2011)

The female Irish presenter on Shky sports news just reported it as Celtic fans singing Irish political songs, not "sectarian" I think Anchorage should be informed of this immediately.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, I think it's a difficult concept for a lot of people to get. It's easier to just call it all sectarian until you take a minute to think about what that term actually means. I suspect that there have been a lot of English sports journalists on the wikipedia this week trying to make sense of it all.

I agree with Starfish that this will most likely be a good thing and with IBEM that PMFA is just stupid. I had hoped that last year's excesses and the legislation would prompt sensible debate about the appropriateness of these chants but that clearly hasn't happened.

After watching the parliamentary sessions about the offensive behavior bill I'm not really worried about people being fined or jailed for singing songs. If the legislation does what I think it will, it's not really the content of the song that's considered, it's whether it makes a contribution to a particular violent crime in which case I think it's fair game.

I have the right to think whatever I want about Irish republicanism, but I don't have the right to get pished and shout about it at 3AM to people who have a different opinion. If I end up getting punched in the face because I need everyone to hear about my love of the Easter rising then by anyone's standards I'm partly culpable.

If it really does criminalize singing songs in a context outwith one that leads to incidents of violence then it will be overturned in the courts pretty quickly.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 15, 2011)

Saw this this morning:

http://sport.stv.tv/football/scottish-premier/celtic/279071-offensive-chanting-and-uefa-the-facts/?

When I first heard the UEFA story I thought that it would most likely be dismissed but I think this rule makes it likely that something will probably happen.



> *What is the specific rule?*​Article 11.2 of UEFA’s disciplinary regulations allows for disciplinary measures to be taken against clubs if there are instances of “inappropriate behaviour on the part of their supporters”.​Specifically, the rule says action can be taken in the event of “the use of gestures, words, objects or any other means to transmit any message that is not fit for a sports event,* in particular if it is of a political, offensive or provocative nature*.”


----------



## articul8 (Nov 15, 2011)

political?  What, any political statement at all?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks like they give themselves that room, however:



> *What does UEFA need to open a case?​*UEFA can open disciplinary cases based on UEFA official reports or any other report or evidence. These include opening proceedings on the basis of documents from a public authority.​


​So basically the song or chant has to offend somebody to the point that a report is filed.​


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I have the right to think whatever I want about Irish republicanism, but I don't have the right to get pished and shout about it at 3AM to people who have a different opinion. If I end up getting punched in the face because I need everyone to hear about my love of the Easter rising then by anyone's standards I'm partly culpable.



But there's the problem, it's specifically aimed at football. There are already laws to deal with drunken idiots singing songs at 3am. This is aimed at football fans going to, from and during games. It is not applied to the general public. The law is not being applied evenly. And given the arrest opf a 17 yr old at the weekend in a danw raid for allegedly singing part of a song, there is clearly already more than enough legislation on the statute books to deal with such heinous  behaviour.

And, if these songs are now to be deemed illegal, if someone is offended can we expect political cd's to be removed from record shops, jukeboxes checked by police and council officers, concerts cancelled by bands, council premises refused to groups, parties, etc? Utter idiocy, utterly contradictory introduced by a useless fat Jambo cunt who needs to look at his own rotten nest before he starts with others.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree with the rough gist of what you're saying and I think that the legislation is largely pointless. However, I think the reality of what will happen is going to be substantially different from what you're suggesting _could_ happen.

Do you have a link for the thing you mentioned (17 yr old, dawn raid etc)?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I agree with the rough gist of what you're saying and I think that the legislation is largely pointless. However, I think the reality of what will happen is going to be substantially different from what you're suggesting _could_ happen.
> 
> Do you have a link for the thing you mentioned (17 yr old, dawn raid etc)?



No, but I know his name and what happened.

17 yr old lad, ST holder at CP. Plod attepted to arrest him at CP during the Hibs game for allegedly joining in with the Celtic Symphony at a certain part of the song. Plod assaulted people trying to get to him. A number of complaints made. Understandably people then refused to let the lad be arrested by an police force thinking it can just assault people and nothing will happen. At the end of the game he left the ground and went home. Days later, early in the morning, he was arrested at his mums house, taken to court and charged with alleged sectarian botp and evading, not resisting, arrest. Judge had no problem with the request for bail, then the PF criticised the indivudual, and requested he be remanded on bail in Polmont. This the judge did and remanded him until 23rd December. Now, the lad has no previous, nothing on the PNC, not been stopped before, ie has no criminal or police record. So why the refusal of bail? Why the remand until 23rd December? His lawyer was stunned, rightly putting in a High Court bail appeal, takes place this week I think. Lawyer made clear this is very very unusual, and in typical lawyer speak told his friends that you can draw your own conclusions why someone with no record has been remanded like this.....


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, but I know his name and what happened.
> 
> 17 yr old lad, ST holder at CP. Plod attepted to arrest him at CP during the Hibs game for allegedly joining in with the Celtic Symphony at a certain part of the song. Plod assaulted people trying to get to him. A number of complaints made. Understandably people then refused to let the lad be arrested by an police force thinking it can just assault people and nothing will happen. At the end of the game he left the ground and went home. Days later, early in the morning, he was arrested at his mums house, taken to court and charged with alleged sectarian botp and evading, not resisting, arrest. Judge had no problem with the request for bail, then the PF criticised the indivudual, and requested he be remanded on bail in Polmont. This the judge did and remanded him until 23rd December. Now, the lad has no previous, nothing on the PNC, not been stopped before, ie has no criminal or police record. So why the refusal of bail? Why the remand until 23rd December? His lawyer was stunned, rightly putting in a High Court bail appeal, takes place this week I think. Lawyer made clear this is very very unusual, and in typical lawyer speak told his friends that you can draw your own conclusions why someone with no record has been remanded like this.....




Brilliant. Your pathetic attempts to silence the Rangers supporters has now come back to bite your scummy arses. I just can't laugh enough.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Brilliant. Your pathetic attempts to silence the Rangers supporters has now come back to bite your scummy arses. I just can't laugh enough.



I haven't attempted to silence anyone you thick as a brick drooling clown. Neither have those being targetted. It's the likes of Reid who's now fucked off, Peter Kearney a loathsome creature who was never at risk, Lawwell who is now sanctioning the police action against Celtic fans and not least McBride who, desperate to get the press attention off his failing political career, is whoring himself round the media demanding this and that action take place.....

And of course the next step will be someone recording your game and if a song is heard that offends them in goes the complaint to SFA, SPL, UEFA. And so it goes on......


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Brilliant. Your pathetic attempts to silence the Rangers supporters has now come back to bite your scummy arses. I just can't laugh enough.



On a less reactive not, whilst I wouldn't laugh at a 17 yr old being jailed in the circumstances described in the way you clearly are doing, I certainly understand the 'schadenfreude' that you and other Rangers fans will have over this. There's plenty of Celtic fans who would and will do the same if it was a mirror opposite and if the complaints, frankly when is more accurate, go in again. But, whilst I entirely accept the folly of thsoe who demanded action, as usual, it's not those who demanded the action against you lot that are gonna get clobbered. I've been reading what TBO & UB have been saying and it's a big step away from your smirking. Interesting to read what a good number of TBO & UB make of the likes of Leggat and his wee campaign re those at CP opposing the bill. Ftr, yeah those fans are demanding a nblock on this bill, but that also means, as was made clear at the weekend, that it also means defending to right of Rangers fans to sing songs that reflect your tradition. None of us like the others songs, but no-one should go to jail for singing a song that is not illegal, can be bought in a shop and can be sung in concerts. It's a good sign that in a small way both sets of fans see the danger in what is coming. Even Dingwall, no fan of Celtics support, recognises the danger coming not to mention the scapegoating of football fans and the introduction of a law that will disproportionately affect Rangers and Celtic fans.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

Unless you have more than one scummy arse then it's obvious I was writing about shame fc and it's support. As for the ones being targeted who has been on the talk shows letter pages about how offended they are by those sectarian Rangers fans? Lie well gave the gangrene brigade their own section and as far as I know no one from the bloostained banner shame has ever been kicked out. You might know better than me about that. The next step will be Inverness away. We have cleaned up our act, seems your scummy mob can't clean up theirs. Still another couple of games in Europe to go too. time to get the pop corn in as this will be very entertaining . Drooling thick as a brick clown? at least it's not sectarian or political. Remember who started it all and remember you couldn't beat a club on its knees on the field so tried to do it off it and still couldn't. Always the bridesmaid ...


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

I was against the bill as I thought as usual it was a one way street against us but now it looks as if shame fc and it's scum fans and other clubs are getting it too then I'm all for it. The bill won't affect me as a football fan and if it does affect you then you deserve it. I'm happy with the bill.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I was against the bill as I thought as usual it was a one way street against us but now it looks as if shame fc and it's scum fans and other clubs are getting it too then I'm all for it. *The bill won't affect me as a football fan* and if it does affect you then you deserve it. I'm happy with the bill.



Really? Given the SNP have said 'Rule Britannia', as could GSTQ, be deemed offensive then I think you might well have something to worry about. Blessing yourself could also fall faoul of the bill. Imho none of the three are offensive, the SNP disagree.

The fact that people can already be arrested, and are being arrested shows the bill is not necessary.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Unless you have more than one scummy arse then it's obvious I was writing about shame fc and it's support. As for the ones being targeted who has been on the talk shows letter pages about how offended they are by those sectarian Rangers fans? Lie well gave the gangrene brigade their own section and as far as I know no one from the bloostained banner shame has ever been kicked out. You might know better than me about that. The next step will be Inverness away. We have cleaned up our act, seems your scummy mob can't clean up theirs. Still another couple of games in Europe to go too. time to get the pop corn in as this will be very entertaining . Drooling thick as a brick clown? at least it's not sectarian or political. Remember who started it all and remember you couldn't beat a club on its knees on the field so tried to do it off it and still couldn't. Always the bridesmaid ...



Who is defending Lawwell you silly little man? As has been made clear time after time he was happy to have a go at your fans, because he was safe. Trying to curry favour with some whilst lining others up. I'll write a letter to Celtic and inform them that you don't know if anyone has been barred for the poppy banner last year. I'm sure they will understand the importance of you knowing. As it is I don't know, I have no right to know who has had their ticket removed and unless it's a criminal offence and in the press/media am, like you, very unlikely to know.

I think, in the same way the 'Billy Boys' returned to the Ibrox repertoire for some fans after UEFA/SPL criticism, it's possible the same may be the case here. It's a 'fuck you' to the powers that be. Not a particularly good idea but not a surprise in the context.

The only people I have seen speak on the issue did so at the Scottish Parliament committee. Apart from Spiers and Nevin the academics, and lay-persons, the Celtic fans reps and the Rangers fans reps all criticised the bill. As I have stated, for the hard of reading such as yourself, the clamour for UEFA to take action and the SFA/SPL to take action against you lot was wrong, short-sighted and in the hands of the likes of McBride and lawwell was never a good idea.


----------



## starfish (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Brilliant. Your pathetic attempts to silence the Rangers supporters has now come back to bite your scummy arses. I just can't laugh enough.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

Young lad been released. The Lord Advocate- a supporter of the more draconian legislation the SNP want introduced-has wirthdrawn the crowns opposition to bail. Still fucking disgraceful frankly, the judge and PF should hang their fucking heads in shame.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Who is defending Lawwell you silly little man? As has been made clear time after time he was happy to have a go at your fans, because he was safe. Trying to curry favour with some whilst lining others up. I'll write a letter to Celtic and inform them that you don't know if anyone has been barred for the poppy banner last year. I'm sure they will understand the importance of you knowing. As it is I don't know, I have no right to know who has had their ticket removed and unless it's a criminal offence and in the press/media am, like you, very unlikely to know.
> 
> I think, in the same way the 'Billy Boys' returned to the Ibrox repertoire for some fans after UEFA/SPL criticism, it's possible the same may be the case here. It's a 'fuck you' to the powers that be. Not a particularly good idea but not a surprise in the context.
> 
> The only people I have seen speak on the issue did so at the Scottish Parliament committee. Apart from Spiers and Nevin the academics, and lay-persons, the Celtic fans reps and the Rangers fans reps all criticised the bill. As I have stated, for the hard of reading such as yourself, the clamour for UEFA to take action and the SFA/SPL to take action against you lot was wrong, short-sighted and in the hands of the likes of McBride and lawwell was never a good idea.


Where did i say you were defending lie well? Are you? Name calling now? Time for bed as you are a bit grumpy.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Where did i say you were defending lie well? Are you? Name calling now? Time for bed as you are a bit grumpy.



You all people 'scummy arses', 'scum fans' and you bleat about 'Silly little man'? Bless, sensitive wee soul aren't you?!


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You all people 'scummy arses', 'scum fans' and you bleat about 'Silly little man'? Bless, sensitive wee soul aren't you?!


Thick as a brick drooling clown too.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

I see whooper getting told to leave a press conference. I wonder if the BBC will cut up the interview the same as they did with ally.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Thick as a brick drooling clown too.



scum fans, scummy arses, you get hissy at that but happily hand out scummy arse scum fans. Wind your neck in you simpering hypocrite.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 15, 2011)

or, if you can't take it, don't dish it.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> scum fans, scummy arses, you get hissy at that but happily hand out scummy arse scum fans. Wind your neck in you simpering hypocrite.



I'm laughing at your pathetic insults. I'm not offended.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm laughing at your pathetic insults. I'm not offended.



Yes dear.... Wipe your mouth now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm laughing at your pathetic insults. I'm not offended.


it's hard to offend a man who takes his ma up the gary at the weekend.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's hard to offend a man who takes his ma up the gary at the weekend.



Only after me and the Republican Flute band though


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a funny old world when Michael Kelly seems the most rational.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

He might be amongst your scummy fans. In the real world he is a terrorist apologist not a supporter of political views.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Only after me and the Republican Flute band though


I was wondering why there was so many potatoes in the house.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> He might be amongst your scummy fans. In the real world he is a terrorist apologist not a supporter of political views.


you wouldn't know a political view if it fucked you up the arse and nicked your rangers scarf.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> He might be amongst your scummy fans. In the real world he is a terrorist apologist not a supporter of political views.



He's an arsehole quite frankly, but in terms of the debate on this bill he's far less wired to the moon than Salmond et al.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I was wondering why there was so many potatoes in the house.



Does the embarrassment at the sound of crushing silence when you tell a 'joke' ease with time then?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I was wondering why there was so many potatoes in the house.



Because every time he fucked your mum he gave her a potato perhaps?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you wouldn't know a political view if it fucked you up the arse and nicked your rangers scarf.



Unlike yourself who is quite happy to be fucked up the arse political view or not.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Because every time he fucked your mum he gave her a potato perhaps?



Ask your own mother I'm sure she will know.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Ask your own mother I'm sure she will know.



Why would she know?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Why would she know?



Bit like the scum you support. Alright to join in the craic when it's against someone else but the minute it turns your way you get all offended. Don't join in if you can't take it ok. If you wanted your mother kept out of it don't join in on the talk of my mother.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Does the embarrassment at the sound of crushing silence when you tell a 'joke' ease with time then?



You know better than me.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's hard to offend a man who takes his ma up the gary at the weekend.



Sounds like you need to get something off your conscious. Once you do you can let the flood gates open.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You know better than me.



another cracker from the master of mirth


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

LiamO said:


> another cracker from the master of mirth



Should you not be collecting potatoes for your next romantic struggle cuddle?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2011)

Not at all. Sure we've loads, haven't we?

We are so rich these days that we could afford to leave a sackful round at your Ma's hoose.

at least your role-model was occasionally funny...


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Bit like the scum you support. Alright to join in the craic when it's against someone else but the minute it turns your way you get all offended. Don't join in if you can't take it ok. If you wanted your mother kept out of it don't join in on the talk of my mother.



I'm not offended in the slightest It just wasn't funny, though i'm sure that's something you've been aware of for a long time. At least make your jokes funny, that'd be a step in the right direction .


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Unlike yourself who is quite happy to be fucked up the arse political view or not.


is that meant to be a cutting put-down? must try harder, anchorage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Not at all. Sure we've loads, haven't we?
> 
> We are so rich these days that we could afford to leave a sackful round at your Ma's hoose.
> 
> at least your role-model was occasionally funny...


it's a pity anchorage hasn't his good looks and athletic figure, nor his charm, bonhomie and repartee.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a pity anchorage hasn't his good looks and athletic figure, nor his charm, bonhomie and repartee.



Or his money.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Or his money.


so you can put up mild and meek with being called uglier and fatter than bernard manning, not to mention less personally appealing and witty than the great man, but what riles you is you're poorer than him.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so you can put up mild and meek with being called uglier and fatter than bernard manning, not to mention less personally appealing and witty than the great man, but what riles you is you're poorer than him.



And not as much hair.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Brilliant. Your pathetic attempts to silence the Rangers supporters has now come back to bite your scummy arses. I just can't laugh enough.



I think this really gets to the heart of one of anchorage's many misunderstandings. He thinks that the actions taken against rangers for their sectarian chants was all an orchestrated campaign to "silence" the rangers fans (for whatever bizarre paranoid fantasy-land reason that may be) but definitely not because of any inherent problems with sectarian slurs or crude racial stereotyping.

He's more or less repeated the argument of Mark Dingwall (I think it was?) that because the whole thing was just so unfair that they're going to go on a gigantic grass-a-thon until everyone else is forced to stop singing about anything that they imagine to be offensive. Of course anchorage lacks the ability to keep his story straight and frequently tries to argue both sides: That there is nothing offensive about the chants from Rangers fans and that he's horribly outraged by everything he hears from Celtic fans. If he was smarter he would realise that he needs to pick one or the other.

What strikes me as the most unfortunate thing about reducing the whole debate to such childishness is that there are some very serious points to all of this. Scotland is still a place where sectarianism is a problem. It's still a place where you can be attacked in the street for wearing the wrong colour of shirt. I think it's maybe only when you get out of there that you really realized how bizarre that really is.

I'm not interested in making the Orcs stop singing the Billy Boys because I want to take away their fun. I'm concerned that that sort of casual sectarianism contributes to a climate where people get hurt and even die for no good reason at all (specifically I'm thinking of the Jason Campbell/ Mark Scott case).

I think the actions against Rangers were entirely appropriate and if they had a shred of dignity they would accept that they were singled out because they have always lead Scottish football in actual sectarianism. Equally, Celtic fans need to accept that while IRA chants are not sectarian (in any reasonable sense of that term), they do make a contribution to the sectarian problem by making the relationship between Irish-Catholics and everyone else that much more antagonistic.

Opposing the excesses of the new bill is fine, but we also need to consider the contribution we can make to ending the sectarian problem by stopping the IRA chants. I would prefer that this was by choice but if it takes UEFA to do it then that's fine too.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2011)

OK. So draw a clear line for me.

Which songs/chants specifically would you ban? and why?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

I wouldn't ban anything but personally I wouldn't sing anything that explicitly mentions the IRA. So that includes Boys of the old brigade. I don't have a problem with the Soldier song or the fields in terms of the Irish-folk quasi-republican category.

I would add though that with a couple of exceptions (Roamin in the gloamin comes to mind) these are perfectly fine in the right context. They're just not for mixed company where they are open to misinterpretation or can be used a deliberate provocation to others.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I would add though that with a couple of exceptions (*Roamin in the gloamin* comes to mind) these are perfectly fine in the right context. They're just not for mixed company where they are open to misinterpretation or can be used a deliberate provocation to others.



I hate that song and think the atttempts by fans to stop it being sung are a good idea.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I wouldn't ban anything but personally I wouldn't sing anything that explicitly mentions the IRA. So that includes Boys of the old brigade. I don't have a problem with the Soldier song or the fields in terms of the Irish-folk quasi-republican category.
> 
> I would add though that with a couple of exceptions (Roamin in the gloamin comes to mind) these are perfectly fine in the right context. They're just not for mixed company where they are open to misinterpretation or can be used a deliberate provocation to others.



So it's OK to sing about fighting for Ireland (a la The Soldier's Song/ Amrhain na bhFiann) as long as you don't mention the IRA? At least Kelly had a cut-off point (pre-1969) for what he felt was a legitimate 'historical' song and one promoting the modern-day IRA.

I just think that this is a dodgy (legislative) road to go down and once it starts, who knows where it will go. "Two World WArs and one world cup" anyone? Singing songs that your opponents find offensive is an integral part of the football experience for millions and millions of footie fans. When will Uefa move on Basque/Catalan teams singing anti-spanish/anti-Madrid/anti-Francoist songs? BfB fans singing anti-Bavarian ones etc. Liverpool/manU... Spurs/Chelsea blah blah


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Singing songs that your opponents find offensive is an integral part of the football experience for millions and millions of footie fans. 

Guess what fans don't think it's an integral part of football matches? 
Guess what fans grass and phone and e-mail against it?
Guess what fans want to sing about the I ran away in any form because it's their right?
That's right the all inclusive shame fc scum.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Singing songs that your opponents find offensive is an integral part of the football experience for millions and millions of footie fans.
> 
> Guess what fans don't think it's an integral part of football matches?
> Guess what fans grass and phone and e-mail against it?
> ...



 you really are a header ain'tcha


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

It's definitely a dodgy _legislative_ road to go down but I think that if it's something kept at the level of UEFA and the SPL then that might be a better solution.

Like I said, these songs are fine in the right context. I don't think there's anything inherently immoral about singing the Boys of the old brigade. However when you use the term IRA you open yourself up to misinterpretation. I don't think that everyone who hears the term can be expected to automatically separate the old IRA from the provos and I don't think everyone who sings the songs is necessarily doing so either. I suspect that a lot of the time when these songs are sung it's just an excuse to use that term in public to be deliberately provocative and have a convenient excuse to hide behind.

Like it or not the IRA are at the very least a controversial organisation. Not everyone wants to hear their praises being sung and I think that's reasonable. Besides, why do we need to be singing about the IRA these days anyway? The troubles are over and Irish republicanism is not in need of our love and adoration.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Singing songs that your opponents find offensive is an integral part of the football experience for millions and millions of footie fans.
> 
> Guess what fans don't think it's an integral part of football matches?
> Guess what fans grass and phone and e-mail against it?
> ...



So which is it? Celtic fans are wrong to complain about Rangers chants, or Celtic fans are wrong to chant about the IRA?

Either offensive chants are wrong or they aren't. You can't argue both sides you fucking plank.

And stop throwing the term "scum" around. It's fucking creepy.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think this really gets to the heart of one of anchorage's many misunderstandings. He thinks that the actions taken against rangers for their sectarian chants was all an orchestrated campaign to "silence" the rangers fans (for whatever bizarre paranoid fantasy-land reason that may be) but definitely not because of any inherent problems with sectarian slurs or crude racial stereotyping.
> 
> He's more or less repeated the argument of Mark Dingwall (I think it was?) that because the whole thing was just so unfair that they're going to go on a gigantic grass-a-thon until everyone else is forced to stop singing about anything that they imagine to be offensive. Of course anchorage lacks the ability to keep his story straight and frequently tries to argue both sides: That there is nothing offensive about the chants from Rangers fans and that he's horribly outraged by everything he hears from Celtic fans. If he was smarter he would realise that he needs to pick one or the other.
> 
> ...



I understand that the Scottish parliament of the past 6 years went after only one clubs fans helped by, the catholic church ,NBM ,the BBC, newspapers and every scum republican who could scribble a letter or dial a phone for our song book. Anti catholic was the charge. No proof was found. Then it was anti - Irish. Still waiting for that proof. Having been told for decades about the big bad prods and establishment keeping them down, again no proof, it now dawns on the many that they have been lied to by their church and at their schools. Sectarianism starts in the home and keeping children apart only adds to it. Guess who wants to talk about sectarianism but the minute catholic schools are brought up they walk away. There is no way sectarianism can be debated without mentioning catholic schools which is why it will never be properly debated. 
Again the Rangers bad shame fc good mantra gets pulled out. As pathetic as its predictable. 
If you are so concerned about the casual sectarianism have a look around you at the next shame fc match. Singing songs about the I ran away and the old brigade making it oh so romantic to fight for Ireland against the British ( we know it's Protestants but that would make it more obvious that it's sectarian) and and all the Provo paraphernalia and ask yourself about this proud Irish club who cling onto a past when the republic have moved on. 
Shame fc gave the gangrene brigade their own section and as we all know about their I ran away displays the club are quite happy for it to continue no matter what they may say in public. 
Rangers and their fans have moved on shame fc know their customers and will only move on when dragged screaming and kicking into the modern era.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> So which is it? Celtic fans are wrong to complain about Rangers chants, or Celtic fans are wrong to chant about the IRA?
> 
> Either offensive chants are wrong or they aren't. You can't argue both sides you fucking plank.
> 
> And stop throwing the term "scum" around. It's fucking creepy.



I had no problem with singing anything at a football match.
Soon there will be no Protestants at all. Sing it if you want I'm a Protestant and I'm still here.
The famines over why don't you go home. All hell breaks lose and we want our ball back. 
Scum singing about the ethnic cleansing by the old brigade is offensive but if you want to be scum then sing it.
YOU SCUM STARTED THIS AND NOW DON'T LIKE HOW IT'S GOING, WELL TOO BAD.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Sectarianism starts in the home and keeping children apart only adds to it. Guess who wants to talk about sectarianism but the minute catholic schools are brought up they walk away. There is no way sectarianism can be debated without mentioning catholic schools which is why it will never be properly debated.



No problem debating the issue of seperate education. But even here you can't help with the Catholic jibe. What about the 'non-denominational' schools that are frankly anything but non denominational, the biggest misnomer in Scottish education? What about the 'non-denominational' schools that advertise they have 4 visiting minister from varying Protestand denominations? 'Non-denominational' my arse. Sectarianism isn't caused by seperate schools, after all RC schools aren't even 100 years old and sectarianism has been alive and killing in this city/country/set of islands for hundreds of years before that. But, are RC schools responsible for the likes of Jason Campbell when he murdered a 16 year old Protestant schoolboy simply bwecause of his scarf? Well was it?
 I am in favour of a secular, integrated, state education system with NO state funding of ANY religion and that includes the Church of Scotland.
There is the rather obvious point however, why would anyone wish to debate the issue of seperate schooling with you, a man who routinely and instinctively refers to the vast majority of those who attend or did attend those schools as 'scum', 'scummy arses' makes remarks about unwashed Irish.... Tell me, why would anyone want to even bother with you when your own attitudes about Catholic schools and those who attend them are so readily dripping with hate?!


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

All Catholics are not scum. Republican supporting shame fc fans are scum. Is that better and easier for you? Anyone who wants me dead because of my religion are scum. I think that's an ok way to think or am I being a bigot or racist or  sectarian?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

Let me address some of your misunderstandings:

1) That bizzarre history of the last however many years didn't happen. You're taking some events that did happen, misunderstanding them then adding a lot of things that didn't happen ignoring various things that did but don't fit your narrative and then just making a gigantic nonsense pie. It might sound like it makes sense to you, but that's because you're very stupid.

2) I am concerned about sectarianism. I just wrote a lot of stuff about the role of the IRA songs in it. If you disagree with something I wrote feel free to tell me what it is. Don't just pretend I'm somehow avoiding the issue. Also just because you only pretend to care about sectarianism doesn't mean that everyone else does. We're very different people. Most notably you're stupid and I'm not.

3) You seem to think that Irish republicanism can be boiled down to anti-protestantism. This is just nonsense. It's a paper-thin justification invented so that idiots like you can call the IRA chants sectarian. You believe it because you're stupid. Show me one credible historian that believes that nonsense or go buy a history book.

4) The alternate "Soon there will be no protestants at all" in the soldier's song is something I haven't heard since the 1990s. It's indefensible but then so is all number of things I've heard from the other side. However as much as you seem to love getting your knickers in a twist I would relax if I were you. Nobody gives a fuck about your religion if you have one. You're not a brave soldier resisting the onslaught against your faith. You're just a thick cunt with no sense of perspective.

5) This is a big one that you're severely unlikely to understand but here goes: Most sensible people think that there is a line that separates some offensive chanting from other kinds. Generally most people think racist abuse is on the other side of that line. The argument as to why it is wrong is because it feeds into the legacy of racism and historical discrimination against people on the basis of race. The famine song paints Irish catholics as dirty, treacherous, paedophiles and murderers and then invites them to "go home" a term used in racist propaganda for decades. That's why it was singled out. The Billy boys trivializes violence towards catholics in a country with a record of random murders of catholics. That's why it was singled out, not because of some ridiculous conspiracy.

We can talk about the appropriateness of the IRA chants if you like but they were not singled out until now because they are in a different class from the Billy boys or famine song.

6) You need to learn to differentiate between the celtic fans who post on here, the celtic fans you hear on whatever phone-in for idiots you listen to and the celtic fans in your imagination who commit these apalling crimes against you. Calling somebody "scum" because of the team they support is just bad manners. You should pack it in.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

As for catholic schools they are for Catholics first then whoever else. Non denomination schools are for everyone. I don't see your point.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> All Catholics are not scum. Republican supporting shame fc fans are scum. Is that better and easier for you? Anyone who wants me dead because of my religion are scum. I think that's an ok way to think or am I being a bigot or racist or sectarian?



No you're just being stupid.

I would consider myself a republican and I am not scum. I just happen to be broadly supportive of the ideals if irish nationalism. I don't think Unionists are scum, they're just people who have a different opinion than I do.

Nobody wants you dead because of your religion you paranoid weirdo.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

If you want to talk about catholic schools answer me this:

I've lived in Scotland, Spain, Australia and the USA. I attended a catholic school in Australia and never experienced any sectarianism there. Many of my friends here in the USA went to catholic schools and never experienced any sectarianism, the idea of Catholic-protestant sectarianism is thought of as completely absurd here.

Why is it different in Scotland?

Personally I'm opposed to Catholic schools for the same reasons fed mentioned above, but I don't buy this idea that catholic schools are _the_ cause or even one of the main causes of Scotland's sectarian problem.

I think your lot are just fixated on it because it allows a certain amount of blame shifting.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> No you're just being stupid.
> 
> I would consider myself a republican and I am not scum. I just happen to be broadly supportive of the ideals if irish nationalism. I don't think Unionists are scum, they're just people who have a different opinion than I do.
> 
> Nobody wants you dead because of your religion you paranoid weirdo.



That's right. My minds at rest now.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> If you want to talk about catholic schools answer me this:
> 
> I've lived in Scotland, Spain, Australia and the USA. I attended a catholic school in Australia and never experienced any sectarianism there. Many of my friends here in the USA went to catholic schools and never experienced any sectarianism, the idea of Catholic-protestant sectarianism is thought of as completely absurd here.
> 
> ...



Just a stab in the dark here but it might have something to do with being so close to Ireland all the baggage that brings and a cancerous football club who were formed to keep Catholics away from church of Scotland soup kitchens.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> No you're just being stupid.
> 
> I would consider myself a republican and I am not scum. I just happen to be broadly supportive of the ideals if irish nationalism. I don't think Unionists are scum, they're just people who have a different opinion than I do.
> 
> Nobody wants you dead because of your religion you paranoid weirdo.



So singing in praise of republican gangs who murdered British and mostly Protestant men woman and children makes them not scum but...


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As for catholic schools they are for Catholics first then whoever else. Non denomination schools are for everyone. I don't see your point.


All religious schools should be scraped asap. I went to a catholic school in scotland and I hardly have any proddy mates cos of the enforced segregation.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> All Catholics are not scum. Republican supporting shame fc fans are scum. Is that better and easier for you? Anyone who wants me dead because of my religion are scum. I think that's an ok way to think or am I being a bigot or racist or sectarian?



Stop weaseling, you refer to, and continually so, Celtic fans as 'scummy arses' and 'scum'. That's rather clear and self-evident, frankly David Blunkett or Stevie Wonder would notice that glaring fact. The vast majority of those who attend RC schools will be Celtic fans, people you see as scum and scummy arses, pretty simple really, that's your view. You're not exactly attempting a rational debate when you view a huge section of the pupils/former pupils at those schools as scum. When you add it to your own self-developed chip about not getting into that school it's not exactly going to make for anything close to rational sensible debate.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> That's right. My minds at rest now.



All of them I hope.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just a stab in the dark here but it might have something to do with being so close to Ireland all the baggage that brings and a cancerous football club who were formed to keep Catholics away from church of Scotland soup kitchens.



So the range of explanations you're prepared to consider are: Catholic schools, location to catholic Ireland and Celtic FC.

Have you considered the possibility that some non-Catholics may have been involved?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> So singing in praise of republican gangs who murdered British and mostly Protestant men woman and children makes them not scum but...



Are the Scotland fans who sing about murdering Englishmen (Flower of Scotland) scum? How about the people the sing in praise of the genocidal and slavery promoting British empire (Rule Britania)?

It's easy to get on your high horse and look down on other people because they don't subscribe to your opinions. It's even easier when you have a crude, simplistic and ignorant understanding of history with only good guys (us) and bad guys (them).

But then it's not like you're trying to actually understand the subjects you endlessly spout pish on.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> So the range of explanations you're prepared to consider are: Catholic schools, location to catholic Ireland and Celtic FC.
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that some non-Catholics may have been involved?



Oh oh  Ireland now becomes catholic Ireland. Can't help it can you.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Are the Scotland fans who sing about murdering Englishmen (Flower of Scotland) scum? How about the people the sing in praise of the genocidal and slavery promoting British empire (Rule Britania)?
> 
> It's easy to get on your high horse and look down on other people because they don't subscribe to your opinions. It's even easier when you have a crude, simplistic and ignorant understanding of history with only good guys (us) and bad guys (them).
> 
> But then it's not like you're trying to actually understand the subjects you endlessly spout pish on.



As neither songs want me dead then no.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> So the range of explanations you're prepared to consider are: Catholic schools, location to catholic Ireland and Celtic FC.
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that some non-Catholics may have been involved?



Like wolfetone?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Oh oh Ireland now becomes catholic Ireland. Can't help it can you.



Avoiding addressing the point. You really can't help that can you?

You're a fucking joke. You tried to make catholic schools the sticking point of the sectarian debate. 3 celtic fans say they would have them scrapped. You on the other hand can't even bring yourself to say that sectarianism isn't entirely caused by catholics.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As neither songs want me dead then no.



If you honestly believe that people who sing republican songs want you dead then you're even stupider than I thought you were.

Also, you're basically admitting that your definition of who is "scum" has nothing to to with universally applicable ethics and is only about which side of the divide you are on. If you were a smarter man you would understand what a ridiculous notion that is.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Avoiding addressing the point. You really can't help that can you?
> 
> You're a fucking joke. You tried to make catholic schools the sticking point of the sectarian debate. 3 celtic fans say they would have them scrapped. You on the other hand can't even bring yourself to say that sectarianism isn't entirely caused by catholics.



I made the point whenever sectarianism is brought up catholic schools are the white elephant in the room.It isn't entirely caused by catholics but if debated might be a big part. Why did you put catholic ireland seems you are avoiding my question.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 16, 2011)

Any chance of finding out how Cetic are actually doing in amongst all this Anchorage fuelled bullshit? Why has this wanker not be thrown the fuck out..??!!!


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It isn't entirely caused by catholics but if debated might be a big part. .



Given sectarianism pre-existed RC shcools by hundreds of years there is no evidence whatsoever that RC schools are responsible for sectarianism in Scotland.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Given sectarianism pre-existed RC shcools by hundreds of years there is no evidence whatsoever that RC schools are responsible for sectarianism in Scotland.



No evidence that they don't add to it.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Frankie Jack said:


> Any chance of finding out how Cetic are actually doing in amongst all this Anchorage fuelled bullshit? Why has this wanker not be thrown the fuck out..??!!!



You are already on the internet find out.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

> I made the point whenever sectarianism is brought up catholic schools are the white elephant in the room.It isn't entirely caused by catholics but if debated might be a big part. Why did you put catholic ireland seems you are avoiding my question.



It's never been an elephant in the room and it's _always _brought up. It was brought up at the recent parliamentary sessions. It's never moved beyond that because the people that put the entire blame on catholic schools have never presented a convincing enough argument as to inspire action. Scrapping catholic schools would be very controversial and to do it you would need to muster a lot of political will. That's why there is no movement, not because it's some kind of taboo.

I added "catholic" Ireland for dramatic effect. It better illustrated the narrow range of explanations that were acceptable to you. So what? Do you want to explain exactly how proximity to Ireland has contributed to a sectarian problem in Scotland but not in Liverpool, Manchester or London?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> No evidence that they don't add to it.



You've got that the wrong way round, as well you know.  You need to establish that they do contribute to sectarianism.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You've got that the wrong way round, as well you know. You need to establish that they do contribute to sectarianism.





inflatable jesus said:


> It's never been an elephant in the room and it's _always _brought up. It was brought up at the recent parliamentary sessions. It's never moved beyond that because the people that put the entire blame on catholic schools have never presented a convincing enough argument as to inspire action. Scrapping catholic schools would be very controversial and to do it you would need to muster a lot of political will. That's why there is no movement, not because it's some kind of taboo.
> 
> I added "catholic" Ireland for dramatic effect. It better illustrated the narrow range of explanations that were acceptable to you. So what? Do you want to explain exactly how proximity to Ireland has contributed to a sectarian problem in Scotland but not in Liverpool, Manchester or London?



They don't have a club who panders to the republican element in the irish and scottish society.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> They don't have a club who panders to the republican element in the irish and scottish society.



Nor they they have a club that panders to the loyalist/unionist element in Irish/Scottish society.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You've got that the wrong way round, as well you know. You need to establish that they do contribute to sectarianism.



I would like to see figures either way but i won't hold my breath.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I would like to see figures either way but i won't hold my breath.



Hold it as long as you like.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I would like to see figures either way but i won't hold my breath.



How would you 'measure' it and on what indices would you base the figures.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nor they they have a club that panders to the loyalist/unionist element in Irish/Scottish society.



How do they? By ...


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> How would you 'measure' it and on what indices would you base the figures.



It's for better minds than me.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You are already on the internet find out.





anchorage said:


> I would like to see figures either way but i won't hold my breath.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> *It's for better minds* than me.



As are most things


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> How do they? By ...



Thanks for that hearty belly laugh.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Given sectarianism pre-existed RC shcools by hundreds of years there is no evidence whatsoever that RC schools are responsible for sectarianism in Scotland.


They certainly don't help. Are you supportive of Roman Catholic schools?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> They certainly don't help. Are you supportive of Roman Catholic schools?



And? Where did I say they did? So, you're asking a totally differnt question.

Read the fucking thread....


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Bishop Devine said Catholic education is divisive

Catholic education is "divisive" and contributes to the problem of "sectarianism", according to a Scottish bishop.
But Joseph Devine, Bishop of Motherwell, told the Sunday Herald newspaper it was sometimes "a price worth paying".


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> And? Where did I say they did? So, you're asking a totally differnt question.
> 
> Read the fucking thread....


I did.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Bishop Devine said Catholic education is divisive
> 
> Catholic education is "divisive" and contributes to the problem of "sectarianism", according to a Scottish bishop.
> But Joseph Devine, Bishop of Motherwell, told the Sunday Herald newspaper it was sometimes "a price worth paying".



The same Bishop Devine you slated on here for ramping up claims about attacks on Catholics. Now, that is what is known as an opinion, not what is known as evidence. it is anecdotal, it is not evidence.

Must do better, can you?

As it goes, as has been said on here ad nauseum, I am in favour of ending all religious state subsidised education/schools, Protestant, Catholic, Jewish, Muslim, Hindu, Sikh, whatever...


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I did.



Well you would know the answer which I stated clearly wouldn't you?!


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Given sectarianism pre-existed RC shcools by hundreds of years there is no evidence whatsoever that RC schools are responsible for sectarianism in Scotland.


This makes me think you don't think scottish RC schools help breed sectarianism. From someone who is a product of one, I don't need surveys and statistics to know that they help segregate communities.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> They don't have a club who panders to the republican element in the irish and scottish society.



So do you want to explain how the club itself pandered to the republican element? Which members of the board were stoking up republicanism? I presume there must have been speeches, large financial contributions and so forth?

Because if not, it's difficult to see how Celtic FC is the X-factor that led to a significant sectarian problem in Scotland but not elsewhere.

Or is it that Celtic FC became a focus for republicanism because of a wider range of other factors?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> This makes me think you don't think scottish RC schools help breed sectarianism. From someone who is a product of one, I don't need surveys and statistics to know that they help segregate communities.



Did you learn to read at school? Have a look again, I made my opi nion perfectly clear.

Actually you do need statistics and evidence to prove a point, otherwise it is nothing more than anecdotal.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Actually you do need statistics and evidence to prove a point, otherwise it is nothing more than anecdotal.



What if the statistics don't exist. What if an academic has not done the research. Fuck academia.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> So do you want to explain how the club itself pandered to the republican element? Which members of the board were stoking up republicanism? I presume there must have been speeches, large financial contributions and so forth?
> 
> Because if not, it's difficult to see how Celtic FC is the X-factor that led to a significant sectarian problem in Scotland but not elsewhere.
> 
> Or is it that Celtic FC became a focus for republicanism because of a wider range of other factors?



Sectarianism pre-existed Celtic FC too, and yet Celtic FC is somehow to blame for a social/cultural/political phenomena that pre-dates it.... Pretty impressive that....


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> What if the statistics don't exist. What if an academic has not done the research. Fuck academia.



Well, if the statistics don't exist you can't without equivaction that it is true. Anecdotal ewvidence whilst important to those it directgly affects is not a universal. RC education exists in England & Wales and yet we don't have the same problems down there...


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Well, if the statistics don't exist you can't without equivaction that it is true. Anecdotal ewvidence whilst important to those it directgly affects is not a universal. RC education exists in England & Wales and yet we don't have the same problems down there...



England and Wales is not the west of scotland. Not the same history and baggage.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> This makes me think you don't think scottish RC schools help breed sectarianism. From someone who is a product of one, I don't need surveys and statistics to know that they help segregate communities.



But as somebody that has seen them work in other countries I can tell you that they don't necessarily do that. They probably contribute to the problem in Scotland because Scotland is more divided along sectarian lines that most other places.

However, as Anchorage's favorite academic Steve Bruce has pointed out, they haven't stopped interfaith marriages from being on par with other countries so you have to wonder just how extensive their contribution is.

Also, TM Devine was of the opinion that in the early 20th century they were probably the most important factor in pulling Irish-Catholics out of poverty.

Like I said, I'd scrap them but just because religion should have no place in education and not because I think that it would make a big dent in the sectarian problem.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> They probably contribute to the problem in Scotland because Scotland is more divided along sectarian lines that most other places.



Exactly


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> England and Wales is not the west of scotland. Not the same history and baggage.



So, we can say then that RC schools are not the cause or the problem because in other places RC schools exist entirely amicably and without the attended putrid bile so evident in Scotland/West Central Scotland.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Like I said, I'd scrap them but just because religion should have no place in education and not because I think that it would make a big dent in the sectarian problem.



Surely you would scrap them if they helped 'community cohesion'.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> But as somebody that has seen them work in other countries I can tell you that they don't necessarily do that. They probably contribute to the problem in Scotland because Scotland is more divided along sectarian lines that most other places.
> 
> However, as Anchorage's favorite academic Steve Bruce has pointed out, they haven't stopped interfaith marriages from being on par with other countries so you have to wonder just how extensive their contribution is.
> 
> ...



I'd agree but, it should have a place ie as the subject of academic/scholarly enquiry and debate. But NOT as a proselytised set of morals to live by which is state funded and state subsidised.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So, we can say then that RC schools are not the cause or the problem because in other places RC schools exist entirely amicably and without the attended putrid bile so evident in Scotland/West Central Scotland.


They are not the cause of the problem no. But they are certainly another barrier to getting rid of sectarianism -in my eyes(with no statistics or research to back up what I am saying).


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'd agree but, it should have a place ie as the subject of academic/scholarly enquiry and debate. But NOT as a proselytised set of morals to live by which is state funded and state subsidised.


Not to mention being full of paedos (across the UK).


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't mean to repeat myself and I talked at length about this on last year's thread but the difference between Scotland and other places Irish immigrants settled is that in Scotland they were mostly from the North and contained a substantially larger protestant Irish population that brought the traditions of Orangism with them. That's the X-factor.

Don't get me wrong. Geography, segregated schools and Celtic's conspicuous Irishness probably all played a part and still do. But that's the real difference.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> So do you want to explain how the club itself pandered to the republican element? Which members of the board were stoking up republicanism? I presume there must have been speeches, large financial contributions and so forth?
> 
> Because if not, it's difficult to see how Celtic FC is the X-factor that led to a significant sectarian problem in Scotland but not elsewhere.
> 
> Or is it that Celtic FC became a focus for republicanism because of a wider range of other factors?



Formed as a sectarian club.
Galloway in his book says Reid taught him the republican songbook.



14 February, 1888

“A club composed exclusively of Irishmen, and Scotchmen of Irish parentage, has been started in the East End somewhat similar to the Hibernians in Edinburgh. The name of the new club is to be “The Glasgow Celtic Athletics.” A ground has already been secured in Dalmarnock Road, and it is to be called Dalmarnock Park. They have taken it on lease for five years at a rent of £30 a year. It is a splendid field, with plenty of scope, and includes a couple of pitches, one being for practice. There are to be two stands – now in course of erection. The club intend to draft the best players from the surrounding clubs. Of course the players must be Irish or of Irish extraction. They mean to have an eleven second to none. An effort will be made to open the ground at the end of the present month, and if a fixture can possibly be arranged between a Glasgow club and Hibernians, these clubs will be the first to compete on the ground. As the club has influential supporters and no lack of means, the necessary guarantee will be forthcoming. Failing a fixture with either of the above clubs, some other notable teams will be invited for the preliminary match. A cinder track, 12 feet broad, runs round the field. The committee have held several meetings to discuss affairs in a hall in East Nile Street.”
All inclusive my arse.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Not to mention being full of paedos (across the UK).



Full?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Surely you would scrap them if they helped 'community cohesion'.



Only because I can't think of a good reason to keep them. Not because I think it will work wonders for community cohesion.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Full?


Aye.
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ses-for-terrible-legacy-of-abuse-at-school.do

everywhere you go.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Only because I can't think of a good reason to keep them. Not because I think *it will work wonders* for community cohesion.



It will certainly improve things where I was brought up.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Aye.
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ses-for-terrible-legacy-of-abuse-at-school.do
> 
> everywhere you go.



That's not full. Not every RC priest or lay member is a noncve. 1 is too many but ffs there's tens of millions of ordinary RC's who are decent people without a blemish as far as these cunts are concerned.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> That's not full. Not every RC priest or lay member is a noncve. 1 is too many but ffs there's tens of millions of ordinary RC's who are decent people without a blemish as far as these cunts are concerned.


I am talking about the catholic church not normal RC's(my family are all RC's). I will never let my children go near a priest. Scum in my eyes.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I am talking about the catholic church not normal RC's(my family are all RC's). I will never let my children go near a priest. Scum in my eyes.



I wouldn't send any child of mine to an RC school, not because I think every priest is a fiddler but because i'm opposed to state subsidised religion.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> All inclusive my arse.


 I asked you how the board contributed to *republicanism.* Do you need me to explain what that is to you?

Or are you changing your tune and admitting that Celtic FC has not "pandered to the republican element".

Because if you're now saying that Celtic FC contributed to the sectarian problem by being formed as an explicitly Irish-catholic club for a short term before common sense set in then I would agree. Yes that's a big part of it's contribution. But it has nothing to do with pandering to republicanism.

Of course you would then have to acknowledge Rangers more long-running and substantial sectarianism and that's generally your cue to act like a climate-change denier.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I wouldn't send any child of mine to an RC school, not because I think every priest is a fiddler but because i'm opposed to state subsidised religion.


Me too. Obviously not every priest is a fiddler but not being allowed to have a shag makes me think about their mental state and the type of people who become them.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I am talking about the catholic church not normal RC's(my family are all RC's). I will never let my children go near a priest. Scum in my eyes.



That's just silly.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Me too. Obviously not every priest is a fiddler but not being allowed to have a shag makes me think about their mental state and the type of people who become them.



I think they should be allowed to marry too. I knew 4 priests in my life,  all of them absolutely brilliant people, genuinely decent admirable blokes. I just think they have missed out onj something that, imho, would have given them a better view of our lives. I have this 'argument' with my mum-a practising Chapel attending RV-and she agrees these days. But then again she's divorced, has no problem with contraception, doesn't like abortion but thinks it should be legal and thinks gay people should be able to marry.... Bloody opinionated Catholics.

Btw, any chance we can get back to football.??


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I asked you how the board contributed to *republicanism.* Do you need me to explain what that is to you?
> 
> Or are you changing your tune and admitting that Celtic FC has not "pandered to the republican element".
> 
> ...



By allowing republican bands to make a video at the ground.
By providing players for functions where republican bands are known to be playing.
The gangrene brigade are always being allowed to have republican displays.

As for Rangers Four young boys started our club. Your club was started by a priest. And we are sectarian. You should be a comedy writer.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Btw, any chance we can get back to football.??



Aye anchorage must be like this atm -


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> That's just silly.


Oh yeah silly to think brain washing reactionaries are not the type of people I want round my kids.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Aye anchorage must be like this atm -



I don't do red leather.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I don't do red leather.


you black up though


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As for Rangers Four young boys started our club. Your club was started by a priest. And we are sectarian.



Non-sequitor ahoy, something being started by a priest does not make it de facto sectarian. In the same way something started by 4 non priests doesn't make it de facto not sectarian.



> You should be a comedy writer.



You've got that covered.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> By allowing republican bands to make a video at the ground.
> By providing players for functions where republican bands are known to be playing.
> The gangrene brigade are always being allowed to have republican displays.
> 
> As for Rangers Four young boys started our club. Your club was started by a priest. And we are sectarian. You should be a comedy writer.



Well that is a satisfying explanation for why sectarianism flourished in Scotland but not elsewhere. Republican bands. How devious!

Also there was me thinking that sectarianism predated the green brigade. Don't I look foolish now?

If you seriously think that Rangers don't have a long and murky sectarian history then you should be working at Kim Jong Il's propaganda department as clearly you can believe just about any ridiculous thing that you set your mind to.

Anyway, it's been a blast but I have things to do.

Good luck trying to talk about football guys!


----------



## starfish (Nov 16, 2011)

Anchorage seems to know more about Celtics history than the history of the club he supports. Again im sure he's a closet Tim. Maybe he should look up some comments & actions made by people like John Ure Primrose & Matt Taylor if he still believes that Rangers didnt have a sectarian problem or didnt contribute to the problem.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

starfish said:


> Anchorage seems to know more about Celtics history than the history of the club he supports. Again im sure he's a closet Tim. Maybe he should look up some comments & actions made by people like John Ure Primrose & Matt Taylor if he still believes that Rangers didnt have a sectarian problem or didnt contribute to the problem.



For a start we were not formed as a sectarian club. That shame fc were says it all in my humble opinion.


----------



## starfish (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> For a start we were not formed as a sectarian club. That shame fc were says it all in my humble opinion.



No but you became one.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> For a start we were not formed as a sectarian club. That shame fc were says it all in my humble opinion.


Why does the phrase 'just as bad as each other' come to mind.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Why does the phrase 'just as bad as each other' come to mind.


The reply of the defeated.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

starfish said:


> No but you became one.



Did we. Maybe the all inclusive shame fc and it's fans like to promote that view point.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

*Celtic fan beats lamb to death after defeat*


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/3722497.stm.


----------



## starfish (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Did we. Maybe the all inclusive shame fc and it's fans like to promote that view point.



Yes, yes you did. If only you knew your history.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

starfish said:


> Yes, yes you did. If only you knew your history.



For most of our history shame fc have been the 4th or 5th best team in Scotland. Why would we sign players from a team who are that shite. If shame fc picked the best catholic players then they would not have been good enough for Rangers. I think that answers( the sectarian ,in your mind ) signing policy.


----------



## starfish (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> For most of our history shame fc have been the 4th or 5th best team in Scotland. Why would we sign players from a team who are that shite. If shame fc picked the best catholic players then they would not have been good enough for Rangers. I think that answers( the sectarian ,in your mind ) signing policy.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> For most of our history shame fc have been the 4th or 5th best team in Scotland. Why would we sign players from a team who are that shite. If shame fc picked the best catholic players then they would not have been good enough for Rangers. I think that answers( the sectarian ,in your mind ) signing policy.



Truly a comedy and fictional writing genius. I salute you, raises glass.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Truly a comedy and fictional writing genius. I salute you, raises glass.


I know how you like facts. Look it up.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 16, 2011)

Urban 75. Name yourself girls.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The reply of the defeated.


The reply of a realist and a non deluded person.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> *Celtic fan beats lamb to death after defeat*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/3722497.stm.



yes this was terrible and this young man was obviously very emotionally disturbed when he committed this act.... in 2004.

But it could have been worse, couldn't it? It could have been a person he battered... in 2004

How many Celtic fans (as in human beings, rather than lambs) have been murdered in the interim?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

The question is not whether Celtic have any lunatic or bigoted fans - of course they do, as do all teams. The question is one of response and the prevailing attitude and atmosphere.

For example... when Rangers signed Mark Walters it was a blessing. The response of some Celtic fans was disturbing and embarrassing. But I was glad that their racism was so public and so vocal, because it also allowed many others the opportunity to stand up and be counted - which they did in huge numbers.

I would have no hesitation, as would most Celtic fans, in pulling someone over bullying or racism - and have done so at Parkhead, in england and in europe. I did so in full confidence that the backing of other Celts in this situation was a given.

Speaking to Rangers season-ticket holders who are friends of mine informs me that they would have no such confidence. That is a substantive difference.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Speaking to Rangers season-ticket holders who are friends of mine informs me that they would have no such confidence. That is a substantive difference.[/quote]

Says liam." Aye ma mates ur Ranjurs fans and they say its much worser at hun fc."


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

No, I said it was substantively _different_. The judgement was implied by you, not me.

I said I, and others, felt safe challenging racism amongst Celts. Their experience, amongst rangers fans, was different... in that people wweere more likely to ignore it for fear of their personal safety.

Glasgow Anti-Fascist Action included serving members of the Parachute members who were rangers fans and also a former Band-sergeant from an Orange flute band... who put their personal safety on the line big time... they helped me form my opinions on this matter by freely relating their own experiences.

I was part of anti-racism/anti-fascism campaigns amongst Celtic fans. Can you point to similar successful campaigns at Ibrox?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

LiamO said:


> No, I said it was substantively _different_. The judgement was implied by you, not me.
> 
> I said I, and others, felt safe challenging racism amongst Celts. Their experience, amongst rangers fans, was different... in that people wweere more likely to ignore it for fear of their personal safety.
> 
> ...



As we have no problem with anti-racism/anti-fascism i think it points more for the need at shame fc than at Rangers.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

well done. this is _precisely_ the type of silly young boy I, and many other Celts, would have absolutely no issue challenging about his behaviour. In fact it could well be that the guy whose head is behind the plod's hat is doing, or about to do, exactly that. Like I said, it is a question of response and prevailing attitude.

You have produced a photo - and I would be very interested in seeing a larger version - of a crowd of Celts abusing one of the most hated individuals in british football, who has IIRC form for _spitting_ on a little child celtic fan. One of the crowd is clearly racially abusing him. The others are not.

thank you for reinforcing my point.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

It would be interesting to see the larger crowd picture. No matter how hated he is, is it ok to do that? The "little child shame fc fan"
Dominic Schiavone was gobbed on by the Senagalese striker during a UEFA Cup match against Liverpool at Parkhead in 2003.
And Dominic, 26, of Glenrothes, Fife, blasted the player —


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It would be interesting to see the larger crowd picture. No matter how hated he is, is it ok to do that? The "little child shame fc fan"
> Dominic Schiavone was gobbed on by the Senagalese striker during a UEFA Cup match against Liverpool at Parkhead in 2003.
> And Dominic, 26, of Glenrothes, Fife, blasted the player —



do you / can you actually read anything anyone posts?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

LiamO said:


> do you / can you actually read anything anyone posts?


Yes i do Liam. You claimed it was a little child.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yes i do Liam. You claimed it was a little child.



I did indeed - but I also prefaced my comment with IIRC and am quite prepared to admit I may be mistaken, but I do recall a child being involved. Perhaps somebody else can shed some light on this.

BUT... you also asked 'is it ok to do that?' ...which was a _spectacularly_ stupid question, even by your standards, given the posts above.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

LiamO said:


> I did indeed - and am quite prepared to admit I may be mistaken, but I do recall a child being involved. Perhaps somebody else can shed some light on this.
> 
> BUT... you also asked 'is it ok to do that?' ...which was a _spectacularly_ stupid question, even by your standards, given the posts above.



He also spat on a child at Middlesbrough.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> He also spat on a child at Middlesbrough.



I edited (adding the comment about IIRC) while you were typing.

So if I had written 'on a Celtic fan AND ALSO on a child' you would have answered my substantive point then?


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> *For most of our history shame fc have been the 4th or 5th best team in Scotland.* Why would we sign players from a team who are that shite. If shame fc picked the best catholic players then they would not have been good enough for Rangers. I think that answers( the sectarian ,in your mind ) signing policy.





Christ, I'm blaming this car crash of a thread on International breaks. Ban them now.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Christ, I'm blaming this car crash of a thread on International breaks. Ban them now.


I actually wonder why other posters get exasperated the way you are, it is not as if anyone is forcing you to read this thread.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was more exasperated by Anchorage's claim in bold.

*edited - You're right. How daft of me to check out the thread of the team I follow.*


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 17, 2011)

> Rangers have condemned the "moronic behaviour" of supporters alleged to have racially abused Maurice Edu after last night's Champions Leaguethrashing by Unirea Urziceni.
> The United States midfielder Edu, 23, played no part in the 4-1 Group G defeat but watched the match at Ibrox and says he was targeted by his own club's supporters as he left the stadium.
> Edu wrote via Twitter: "Not sure what hurt more: result last nite or being racially abused by couple of r own fans as I'm getting in my car."
> A statement released by Rangers said: "Rangers Football Club condemns out of hand this moronic behaviour. The action of this individual is disgusting and completely unacceptable.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/oct/21/maurice-edu-rangers-racist-abuse

Just saying...


----------



## Deareg (Nov 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> I was more exasperated by Anchorage's claim in bold.
> 
> *edited - You're right. How daft of me to check out the thread of the team I follow.*


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Also says he is racialy abused on twitter by shame fc fans.
Just saying like.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you forget what the point you were attempting to make was?

Or do you just think that any argument can be answered simply by saying something negative about celtic?

Also I presume you have a link to a credible news source for that? It's something I hadn't heard.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It would be interesting to see the larger crowd picture. No matter how hated he is, is it ok to do that? The "little child shame fc fan"
> Dominic Schiavone was gobbed on by the Senagalese striker during a UEFA Cup match against Liverpool at Parkhead in 2003.
> And Dominic, 26, of Glenrothes, Fife, blasted the player —


When Schiavone was interviewed in 2011, ie when Diouf signed for Rangers, he was 26. When the incident occurred in 2003 he was 18. However, as Liam pointed out, Schiavone also went on to say, and I suggest you read this little bit, " I was the first fan he spat at but I wasn't the last. *I remember he spat at another young boy in the face* and at a player. It's got no place in the game. He shouldn't be doing that sort of thing." 



anchorage said:


> Yes i do Liam. You claimed it was a little child.



LiamO did, he was correct..... Simple really...


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Rangers condemn 'moronic' fans after Maurice Edu racially abused | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> When Schiavone was interviewed in 2011, ie when Diouf signed for Rangers, he was 26. When the incident occurred in 2003 he was 18. However, as Liam pointed out, Schiavone also went on to say, and I suggest you read this little bit, " I was the first fan he spat at but I wasn't the last. *I remember he spat at another young boy in the face* and at a player. It's got no place in the game. He shouldn't be doing that sort of thing."
> 
> LiamO did, he was correct..... Simple really...



It also said the young child was 16.
BBC SPORT | Football | Other European | Diouf fined over spit row


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Why lie. It's beyond anyone(myself included) trying to defend his actions but don't make out it's little children when it's young adults. He was a Rangers player and had my backing but these things never happened while he wore Rangers colours. I see the old lie about how TGFITW tried to help him back up from where he was.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Why lie. It's beyond anyone(myself included) trying to defend his actions but don't make out it's little children when it's young adults. He was a Rangers player and had my backing but these things never happened while he wore Rangers colours. I see the old lie about how TGFITW tried to help him back up from where he was.



Who is lying you idiot, read what Schiavone said "*I remember he spat at another young boy in the face*" a young boy is a child. You used the age of a man in 2011 about an incident that happened over 8 years earlier to evade what happened. He spat at a young boy ion the face. A 16 year old is a child,he was at school.



anchorage said:


> It also said the young child was 16.
> BBC SPORT | Football | Other European | Diouf fined over spit row



Schiavone, the wirness you used to try and claim he was 26 said a young boy, he has more credibility than you, after all you tried to use his quote to make out he was 26.... You're a pathetic individual. Caught out making a twat of yourself.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> When Schiavone was interviewed in 2011, ie when Diouf signed for Rangers, he was 26. When the incident occurred in 2003 he was 18. However, as Liam pointed out, Schiavone also went on to say, and I suggest you read this little bit, " I was the first fan he spat at but I wasn't the last. *I remember he spat at another young boy in the face* and at a player. It's got no place in the game. He shouldn't be doing that sort of thing."
> 
> LiamO did, he was correct..... Simple really...



Thanks for the research Fed. Caught bang to rights.

Wankridge, you have excelled yourself. Well done. One for the chaps down the Lodge, eh? You bare-faced lying cunt


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2011)

.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Thanks for the research Fed. Caught bang to rights.
> 
> Wankridge, you have excelled yourself. Well done. One for the chaps down the Lodge, eh? You bare-faced lying cunt


At another young boy reads to me as an 18 year old saying the other person was the same age as him.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Who is lying you idiot, read what Schiavone said "*I remember he spat at another young boy in the face*" a young boy is a child. You used the age of a man in 2011 about an incident that happened over 8 years earlier to evade what happened. He spat at a young boy ion the face. A 16 year old is a child,he was at school.
> 
> 
> Oh the fedster! The bottom of the article quite clearly says One young lad about 16 got the brunt of it in his face. I use the age of the man to prove he was 18 at the time not a child as was claimed. Seems that when you want proof it then becomes problematic to you that it won't bend the way you want it to be.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> more pish as usual.....


You tried to use 26 as the age of the fella Diouf spast at, you got caught and now you're trying to say it showed he was 18. The fact you didn't say when the article was written and just used the quote re his age tells a pretty clear story. Then you pointed to the boy being 16, now you're trying to evade your previous claim to widen the age gap. This is hilarious.... You should be nominated for a BAFTA comedy award.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Do I really have to step by step tell you how to count backwards. It quite clearly says 2003 then has doms age as 26. I can't work out if you are thick or stupid. Guess I will go with both.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Thanks for the research Fed. Caught bang to rights.
> 
> Wankridge, you have excelled yourself. Well done. One for the chaps down the Lodge, eh? You bare-faced lying cunt



Now Liam. As you are on the Internet it took me 2 minutes to find the Diouff article. As you never bothered looking for it( iirc) though i think you did,I think I'm correct in the assumption you are aware of what happened and are a bare-faced lying cunt. Pity I have to use those words but they seem to be your preferred abusive term.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Now Liam. As you are on the Internet it took me 2 minutes to find the Diouff article. As you never bothered looking for it( iirc) though i think you did,I think I'm correct in the assumption you are aware of what happened and are a bare-faced lying cunt. Pity I have to use those words but they seem to be your preferred abusive term.



Yes and doesn't say when the interview took place, you tried to be clever, well beyond you so give it up. You then moved on to try and claim he wasn't a child/kid/young boy when even you linked to another boy being 16. Stop wriggling you pathetic individual.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yes and doesn't say when the interview took place, you tried to be clever, well beyond you so give it up. You then moved on to try and claim he wasn't a child/kid/young boy when even you linked to another boy being 16. Stop wriggling you pathetic individual.



2003 and 26 either one should have told you he was not a child on both dates. Stop digging you are already way below idiot level.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> 2003 and 26 either one should have told you he was not a child on both dates. Stop digging you are already way below idiot level.



No-one was referring to him though, hence your goalpost shift onto the 16 year old.

Idiot level, still well behind you in those stakes.... That comedy writing nomination in yet?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

Stgrathclyde's 'finest' Assistant Chief Constable Campbell Corrigan, the man pushing the clampdown on fans and demanding a meet with fans, obviously someone else wrote the e-mail. Didn't there used to be an aptitude test to get into the police?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No-one was referring to him though, hence your goalpost shift onto the 16 year old.
> 
> Idiot level, still well behind you in those stakes.... That comedy writing nomination in yet?



Of course not. Someone got spat on ,person spat on gives interview with date and age. Fedayn can't work out what he is meant to be upset about. Lies in the hope no one notices he is an idiot.
Think that sums it up.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Of course not. Someone got spat on ,person spat on gives interview with date and age. Fedayn can't work out what he is meant to be upset about. Lies in the hope no one notices he is an idiot.
> Think that sums it up.



You tried to prove no child got spat on, we've established that a 16 yr old child was spat on. Take your time......
Nope, i've not lied. I've pointed out what the artcile said in full. You didn't. Sums it up properly.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

_spitting_ on a little child celtic fan is the bit i replied to. 
16 years a little child?
18 years a little child?
Fed wrong? YES.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> _spitting_ on a little child celtic fan is the bit i replied to.
> 16 years a little child?
> 18 years a little child?
> Fed wrong? YES.



18 year old, I never said he was a child as yoiu well kniw. The 16 years old yes, that is a child.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> 18 year old, I never said he was a child as yoiu well kniw. The 16 years old yes, that is a child.



Is he a little child? It seems this little child was not invited to the Liverpool match which the 18 year old was. Surely not another lie from shame fc and it's fans.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Is he a little child? It seems this little child was not invited to the Liverpool match which the 18 year old was. Surely not another lie from shame fc and it's fans.



There was a 16 year old child also spat on at the same game. Indeed, it's in the BBC link you posted.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> There was a 16 year old child also spat on at the same game. Indeed, it's in the BBC link you posted.



But was it a little child?

I see that shame fc went to the local children's hospital to give out Christmas presents. " it's nice to put a smile on the faces of those who are worse off than us and face a long uphill struggle" said James aged 6.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> But was it a little child?
> 
> I see they shame fc went to the local children's hospital to give out Christmas presents. " it's nice to put a smile on the faces of those who are worse off than us and face a long uphill struggle" said James aged 6.



It was a child. Not an adult, not an 18 year old.  Simple really....


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I see they shame fc went to the local children's hospital to give out Christmas presents. " it's nice to put a smile on the faces of those who are worse off than us and face a long uphill struggle" said James aged 6.



And?


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Christ, I'm blaming this car crash of a thread on International breaks. Ban them now.



I was thinking that last night  I was also thinking why we bother trying to talk to TUB. He clearly has an agenda, is paranoid & is a complete obsessive.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 17, 2011)

starfish said:


> I was thinking that last night  I was also thinking why we bother trying to talk to TUB. He clearly has an agenda, is paranoid & is a complete obsessive.



I always hate International breaks. I've been reduced to downloading old Man Utd documentaries  off the  internet to get a football fix.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

starfish said:


> I was thinking that last night  I was also thinking why we bother trying to talk to TUB. He clearly has an agenda, is paranoid & is a complete obsessive.



I knew it ! you all have a secret code and talk behind my back. That's not fair. Please be nice.


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I knew it ! you all have a secret code and talk behind my back. That's not fair. Please be nice.



Why, youre not.
Anyway i think thats the first time ive referred to you as TUB.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

starfish said:


> Why, youre not.
> Anyway i think thats the first time ive referred to you as TUB.



It may be the first time out in the open. I bet there is a Facebook page which you all go on.


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It may be the first time out in the open. I bet there is a Facebook page which you all go on.



Yeah well thats true. We also meet up every 5th wednesday of the month & talk about you because none of us have anything better to do with our lives.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

starfish said:


> Yeah well thats true. We also meet up every 5th wednesday of the month & talk about you because none of us have anything better to do with our lives.



I can imagine that being the case. Must be better all sitting together sharing your beliefs about the establishment being against you with like minded brainless wonders.


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I can imagine that being the case. Must be better all sitting together sharing your beliefs about the establishment being against you with like minded brainless wonders.



Oh, you thought i was being serious.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

starfish said:


> Oh, you thought i was being serious.



Boy, I must look silly now.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 18, 2011)

Sin é

I'm off for a wee holiday soon but I think it is time we reclaimed the thread from TUB (or TURD - The Urban Reactionary Dickhead). From now on, for me anyway, it's a case of...

STOP FEEDING THE TROLL ... AND IT WILL GET BORED AND GO AWAY


----------



## elfman (Nov 18, 2011)

Now I remember why I stopped looking at this thread...


----------



## anchorage (Nov 18, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Sin é
> 
> I'm off for a wee holiday soon but I think it is time we reclaimed the thread from TUB (or TURD - The Urban Reactionary Dickhead). From now on, for me anyway, it's a case of...
> 
> STOP FEEDING THE TROLL ... AND IT WILL GET BORED AND GO AWAY



A wee holiday or a spell in jail?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 18, 2011)

LiamO said:


> STOP FEEDING THE TROLL ... AND IT WILL GET BORED AND GO AWAY



The unfortunate thing is he won't. I'm still not sure what it is he gets out of being here and posting his snide and ill-thought out drivel but it's been years now and I think we're stuck with him.

I suspect he might be happier trading conspiracy theories with some fellow orcs, or even arguing with some Tims that are as myopic and one-sided as he his. But no, for some reason annoying the 5 or 6 celtic fans on here that are much smarter than him while never learning anything and never coming remotely close to convincing anyone that he's right about anything. That's his thing.

I doubt I'll ever understand it.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 18, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> The unfortunate thing is he won't. I'm still not sure what it is he gets out of being here and posting his snide and ill-thought out drivel but it's been years now and I think we're stuck with him.
> 
> I suspect he might be happier trading conspiracy theories with some fellow orcs, or even arguing with some Tims that are as myopic and one-sided as he his. But no, for some reason annoying the 5 or 6 celtic fans on here that are much smarter than him while never learning anything and never coming remotely close to convincing anyone that he's right about anything. That's his thing.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever understand it.



Why I come on here is to show your shame fc fans truths as the lies they are. If I can wind up self righteous people like you, all the better.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sure that's what you think you're doing.

However you lack the intelligence to understand that annoying us with your nonsense is not some kind of window whereby you can address every 'lie' you hear from every celtic fan in the world. You also clearly lack the intelligence to be even interested in objective truth never mind be some kind of noble deliverer of it.

You are successful in winding people up because you post the sort of inflammatory nonsense that has no place in a discussion board for sane people. Evidently looking like nothing but a deranged fool is a price you're willing to pay for these great 'wind-ups'. That's a fine contribution to make to these forums. Well done.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 18, 2011)

Address every lie you hear from every shame fc fan in the world? I only mentioned on here but now it's the whole world. Drama queen alert.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 18, 2011)

So from trying to decode that grammar disaster I gather you didn't understand the "window whereby you can address every 'lie' you hear from every celtic fan in the world" part.

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised you can't grasp it but let me see if I can break it down for you.

You routinely come out with pish like this:




> all sitting together sharing your beliefs about the establishment being against you





> I thought the whole of the world was against shame fc.
> 
> Tolerance of IRA chants , anti- British chants ,anti-Protestant chants have now provided the victim mentality which you lot think means you are being victimised.




This is despite there being almost no discussion from anyone on here about any of us thinking that there is some kind of conspiracy against our club. And often suggesting this at the same time you are promoting your frankly ridiculous idea that there is indeed some kind of terrible conspiracy against Rangers.

Now I presume that you're getting this idea of the anti-celtic conspiracy from somewhere. Maybe it's whatever phone ins you listen to, papers you read or maybe you hear it third hand from whatever Rangers forum you get your misinformation from.

But why the fuck would you ever think that the you can just pretend that's what _we_ think and argue with us about it here? You need to learn that we are not the appointed spokespeople for the Celtic ideological monolith and bringing that nonsense up here is just stupid.

There's also this pish:




> Your pathetic attempts to silence the Rangers supporters has now come back to bite your scummy arses.





> Coming back to bite you on the arse is it, well hell mend you. You thought it was everyone else who would get into trouble but the minute it turns on you the toys come out the pram




Where you seem to think you can address a non-existent conspiracy to get Rangers into trouble directly through us. I don't know who you think is involved in this terrible scheme, but I can't imagine why you would think that they post on the football forum on Urban75.

Now I understand that you're not a clever man and that it's not always easy for you to construct real arguments. But the pish you post on here could not be anything further from showing our "truths as the lies they are". To _actually_ show something * that you read on this forum * is not true you need to present convincing evidence of why that is the case. Rambling on about conspiracies and making snide remarks is not the same thing.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you honestly believe I think you have secret meetings about me? Really? As for getting the anti-shame fc conspiracy from somewhere it was your own chairman reid who said it.
As for the conspiracy against Rangers. It's a football fans forum. Rangers are a football club. If our tax problems can discussed then so can the fact our songs are attacked by every mhedia outlet whilst shame fc songs are not ( until recently).


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you honestly not understand what I was saying? Jesus fucking Christ. You're even denser than I thought.

I'll give you one last crack at it.

I was saying STOP ARGUING AGAINST OPINIONS THAT THE PEOPLE ON HERE DON'T ACTUALLY HAVE! IT'S POINTLESS AND STUPID!

John Reid doesn't post on here. Go write him a letter if you want to argue with him. Just stop coming to us with this pish.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 18, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Did you honestly not understand what I was saying? Jesus fucking Christ. You're even denser than I thought.
> 
> I'll give you one last crack at it.
> 
> ...



And who is this us?
You have the opinion that the republican cause is not backed by the shame fc board.I provided examples which you never bothered replying to 2 of them, and dismissed the one about the wolfetones making a video which includes the line up the ra in it. Seems when faced with FACTS you deny, deflect and dismiss.


----------



## cathal marcs (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone else thing Anchorage is David Leggat? They are both like the pised up alky uncle everyone tries to avoid at a wedding.

*SFA CHIEF REGAN AND THE GREEN BRIGADE* : David Leggat, Friday, 18 November 2011

IT is time to examine the relationship between the most powerful man in Scottish football, the chief executive of the Scottish Football Association, Stewart Regan and* the most dark dangerous and sinister force operating in Scottish football, Celtic’s Green Brigade.*

At first glance there may appear to be no such realationship. How could there be? After all, Regan is a highly paid chief executive and represents football’s legally constituted governing body.

While *the Green Brigade are brigands, with no regard for the legally constituted law of the land as enforced by the police.* That much is obvious by their two fingered response to Strathclyde assistant chief constable Campbell Corrigan’s polite request to Celtic chief executive Peter Lawwell to broker a meeting with *the extremist group.
*
The language of the Green Brigade’s statement, directed at this senior police officer, is more than merely inflammatory. *It is the language of the insurgent, peppered with the phrases of the terrorist.*

The Green Brigade’s language is also that of a group which has established such a firm grip within the corridors of power at Parkhead and enjoys such a close – cosy? - relationship with Celtic, that they feel secure in their powerful position. Immune, even to the challenge of Strathclyde police.

Therefore, the question which has to be asked is, how, in such a relatively short time, did the Green Brigade grow into the powerful group that they now are, *so powerful they feel they are above the law of the land which governs everyone else in Scotland?*

Step forward Celtic chief executive Peter Lawwell whose behaviour toward the Green Brigade can answer that. He did not create the Green Brigade, but he has allowed* the dangerous, dark and sinister monster the Green Brigade has become,* to be created.

There have been many times in the last few years when Lawwell could have made life hard for* these terrorist supporting extremists and zealots*, but there is no real evidence of him ever having done so.

No real evidence of any of the bans Lawwell promised after the Green Brigade’s Bloodstained Poppy banner shamed Scotland and caused outrage in England, doing untold and irreparable damage to Celtic’s reputation there.

And no evidence Lawwell did anything to disperse the Green Brigade last summer when Glasgow City Council raised health and safety concerns about the behaviour of supporters at Parkhead in the section handed over to the Green Brigade by Celtic for their exclusive use.

Whatever reason Lawwell has for his apparent Nelsonian eye as far as the way the Green Brigade behave, it is not a reason Lawwell has ever felt the need to make public.

And so we have Celtic chief executive Peter Lawwell and his relationship with the Green Brigade.

Now on to Lawwell’s Hampden pal, Scottish Football Association chief executive Stewart Regan, and how a line can be drawn from him through Lawwell to the Green Brigade.

Since he arrived in Scotland, the controversial Regan has always appeared to many to have too close and cosy a relationship with Lawwell. This has led to unsubstantiated rumours and wild allegations that Regan and Lawwell have a business relationship which predates their present positions.

Regan has done nothing to shoot down the conspiracy theorists. In fact, given some of the SFA supremo's actions and decisions, there may even be a case for saying the opposite is true.

For, contrary to custom and practice, in the face of good business practice, and contrary to the SFA’s history, Regan took it upon himself to not only invite Lawwell to join the SFA, but parachuted the man with no previous SFA experience, straight into a seat in the Hampden boardroom, as a member of the SFA Professional Board.

He did this despite *the Lawwell sanctioned Green Brigade’s presence, growing influence and outright power inside Parkhead.
*
Of course, so many of the press pack, when away with the SFA on Scotland duty, are too fond of cuddling up to Craig Levein for a night on the tiles, or a cringe making game of football with the coaching staff to corner Regan and grill him about *Peter Lawwell, the Green Brigade and the SFA top table.
*
*Hopefully I have been able to shine a little light on dark, dangerous and sinister forces at work in Scottish football.
*
AND....

I understand my recent blog about Brian McNally was the talk of the steamie inside the Record building, where there is a bitter resentment about what this fellow Mirror Group employee gets away with.

The blog has also led to a number of people contacting me with more startling information about McNally of McNallyMirror Twitter and his internet activites.

It will make for interesting reading for Record editor Bruce Waddell. And he will be able to read it...

Exclusively!

Here!

Soon!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 18, 2011)

anchorage said:


> And who is this us?
> You have the opinion that the republican cause is not backed by the shame fc board.I provided examples which you never bothered replying to 2 of them, and dismissed the one about the wolfetones making a video which includes the line up the ra in it. Seems when faced with FACTS you deny, deflect and dismiss.



Re-read posts 481, 500 and 517. If you still can't work out why those posts make #627 nonsensical then there probably is no hope for you.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 19, 2011)

I see you won't answer the question. Deny, Deflect and Lie.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 19, 2011)

*sigh*

Apparently I have to lead you by the hand everytime you get confused.

We were talking about why sectarianism developed in Scotland but not other parts of the UK with large-scale Irish immigration. After trying to go up a couple of blind allies you eventually tried to pin it on Celtic FC's "pandering to republicanism". I asked you to substantiate that claim. You started talking about events that I can only presume occurred in the last decade of the 20th century or the 21st century. Since sectarianism has been around a lot longer than that your post doesn't make the least bit of sense. Are the Wolfe Tones time travelers? Was there a republican video recorded there in 1892? You were so embarrassingly wide of the mark that your post was not worth replying to.

Maybe you forgot what we were actually discussing. Maybe you decided you wanted to switch the subject and forgot to concede that you couldn't substantiate your claim that Celtic FC's relationship with republicanism is the reason for Scotland's sectarianism problem. I don't know what goes on inside that thick skull of yours.

But clearly you lack the cognitive skills to follow a grown up conversation and next time you get confused like this, you should probably think about it a bit more before you try and take a victory lap.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 19, 2011)

*even bigger sigh*
You asked for proof about the board pandering to the republican element in the immigrants in 1892.
How about the fact that the person who was honoured to lay the centre circle was Michael Davitt a member of the Fenians and was a convicted gun runner. I would imagine there were more worthy people than him but not to a republican sympathising board.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 19, 2011)

That's certainly much closer to a real argument and I'd be happy to discuss it further but I think we have wasted far too much space on this thread already. The football is back and I'm sure everyone would much rather talk about that.

Feel free to follow this up here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sectarianism-in-scotland-a-historical-perspective.284470/


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 19, 2011)

Is anyone else as concerned as I am about Terry Butchers undermining the integrity of Scottish referees? I'm sick of his intimidation tactics and I look forward to the book being thrown at him!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15807426.stm?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2011)

You should be pleased - last years campaign has had the desired effect.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 19, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> You should be pleased - last years campaign has had the desired effect.



Perhaps aim that at Houston who claimed Naysmith doesn't dive... Even though there's video evidence to prove the opposite?!


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2011)

OK

Enjoy your bigotry.  When I chant things about the IRA I feel like a rebel with my roots in an anti-establishment subculture.  You should too


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> OK
> 
> Enjoy your bigotry. When I chant things about the IRA I feel like a rebel with my roots in an anti-establishment subculture. You should too



Any chance you might put the goalposts back? What bigotry do I enjoy exactly? Do tell me, seeing as you so clearly think you know.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 20, 2011)

Bigotry fc 0 - 0 St Johnstone

Inverness CT 0 - 2 Shame fc

Anchorage I am starting to enjoy the chase. Now all we have to do is win a couple of the old firm games and we are back in business.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 20, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> You should be pleased - last years campaign has had the desired effect.



You know I was joking right?


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Is anyone else as concerned as I am about Terry Butchers undermining the integrity of Scottish referees? I'm sick of his intimidation tactics and I look forward to the book being thrown at him!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15807426.stm?





To be fair the red card was wrong. Yellow at most. But refs do make mistakes & will continue to do so. Dont think it would have changed the result though.
Thought Wanyama looked quite assured at centre half. He could be the answer to our defensive problems.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2011)

starfish said:


> To be fair the red card was wrong. Yellow at most. But refs do make mistakes & will continue to do so. Dont think it would have changed the result though.
> Thought Wanyama looked quite assured at centre half. He could be the answer to our defensive problems.



Interesting they didn't show the fucking idiotic tackle on McCourt near the end which was far, far, far more of a red than the one Tansey got.


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Interesting they didn't show the fucking idiotic tackle on McCourt near the end which was far, far, far more of a red than the one Tansey got.



Aye, that was a bit OTT, luckily McCourt managed to jump out the way.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Any chance you might put the goalposts back? What bigotry do I enjoy exactly? Do tell me, seeing as you so clearly think you know.



Yes, that was something of a non-sequitor from me. Is drunkeness a valid defence? Probably not. Anyway, the bigotry and the victim mentality are seperate issues, it was foolish of me to merge them up.

I was referring to the generalised bigotry of the celtic support, that they are unwilling to give up even when their manager speaks out.



inflatable jesus said:


> You know I was joking right?



Sometimes it's hard to tell, but I recognise your honesty in admitting the pressure your club has put on officials


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Yes, that was something of a non-sequitor from me. Is drunkeness a valid defence? Probably not. Anyway, the bigotry and the victim mentality are seperate issues, it was foolish of me to merge them up.
> 
> I was referring to the generalised bigotry of the celtic support, that they are unwilling to give up even when their manager speaks out.



Generalised bigotry? Could you explain what generalised bigotry that is? What songs sung are 'bigotted', and I mean that are genuinely bigotted as opposed to political songs you don't like.* And what exactly is 'generalised bigotry' in any support?

* Btw i'd say the same re some Ranegrs songs that are said in the media to be bigotted when they're not, they're simply political songs that some people don't like.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2011)

The provo stuff mainly.

It's all bullshit though, that's what annoys me the most. Most of these people claiming affinity to the IRA are 5th or 6th generation plastics. They'd be less enthusiastic about the glories of the struggle if they hadn't grown hundreds of miles away from the action. People in Ireland have moved on. It's understandable that they'd want to move on. The IRA are represented in a power-sharing parliament, the troubles are over.

I know a lot of Celtic fans from the same background as me (ie born in a modern, secular nation) who like to pretend they are some kind of oppressed rebel. They are not. Acting the rebel is a form of saturday afternoon entertainment for these people which is offensive to anyone who really experiences the troubles and wants to move on.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The provo stuff mainly.
> 
> It's all bullshit though, that's what annoys me the most. Most of these people claiming affinity to the IRA are 5th or 6th generation plastics. They'd be less enthusiastic about the glories of the struggle if they hadn't grown hundreds of miles away from the action. People in Ireland have moved on. It's understandable that they'd want to move on. The IRA are represented in a power-sharing parliament, the troubles are over.
> 
> I know a lot of Celtic fans from the same background as me (ie born in a modern, secular nation) who like to pretend they are some kind of oppressed rebel. They are not. Acting the rebel is a form of saturday afternoon entertainment for these people which is offensive to anyone who really experiences the troubles and wants to move on.



Yes, because of course none of those who sing songs at Parkhead or Ibrox have any direct connection, none of them know a thing about it, they're plastic 'paddies'. Any more stupid sweeping statements to make.

What relevance does any of your incoherent drivel have to a new draconian law that will do absolutely nothing to address the issues? A law that is the proverbial sledgehammer to crack a nut. I would also suggest you actually find out a few facts, perhaps look at the recently released figures on sectarianism..... Take your time.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

It has every relevance.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> It has every relevance.



No, it's just your personal gripe, you don't like them. You call them bigotted when in fact what you actually mean is political songs you don't like and that you and large numbers of others find offensive. That's fine, you don't like them as is your right, but that doesn't mean they're bigotted. Well that doesn't mean the songs you refer to, or othre similar songs sungs by Celtic or Rangers fans are bigotted. A law that the movers have admitted could mean someone blessing themselves or singing GSTQ could find themselves charged seems a tad ludicrous imho.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Err no it's nothing to do with my personal gripes.

It isn't just political. There was a huge religious division in Ireland don't you know, and the IRA were on one side of that. And you know what, even if it WAS just political, that would still be no excuse for clueless wankers chanting in praise of the provos (who targeted innocent civilans, planting bombs in shopping centres and killing children) at a football ground in modern day scotland.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Err no it's nothing to do with my personal gripes.
> 
> It isn't just political. There was a huge religious division in Ireland don't you know, and the IRA were on one side of that. And you know what, even if it WAS just political, that would still be no excuse for clueless wankers chanting in praise of the provos (who targeted innocent civilans, planting bombs in shopping centres and killing children) at a football ground in modern day scotland.



But it is about your personal gripes. You don't like the songs, you  personally don't like them because of what you feel they represent. If it is entirely political, though you've not made that argument it is, then nowt wrong with not liking them. I agree, their tactics and methods were unacceptable and imho held back any progressive social change and pro w/c politics. But that doesn't mean you have the right to say they should be banned, clamped down on and criminalised just for singing about it.

As for songs, what about 'Flower of Scotland' you're singing about something that happened near 700 years ago, no place in modern Scotlandsurely?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah ha, I have an interesting argument to make about flower of scotland.

I will make it tomorrow when I wake up and am sober, but trust me, it's a beezer.

I genuinely don't mean to be a dick about this stuff (although I know I can be from time to time when I'm pissed) and I hope we can debate it rationally.  Wait till you hear my flower of scotland argument, it's a topper


----------



## anchorage (Nov 21, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Bigotry fc 0 - 0 St Johnstone
> 
> Inverness CT 0 - 2 Shame fc
> 
> Anchorage I am starting to enjoy the chase. Now all we have to do is win a couple of the old firm games and we are back in business.



As you no doubt know We Welcome The Chase.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The provo stuff mainly.
> 
> It's all bullshit though, that's what annoys me the most. Most of these people claiming affinity to the IRA are 5th or 6th generation plastics. They'd be less enthusiastic about the glories of the struggle if they hadn't grown hundreds of miles away from the action. People in Ireland have moved on. It's understandable that they'd want to move on. The IRA are represented in a power-sharing parliament, the troubles are over.
> 
> I know a lot of Celtic fans from the same background as me (ie born in a modern, secular nation) who like to pretend they are some kind of oppressed rebel. They are not. Acting the rebel is a form of saturday afternoon entertainment for these people which is offensive to anyone who really experiences the troubles and wants to move on.



These people have no problem with the i ran away songs. They claim they are political. They are songs in praise of sectarian murdering scum. But the mantra is it's political. It's political. They now have a problem with freedom of speech being taken away from football fans. This was done to the Rangers support and i don't remember the big cry about freedom of speech then. You reap what you sow.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> What relevance does any of your incoherent drivel have to a new draconian law that will do absolutely nothing to address the issues? A law that is the proverbial sledgehammer to crack a nut. I would also suggest you actually find out a few facts, perhaps look at the recently released figures on sectarianism..... Take your time.






BBC Scotland’s James Cook tweets that 58% of religious crime is against Catholics and 37% against Protestants.

Scotland’s Catholics make up circa 16% of the population overall and perhaps 20% in west central Scotland.

Which means between 16 and 20 per cent of the population commits 37 per cent of religiously aggravated crime and between 80 and 84 per cent of the population is responsible for 58 per cent of it.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> BBC Scotland’s James Cook tweets that 58% of religious crime is against Catholics and 37% against Protestants.
> 
> Scotland’s Catholics make up circa 16% of the population overall and perhaps 20% in west central Scotland.
> 
> Which means between 16 and 20 per cent of the population commits 37 per cent of religiously aggravated crime and between 80 and 84 per cent of the population is responsible for 58 per cent of it.



Roman Catholics make up 19% of Scotlands population but 58% of the victims of sectarian crime are RC.

Statistics can be fascinating.....

Imho, given the context, the fact that only a third of crime designated as sectarian is football related, so two thirds aren't. Why is there no bill as regards non-football fans?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> You should be pleased - last years campaign has had the desired effect.



Shame fc have won 5 games since they beat Inverness at home. All wins against teams who have had a man sent off.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Roman Catholics make up 19% of Scotlands population but 58% of the victims of sectarian crime are RC.
> 
> Statistics can be fascinating.....
> 
> Imho, given the context, the fact that only a third of crime designated as sectarian is football related, so two thirds aren't. Why is there no bill as regards non-football fans?



This is what your corrupt club and fans wanted. Deal with. it.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Roman Catholics make up 19% of Scotlands population but 58% of the victims of sectarian crime are RC.
> 
> Statistics can be fascinating.....
> 
> Imho, given the context, the fact that only a third of crime designated as sectarian is football related, so two thirds aren't. Why is there no bill as regards non-football fans?



Remember TLB being attacked? There is no breakdown in the attackers religion, yet the catholic church screw the figures to somehow make it as they are victims.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Remember TLB being attacked? There is no breakdown in the attackers religion, yet the catholic church screw the figures to somehow make it as they are victims.



Is there as breakdown as regards who committed the 37% of crimes where Protestants are the victims?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, the flower of scotland issue.

The basic gist is that flower of scotland is less offensive because of the sheer length of time that has passed since the battles it refers to. We're talking about medieval times here, and there have been so many major historical events since then to shape our society as it is today, that it makes the whole wallace thing pretty irrelevant. We've been in a union with england for a few hundred years now, and the sentiments expressed in FOS are based upon the historical reworking of the whole 'wallace as a national hero standing up to proud edward' that took place in the 19th century. Of course the wars of independence were more complicated than 'big bad england'. It is harmless oversimplified misty-eyed pish IMO.

The IRA stuff is more offensive because the troubles were in living memory and the scars are more raw, I guess. There are people alive today who lost family members in IRA bombings (intentionally targetted at civilians). Ireland is still trying to move on and there are still genuine sectarian divisions over there.

When I saw that guy on newsnight saying 'well what about FOS' I was genuinely surprised he hadn't considered this aspect of things.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't agree with this new law btw, but I think the SFA should have been stronger and acted before Uefa felt they had to.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Ok, the flower of scotland issue.
> 
> The basic gist is that flower of scotland is less offensive because of the sheer length of time that has passed since the battles it refers to. We're talking about medieval times here, and there have been so many major historical events since then to shape our society as it is today, that it makes the whole wallace thing pretty irrelevant. We've been in a union with england for a few hundred years now, and the sentiments expressed in FOS are based upon the historical reworking of the whole 'wallace as a national hero standing up to proud edward' that took place in the 19th century. Of course the wars of independence were more complicated than 'big bad england'. It is harmless oversimplified misty-eyed pish IMO.
> 
> ...



The only problem with that argument is that Rangers fans get grief for singing about the Boyne, Siege of Derry etc and Celtic about the United Irishmen, Easter Rising etc because it was so long ago..... And yet Flower of Scotland, remembering times even further back in history is ok. Yet more double standards....


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't give you guys grief for how long ago it was. I realise that the divisions in ireland go way back hundreds of years as well, it's just that those have persisted to the present day making it a more sensitive issue imo.


----------



## starfish (Nov 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The only problem with that argument is that Rangers fans get grief for singing about the Boyne, Siege of Derry etc and Celtic about the United Irishmen, Easter Rising etc because it was so long ago..... And yet Flower of Scotland, remembering times even further back in history is ok. Yet more double standards....



But who finds Flower of Scotland offensive.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 21, 2011)

starfish said:


> But who finds Flower of Scotland offensive.



It's not the 'offensive' bit, apart from sending the English home. It's fromn 800 years ago and yet Celtic & Rangers fans are told to stop living in the past... Rather hypocritical if you ask me.

That said it's utterly fucking shite as an anthem.


----------



## starfish (Nov 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's not the 'offensive' bit, apart from sending the English home. It's fromn 800 years ago and yet Celtic & Rangers fans are told to stop living in the past... Rather hypocritical if you ask me.
> 
> That said it's utterly fucking shite as an anthem.



Its not just living in the past, its in the past of another country.

It is a bit of a dirge but i sing it with gusto when the opportunity arises


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree flower of scotland is kind of lame.  It is based on the 'braveheart' view of scottish history.  I do scottish history at uni and I have learned it is much more complex than that, plus you never heard the english complaining about all the times scotland invaded northern england  

Scotland doesn't have a history of serious nationalism for a good reason; we have always wanted to maintain national identity _within_ the union because of the benefits therein.

This has changed in modern times as we get hammered with tory govts all teh time now which nobody voted for, but historically my point stands.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 21, 2011)

In my experience Scottish nationalists are often guilty of the same kind of sentimentality and cult of victimhood that you often hear people complain about in Celtic fans. When I'm around Scotland fans I often here a great deal of pish about England and English people that I really can't get behind.

Nationalism is just an inherently silly thing that tends to bring out silliness in people. I don't think that the Irish nationalism of (some) Celtic fans is any sillier than Scottish or British nationalism. I think that when you see how immigrant communities act in places with a a tradition of immigration then you understand that the Irish romanticism is not especially unusual. What is unusual is the hostility to Irish nationalism that you see in Scotland. That's something I don't see elsewhere.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Of course it is.  On the basis that very few of them are actually Irish


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 22, 2011)

This Christmas eve I'll be having an Italian "feast of the seven fishes" with some 4th generation Italians that have never been to Italy.

Should I be a dick and tell them that they're not really Italian and that they should be eating some American food?

Should we tell all the people in Kilts at Hampden with Germanic names that they are unlikely to share ancestry with any of the clans that might have traditionally worn them?

You don't get any points for pointing out silliness in nationalism. The whole thing is silly.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

USA is a different kettle of fish.  Everyone over there identifies by who they descended from; it's a young nation relatively speaking and that leads to a different mentality.

You do live in the USA right?  If I imagined that then I apologise.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes. I live in the USA.

I don't think the age of the nation matters though. Just because Scotland is an older country doesn't mean that we should have different expectations of immigrants. The difference is really just that the Americans understand the immigrant experience and a lot of Scottish people don't. You see the whole thing being repeated with the South Asian immigrants of the 70s-80s.

I think a lot of Scots in the 20th century expected a quick and through assimilation of the Irish population including the abandonment of their despicable Papery in favor of Presbyterianism. Places with a longer history of mass migrations are usually a bit better at understanding that retaining aspects of the old country's culture (and almost always it's religion) is par for the course.

I'm not saying that the way a lot of Celtic fans view Ireland and their Irishness isn't a bit weird. It is, even by the standards of the Irish diaspora. However, having a romantic attachment to the land of one's ancestors really isn't and I think the 'you're not from that country, you're from this country' argument really just misses the point.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's just fitba fans I guess. People generally hate on it in a football context, and if your oppositions main defining feature is their sense of irishness then people will take the piss out of that. Rangers get the same for their cringeworthy 'unionist' displays and thinking anyone gives a shit of they are protestant or not. I don't agree that people expected irish immigrants to take up protestantism or are hostile to them not integrating.. i'd bet that a lot of people who give the celtic support a hard time for their public displays of irishness (specifically irish rebel lore) don't care about catholic churches or schools in the slightest.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 22, 2011)

I meant that more as a historical point. I don't think very many people care now. Although if you spend enough time around older Rangers supporters you will hear some of the old-school 'catholocism is dressed up paganism and the pope is evil' nonsense.

I can understand why opposing fans would have a go at the Irishness of the celtic fans, that's fine. Actually the first time I heard 'the famine song' I thought it was pretty funny. Then of course I read the lyrics.

I also think that the 'winding up other fans' argument goes both ways. Honestly I think think that for a lot of people the overt Irishness and even the IRA chants are just about winding up the bigots that support other teams.


----------



## starfish (Nov 22, 2011)

We're showing interest in Swedish full back Mikael Lustig & its Peterhead in the Cup.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 22, 2011)

starfish said:


> We're showing interest in Swedish full back Mikael Lustig & its Peterhead in the Cup.



Aye, Peterhead 7th or 8th of January. The away support will look like nanook of the fucking north.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I meant that more as a historical point. I don't think very many people care now. Although if you spend enough time around older Rangers supporters you will hear some of the old-school 'catholocism is dressed up paganism and the pope is evil' nonsense.
> 
> I can understand why opposing fans would have a go at the Irishness of the celtic fans, that's fine. Actually the first time I heard 'the famine song' I thought it was pretty funny. Then of course I read the lyrics.
> 
> I also think that the 'winding up other fans' argument goes both ways. Honestly I think think that for a lot of people the overt Irishness and even the IRA chants are just about winding up the bigots that support other teams.



I have met Rangers supporters like that. Only two or three in my lifetime, but they definitely exist. I feel more pity than offended, they are ignorant and marginalised.

Can't disagree about how opposing fans will use practically anything to noise each other up too. I reckon the inequality in scottish football doesn't help.. it's much easier to hate the sectarian stuff when every time you hear it, it's being sung in a gloating manner from opposing fans when your team is getting beat. It becomes an almost pavlovian hatred of the songs


----------



## starfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, Peterhead 7th or 8th of January. The away support will look like nanook of the fucking north.



Aye, better get your parka out if your going. It'll be baltic up there


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 23, 2011)

Celtic sign Mikael Lustig on pre-contract, he joins 01/01/2012

http://www.celticfc.net/newsstory?item=1783


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 23, 2011)

I was hoping we would get him. Obviously it's difficult to say how he's going to do but I think a 6 ft 3 defender with international experience could be useful right about now.

I wonder if Lennon will want him to play centre-half. Apparently he prefers right back but I think everyone is pretty happy with Adam Matthews right now.


----------



## starfish (Nov 23, 2011)

We've also signed Andre Blackman. Another defender.


----------



## starfish (Nov 23, 2011)

Are the BBC taking the piss. I cant seem to listen to the game via the internet as its only on Radio Scotland MW but i can get it digitally on my telly. Would be ok but she wants to watch Masterchef.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 23, 2011)

starfish said:


> Are the BBC taking the piss. I cant seem to listen to the game via the internet as its only on Radio Scotland MW but i can get it digitally on my telly. Would be ok but she wants to watch Masterchef.



2-0 so far.


----------



## starfish (Nov 23, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> 2-0 so far.



Ta. Watching the text thingy.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 23, 2011)

starfish said:


> We've also signed Andre Blackman. Another defender.



 I can't say I have particularly high expectations for him given his career trajectory so far. I hope he can prove me wrong.


----------



## starfish (Nov 23, 2011)

Closing the gap


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 27, 2011)

Good goal by McGeouch yesterday....


----------



## manny-p (Nov 27, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Good goal by McGeouch yesterday....


Heard it was a peach.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 27, 2011)

Weah-esque


----------



## manny-p (Nov 27, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Weah-esque


----------



## starfish (Nov 27, 2011)

Another 3 points, 5 goals & a clean sheet. Hopefully we can keep this up.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 27, 2011)

It's been a good weekend. 

Only thing ruining it is that Sammy had another good game. I'm concerned that Lennon will try and give him a new 7-year 30,000 a week contract.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 27, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> It's been a good weekend.
> 
> Only thing ruining it is that Sammy had another good game. I'm concerned that Lennon will try and give him a new 7-year 30,000 a week contract.



He played very well yesterday.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 27, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He played very well yesterday.


The guy is an enigma.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 27, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He played very well yesterday.



He did indeed. I think the front 4 (which is more or less what we have now) all played great and linked up well. It's been especially pleasing to me to see Stokes being a more effective team player too.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 27, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> It's been a good weekend.
> 
> Only thing ruining it is that Sammy had another good game. I'm concerned that Lennon will try and give him a new 7-year 30,000 a week contract.



He's hit a bit of form. Much more effective when not deployed as an out-and-out striker.


----------



## starfish (Nov 27, 2011)

His link up play is good. He is able to bring the other strikers into the game.

Cracking goal by McGeouch.


----------



## elfman (Nov 28, 2011)

Well the league looks a bit more interesting now. Hope the gap closes a bit more. Should do now Celtic seem a bit more confident.


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2011)

Aye, & to think it was 12 points last week.


----------



## starfish (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok so all we've got to do is win in Italy.
Once again the game was there for the taking but just not enough quality & composure at the important times & in the right areas. Good to see Broony back on the pitch though.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it was a case of Atletico defended well when they had to. Good team performance from us though.

Dare I say it, MOTM Samaras


----------



## starfish (Nov 30, 2011)

Well it certainly wasnt Kayal. Ducking out the way wee chickenshit


----------



## manny-p (Dec 1, 2011)

starfish said:


> Well it certainly wasnt Kayal. Ducking out the way wee chickenshit


Oh no a football!


----------



## starfish (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm, i dunno. Are we being too harsh on him? Lenny seems to think he just misjudged the flight of the ball. He did certainly head the ball around the 80th minute.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2011)

Kayal played superbly today, good to get 3 points again.


----------



## starfish (Dec 4, 2011)

Aye, just got to keep on winning.


----------



## starfish (Dec 6, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16040028.stm

So the SPL arent going to take action over the IRA chants then.

& in other news Broony's signed on until 2015.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Kayal played superbly today, good to get 3 points again.



yes he was phenomenal against Dundee Utd.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 7, 2011)

articul8 said:


> yes he was phenomenal against Dundee Utd.



Used to be that that would be an impressive feat


----------



## anchorage (Dec 9, 2011)

Shame fc wanting cash up front for their game against The Champions. Seems they are having money problems as well as being behind in the league.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Celtic want Rangers to pay them up front for tickets for the 28 December Old Firm match at Parkhead, for fear they might not be paid for the 8,000 tickets. (Daily Record)*

Nice attempt at spin from you there...... I must say you're the only poster i've seen who makes David Leggat look rather sane....


----------



## anchorage (Dec 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> *Celtic want Rangers to pay them up front for tickets for the 28 December Old Firm match at Parkhead, for fear they might not be paid for the 8,000 tickets. (Daily Record)*
> 
> And no shame fc supporter asks if things are that bad at the Champions how have we not won the league for 3 years.
> Liewell is playing them like a pro.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 10, 2011)

Great win there v Hearts - brilliant goal from Wanyama and superb save from a penalty that should never have been given.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 11, 2011)

anchorage said:


> _And no shame fc supporter asks if things are that bad at the Champions how have we not won the league for 3 years._
> _Liewell is playing them like a pro._



Same old goalpost moving... You're laughable. and we're more than aware of what Lawwell is. Unlike you lot and your board...


----------



## starfish (Dec 11, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Great win there v Hearts - brilliant goal from Wanyama and superb save from a penalty that should never have been given.



He's beena good buy so far. Solid in whichever position he plays.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 12, 2011)

Found guilty of singing illicit songs by UEFA. Thursday should be another comedy show and more songs of hate fromo the unwashed. Let us hope FARE do the job they claim to do and shame fc get a ban from Europe. You reap what you sow.


----------



## starfish (Dec 12, 2011)

Id like to see what else is on UEFA's "illicit chants" list.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 12, 2011)

starfish said:


> Id like to see what else is on UEFA's "illicit chants" list.



Just chants from teams who play in Scotland thanks to shame fc fans and their campaign to get us thrown out of Europe. Happy now it's biting your arses now?


----------



## starfish (Dec 12, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just chants from teams who play in Scotland thanks to shame fc fans and their campaign to get us thrown out of Europe. Happy now it's biting your arses now?



Werent your blue nosed brethern banned due to repeat offending going back several years. What part did Celtic fans play in that?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 12, 2011)

starfish said:


> Werent your blue nosed brethern banned due to repeat offending going back several years. What part did Celtic fans play in that?



Same part they played in getting Rangers reported to the SFA. Can dish it out but can't take it back. Remember the Why Don't You Go home Song. Cried to everyone who would listen about it being offensive, but continued and still do singing about the i ran away. Again you reap what you sow.


----------



## starfish (Dec 12, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Same part they played in getting Rangers reported to the SFA. Can dish it out but can't take it back. Remember the Why Don't You Go home Song. Cried to everyone who would listen about it being offensive, but continued and still do singing about the i ran away. Again you reap what you sow.



I dont think you have to be a Celtic fan to find that song offensive likewise its not just blue noses & you who are offended by IRA songs.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 13, 2011)

It was inevitable that eufa would take action.  They should fine the SFA as well for bottling out of taking action.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 13, 2011)

Whilst i'm not shocked, or frankly bothered, we're now gonna have tit-for-tat again with idiots on both sides with stopwatch and video recorder....


----------



## anchorage (Dec 13, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Whilst i'm not shocked, or frankly bothered, we're now gonna have tit-for-tat again with idiots on both sides with stopwatch and video recorder....



Well the idiots started it all now it comes back to bite them on the arse it's tit for tat. Rangers fans have cleaned up our songbook but the I ran away songbook still gets sung, yet shame fc say it's a small minority as do their lapdogs in the mhedia. Roll on Thursday when yet again we will be " treated to " more political songs.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 13, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Well the idiots started it all now it comes back to bite them on the arse it's tit for tat. Rangers fans have cleaned up our songbook but the I ran away songbook still gets sung, yet shame fc say it's a small minority as do their lapdogs in the mhedia. Roll on Thursday when yet again we will be " treated to " more political songs.



You see this is where you're tiny litle mind can't deal with things. I think the clowns who went to UEFA etc re your 'songbook', as scummy as some of it was, were wrong. This is one a one way journey now. You lot will be next when someone else complains and then one of yours will do the same and on and on....


----------



## starfish (Dec 13, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Whilst i'm not shocked, or frankly bothered, we're now gonna have tit-for-tat again with idiots on both sides with stopwatch and video recorder....



Methinks TUB is one of those idiots.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 14, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You see this is where you're tiny litle mind can't deal with things. I think the clowns who went to UEFA etc re your 'songbook', as scummy as some of it was, were wrong. This is one a one way journey now. You lot will be next when someone else complains and then one of yours will do the same and on and on....



Reap what you sow.  It's only tit for tat now it's coming to your hovel. We sang some words which were offensive as did your mob. We never went running to everyone like little children complaining about those bad boys and their songs, did we.We have cleaned up our songbook can your support the 1 or 2 percent who sing their i ran away shite. I know they can't and look forward to the SFA being forced to deal with them.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 14, 2011)

starfish said:


> Methinks TUB is one of those idiots.



This TUB sounds like he won't hide from any sectarian singing and will call it as it is.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't Rangers start all the whining anyway? when they were banned from playing a friendly in England because of previous crowd trouble, they complained that Celtic should not be allowed to play a friendly too? Even though Celtic had no history of trouble.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 14, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Didn't Rangers start all the whining anyway? when they were banned from playing a friendly in England because of previous crowd trouble, they complained that Celtic should not be allowed to play a friendly too? Even though Celtic had no history of trouble.



As if Burnley never happened. 
Any idea of this imaginary game we were banned from playing? I remember we stopped playing friendly matches on our own rather than being banned, but to bring shame fc into it is a shame fc tactic not a Rangers one.


----------



## starfish (Dec 14, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As if Burnley never happened.
> Any idea of this imaginary game we were banned from playing? I remember we stopped playing friendly matches on our own rather than being banned, but to bring shame fc into it is a shame fc tactic not a Rangers one.



Eh, but you bring Celtic into everything TUB.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Reap what you sow. It's only tit for tat now it's coming to your hovel. We sang some words which were offensive as did your mob. We never went running to everyone like little children complaining about those bad boys and their songs, did we.We have cleaned up our songbook can your support the 1 or 2 percent who sing their i ran away shite. I know they can't and look forward to the SFA being forced to deal with them.



No, it's always been tit-for-tat, is it sinking in yet? It's always been a bad idea, got it, finally?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, it's always been tit-for-tat, is it sinking in yet? It's always been a bad idea, got it, finally?



Has it. What songs did the Rangers support complain about?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 15, 2011)

starfish said:


> Eh, but you bring Celtic into everything TUB.


I'm not a football club.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Has it. What songs did the Rangers support complain about?


Jesus Fuck, do you never tire of trolling?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 15, 2011)

Knocked out of the same competition twice in the one season. Now that must be a record.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 15, 2011)

It probably would be. Shame then we only got knocked out once.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Has it. What songs did the Rangers support complain about?



None of course, your fans have never complained about a thing...... Wibble wibble....


----------



## anchorage (Dec 16, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> It probably would be. Shame then we only got knocked out once.



They got let back in which means they must have been out.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> None of course, your fans have never complained about a thing...... Wibble wibble....



Never written to another government about a song that their rivals sang. That takes hatred to a new level. Wobble wobble the house of cards is falling down. Lie well better get his wee friends in  yoofa phone book out.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Never written to another government about a song that their rivals sang. That takes hatred to a new level. Wobble wobble the house of cards is falling down. Lie well better get his wee friends in yoofa phone book out.



Which doesn't answer the question as you well know. It was an Irish TD who made the original complaint about the Famine Song and the irish Ambassador also raised it, before Celtic fans got angry about it.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 16, 2011)

That's right it wasn't reported to them by a shame fc fan. Nice to see shame fc will have another meeting with yoofa concerning flares and the banner at the match last night. Not so great news for a club who have an exemplary record ( crowd wise not result wise) in Europe. Copyright P.Lie well.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 16, 2011)

Lennon is condemning the banner folk from last night. He should stfu.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm not a football club.



Who said you were TUB. All i said was you bring Celtic into everything TUB. Which you do TUB. Its like an obsession for you TUB.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2011)

Going to try & talk about football now.

Thought the team played pretty well last night, it was a game that could have gone either way. Draw was a fair but disappointing result. Both teams had chances. Samaras was great in the first half, wee Forest had another good game & if Hooper hit that shot a bit better in the first half who knows. Forster was outstanding in goal, a couple of very good saves against Di Natale. Defence is still a worry though, dont know wtf Cha was doing for their goal & big Danny is a liability going backwards at times.


----------



## starfish (Dec 18, 2011)

bazinga.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 18, 2011)

Spot on starfish. A creditable performance, no shame in going out like that.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 18, 2011)

That'll do me


----------



## starfish (Dec 19, 2011)

Excellent second goal. That looked a sore one that big Danny took, could be out for 6 weeks or so.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 24, 2011)

Another good weekend for the Bhoys. Does anyone know what the deal is with the red cards given today? I can never remember how that works.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 24, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Another good weekend for the Bhoys. Does anyone know what the deal is with the red cards given today? I can never remember how that works.


Both will miss the next game.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow's game. Not because I think we're going to give them a pumelling or anything, but I think last weekend's results takes a lot of the pressure off us. Hopefully that will help us to loosen up and play to our potential.

Also, is it me or has some of last season's shenanigans died down a bit? It would be nice if tomorrow could just be about the football.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Both will miss the next game.



McCulloch is playing now the appeal is in.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't really watch a lot of Rangers games but I gather that Goian was the bigger loss anyway. Does that sound about right?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 28, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> McCulloch will be letting people run past him as usual now the appeal is in.


Sorted that for you.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Sorted that for you.



Not a fan then?


----------



## starfish (Dec 28, 2011)

Back where we belong.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 28, 2011)

starfish said:


> Back where we belong.



Deserved it.


----------



## starfish (Dec 28, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Deserved it.



Totally. Thought everyone had a good game.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah. It wasn't the best game of football I've ever seen but we were the better team for the vast majority of the game.

I hope Kayal's alright though. McCulloch was lucky to get away with that challenge.


----------



## starfish (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a bit of a worry. Dont need any more injuries at the moment.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 28, 2011)

So did the ball cross the line then?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 28, 2011)

It did look like it from the replays tbf, but the lino was unsighted with a player in front of him, and never could have given it. Celtic helped pay for my NYE tonight


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 28, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> It did look like it from the replays tbf, but the lino was unsighted with a player in front of him, and never could have given it. Celtic helped pay for my NYE tonight



Just seen it on SKY TV, the whole ball didn't cross. And not many Rangers players seemed to think it did. Collum is a terrible ref though, apparently he became terrible this season, he was apparently a fine referee in the first home game last season.....


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't really been following Scottish football this season (don't have tv connected so it's just internet for scores etc.) but from what I remember Rangers were miles ahead of Celtic. What The Fuck Happened.

also

LOL at the rangers implosion


----------



## weepiper (Dec 29, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> What The Fuck Happened.



Celtic won 9 games in a row. Rangers, er, didn't.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Just seen it on SKY TV, the whole ball didn't cross. And not many Rangers players seemed to think it did. Collum is a terrible ref though, apparently he became terrible this season, he was apparently a fine referee in the first home game last season.....



Actually, scrub that, having seen it with less tired eyes, i'd say it was a goal.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought it was a goal but some things happen so fast that the ref and linesmen can't always be blamed for getting things wrong.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I thought it was a goal but some things happen so fast that the ref and linesmen can't always be blamed for getting things wrong.


There will be no mhedia witch hunt against the assistant ref as it wasn't against shame fc. World war3 would now be in progress if it had been against them.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 29, 2011)

Please tell us more about this alternate universe where World War 3 is breaking out. Are you a mighty warlord there?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 29, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Please tell us more about this alternate universe where World War 3 is breaking out. Are you a mighty warlord there?


As the goal was not given, the hoards of mordor have not lain waste to all that is civilized.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> There will be no mhedia witch hunt against the assistant ref as it wasn't against shame fc. *World war3 would now be in progress if it had been against them*.



No it wouldn't.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As the goal was not given, the hoards of mordor have not lain waste to all that is civilized.



The same as every other set of supporters then. Unless I missed the laying waste of civilisation then rebuilding to it's exact former self whilst I was asleep of course.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 29, 2011)

At least all the officials and police can stay in their homes for another week.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As the goal was not given, the hoards of mordor have not lain waste to all that is civilized.



So what you're saying is that you don't in fact have a device that allows you to view alternate dimensions where events played out slightly differently?

And by extension you're saying there is no basis for your claim other than what lurks in your paranoia filled imagination?

Also, kindly stop using Lord of the Rings slurs, that's our thing.

And while we're on the subject, calling the IRA the "I ran away" was a republican thing from the early days of the troubles. It's weird when you use it. It's like you're suggesting that you want a return to armed conflict or something.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/static/in_depth/northern_ireland/2001/provisional_ira/1969.stm



> Northern Ireland slid into violence in the late 1960s as the unionist-dominated state resisted demands from Catholics for civil rights and equality.
> Apart from some sporadic campaigns, the IRA had long been dormant and as the violence worsened, some of its traditional supporters accused it of failing to defend the Catholic community: Graffiti reading "IRA - I Ran Away" appeared in many areas.


----------



## starfish (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> At least all the officials and police can stay in their homes for another week.



& hopefully Lennon wont get sent any more bullets in the post.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> At least all the officials and police can stay in their homes for another week.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> At least all the officials and police can stay in their homes for another week.



Or have to be taken out of their house at 2am because of credible threats like Lennons partner and young child....


----------



## starfish (Dec 29, 2011)

Poor TUB is obviously hurting a wee bit.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 30, 2011)

Anchorage must b shiteing himself at the prospect of Emilio back to full fitness


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

starfish said:


> & hopefully Lennon wont get sent any more bullets in the post.[/
> 
> Until next time shame fc need the scum fans behind him.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Until next time shame fc need the scum fans behind him.



Care to explain that, you seem to be implying it was a set up job.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Care to explain that, you seem to be implying it was a set up job.



You think it wasn't ?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You think it wasn't ?


I doubt the cunts that have been caught and charged think it is, you demented fucking midget.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You think it wasn't ?



There's a spare bed in Leverndale all nice and warm for you..... Get the nurse to wipe the froth from round your mouth mind....


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I doubt the cunts that have been caught and charged think it is, you demented fucking midget.



Do mind the language doll. Remember this is the same club who had a game postponed because a player who played 50 odd games in 5 years 10 years before died(nothing to do with the players who were either banned or injured) yet wouldn't postpone a match when their former player and manager died, as they were on a good run of form. 
Offended by everything, embarrassed by nothing.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Do mind the language doll. Remember this is the same club who had a game postponed because a player who played 50 odd games in 5 years 10 years before died(nothing to do with the players who were either banned or injured) yet wouldn't postpone a match when their former player and manager died, as they were on a good run of form.
> Offended by everything, embarrassed by nothing.


What the fuck has any of that got to do with your earlier claim? you demented cunt.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

You are going to ladder your tights doll. I was pointing out nothing is below shame fc. Get it now?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You are going to ladder your tights doll. I was pointing out nothing is below shame fc. Get it now?


Get fuck all hairy arse, you have been caught out lieing again and now you are trying to wriggle your way out the way you all ways do


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Get fuck all hairy arse, you have been caught out lieing again and now you are trying to wriggle your way out the way you all ways do



No, he is implying Celtic set up the letter bombs to get sympathy for Lennon.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Get fuck all hairy arse, you have been caught out lieing again and now you are trying to wriggle your way out the way you all ways do



Time of month?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, he is implying Celtic set up the letter bombs to get sympathy for Lennon.



Feddy boy, I never mentioned parcel bombs did I, only that shame fc have form for doing what's best for themselves at the cost of others.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Feddy boy, I never mentioned parcel bombs did I, only that shame fc have form for doing what's best for themselves at the cost of others.



Which is why I said 'implying', you understand that concept don't you? Or are you to struggle with the language?!


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Which is why I said 'implying', you understand that concept don't you? Or are you to struggle with the language?!


I never implied parcel bombs either._& hopefully Lennon wont get sent any more bullets in the post.[/_
_
Until next time shame fc need the scum fans behind him._


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I never implied parcel bombs either._& hopefully Lennon wont get sent any more bullets in the post.[/_
> 
> _Until next time shame fc need the scum fans behind him._



Who do you think sent the bullets then?


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Who do you think sent the bullets then?



Now who could he have upset? Maybe his pals over the water what with land deals and the like.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Now who could he have upset? Maybe his pals over the water what with land deals and the like.



_"Until next time shame fc need the scum fans behind him."_

Yup, the link with alleged land deals is so clear in your original allegation._
_


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> _"Until next time shame fc need the scum fans behind him."_
> 
> Yup, the link with alleged land deals is so clear in your original allegation.


It is gonna come up now though at every given opportunity.


----------



## starfish (Dec 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Now who could he have upset? Maybe his pals over the water what with land deals and the like.



Who? The Bank of Ireland?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## starfish (Dec 31, 2011)

You can tell its winter in Govan as its gone from +15 to -2 in the last few weeks.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 31, 2011)

ally Mcmosht was out walking the dog earlier.... the fecker escaped...
ally cant handle a lead!


----------



## starfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Good start to the year.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 3, 2012)

Was rather funny seeing Dunfermline's 'hard men' getting lairy yesterday..... Silly silly boys.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Was rather funny seeing Dunfermline's 'hard men' getting lairy yesterday..... Silly silly boys.



What did they do?  What happened? (genuinely curious).

Dumfy fans have given themselves a bad rep this season it must be said, especially the whole racism issue that was going on earlier in the year.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> What did they do? What happened? (genuinely curious).
> 
> Dumfy fans have given themselves a bad rep this season it must be said, especially the whole racism issue that was going on earlier in the year.



The top r/hand corner of the their end behind the goal was fairly noisy during the game-ie noisier than the rest of their meagre support-but they got enraged by something then in some headlong rush ran down towards the corner nearest the NW Stand where part of the Celtic support was and starting pushing/shoving stewards and gesticulating with 'red hand' salutes and the odd Union flag. They then shat it when plod moved in and lifted one or two. Cue several more bouncing behind the police and pointing and doing various 'cut-throat' gestures and then, after various threats and gestures, absolutely nothing outside..... Laughable really....


----------



## manny-p (Jan 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> gesticulating with 'red hand' salutes



What are they?


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2012)

Kayal could be out for 4 months with his ankle injury. Not good news but at least we are fairly strong in midfield.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, it's a shame, he had been playing really well recently too. I really wasn't happy about that tackle at the time and this just goes to show what can happen when you go lunging in like that.

However like you said, we have plenty of good quality cover. You could even be cynical and say that this might keep him at the club for another year as he's unliikely to play himself into a move before the season is over.


----------



## starfish (Jan 8, 2012)

I didnt think the tackle was bad, neither of them pull out of many challenges. I think Kayal was just unlucky. Although we could have more problems as Ki looks like a couple of EPL clubs are keeping tabs on him.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2012)

Not often I want someone jailed just for being a cunt, but in this case it would really be karma.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...om-prison-officer-on-facebook-86908-23688663/


----------



## starfish (Jan 8, 2012)

Charmer isnt he.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Not often I want someone jailed just for being a cunt, but in this case it would really be karma.
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...om-prison-officer-on-facebook-86908-23688663/



No loss to the gene pool if they castrate him.


----------



## starfish (Jan 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No loss to the gene pool if they castrate him.


----------



## starfish (Jan 10, 2012)

Bollocks, Kayals out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 14, 2012)

And back on top.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 14, 2012)

Good game today. We were excellent in the first half and didn't crack when we lost the goal. Overall, I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 15, 2012)

Wanyama is doing ace atm-goal wise.


----------



## starfish (Jan 15, 2012)

He's definitely looking like a good buy. Good to see Emilio starting again.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Not often I want someone jailed just for being a cunt, but in this case it would really be karma.
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...om-prison-officer-on-facebook-86908-23688663/



He seems like an incredibly stupid individual, as well as a complete welt.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 16, 2012)

Another fan of a certain club arrested for racial abuse of Rangers players. Wonder how this will be spun by the mhedia?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 16, 2012)

A teenager was attacked by a group of men on a train after he asked them to stop singing "sectarian" songs.

The 16-year-old boy sustained cuts to his head and face after being assaulted by four men on a Glasgow Central to Kilmarnock train on Saturday.

British Transport Police said it appeared "words were exchanged after the victim asked a group of four men to stop singing songs of a sectarian nature" at around 4.40pm.

The teenager was punched on the head and body during the attack, before a bottle was thrown and smashed in the carriage. He was taken to Royal Alexandra Hospital in Paisley for treatment after the incident.

Officers are reviewing CCTV footage from the train as they try to identify those involved.

Detective Constable Raymond Grimley said: "This was a violent and unsavoury incident leaving other passengers on the train shocked.

"Although we have very clear CCTV footage of those involved, I am urging anyone who was on the train or at the station and has knowledge of the identity of those suspected of the assault to contact the British Transport Police as a matter of urgency."

When the train reached Barrhead, the four attackers left the station in the direction of Carlibar Road.

The group of men are all described as being aged in their mid-20s. One was wearing a grey striped football top with green sleeves while a second man was around 6ft with blond hair.

Another of those involved had short brown hair and was about 5ft 8in, of heavy build and was wearing a green and white football top, black tracksuit trousers and training shoes. A fourth man is described as being about 5ft 11in, of thin build, with short brown hair and was wearing a black jacket and navy trousers.

If you have any information regarding the incident, contact British Transport Police on 0800 405040.

I wonder what strip the mhedia won't name here?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Another fan of a certain club arrested for racial abuse of Rangers players. Wonder how this will be spun by the mhedia?



I suspect that it will be spun as some idiot racially abused some Rangers players and is being appropriately punished.

It's a bit early for the arrest story but here's how the original was presented:



			
				 Scottish Sun said:
			
		

> Hunt for Kyle Bartley net race yob​
> *By GERRY DUFFY*​
> *Published: 13 Jan 2012*​
> *COPS were last night hunting an internet yob who racially abused Rangers star Kyle Bartley on Twitter.*​
> The Englishman was subjected to a sickening online attack after his team's 4-0 Scottish Cup win over Arbroath on Sunday.​



Now in the real world that's the appropriate reaction with a bit of hysterical tabloid indignation thrown in. Which is what you would expect from a tabloid.​I have no doubt though that to you even this is conclusive evidence of the amazing media timspiracy. However you should as always bear in mind that it's not because you're evaluating the evidence and making a reasoned conclusion, it's because you're a logic-deficient plank that can't see through your own bullshit.​


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyway, back in the real world it was good to see today that neither Lennon or Hooper want to see this Southampton bid go anywhere. He's definitely somebody that we want to have around for the remainder of the season. I think he'll definitely leave us for bigger things in the next year or two but there's no reason to rush into things.

I'm curious about whether the Samaras story will go anywhere though.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...gan-line-Celtic-striker-Georgios-Samaras.html

I wouldn't be opposed to letting him go even though he has been playing much better lately. We have Commons, Forrest, McCourt and Ledley that can all play on the left wing and I don't think we'll miss him as a striker. I think anything over 1.5 mil would be ok with me.


----------



## starfish (Jan 16, 2012)

Unless we need the money, i hope we dont sell anyone this January. Id like us to keep Samaras for a few more seasons while he still has something to offer. On his day he is as good as we've got.


----------



## starfish (Jan 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A teenager was attacked by a group of men on a train after he asked them to stop singing "sectarian" songs.
> 
> The 16-year-old boy sustained cuts to his head and face after being assaulted by four men on a Glasgow Central to Kilmarnock train on Saturday.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately every team has its share of arseholes/cunts who support them.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 17, 2012)

starfish said:


> Unfortunately every team has its share of arseholes/cunts who support them.


What team would that be then? There is no team mentioned.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 17, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A teenager was attacked by a group of men on a train after he asked them to stop singing "sectarian" songs.
> 
> The 16-year-old boy sustained cuts to his head and face after being assaulted by four men on a Glasgow Central to Kilmarnock train on Saturday.
> 
> ...



The BBC link clearly says it was a group of Celtic fans. So much for your mhedia.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 17, 2012)

weepiper said:


> The BBC link clearly says it was a group of Celtic fans. So much for your mhedia.



Great news. The mhedia now reporting the truth. What next shame fc admitting they have racist fans like every other club?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 17, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Great news. The mhedia now reporting the truth. What next shame fc admitting they have racist fans like every other club?



Almost as if they heard your plaintive desperate cry......


----------



## anchorage (Jan 17, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Almost as if they heard your plaintive desperate cry......



Or liewell can't keep the lid on this story.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 17, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or liewell can't keep the lid on this story.



It's all a big conspiracy you know.....


----------



## weepiper (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you actually _believe_ this shit anchorage?


----------



## starfish (Jan 17, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Do you actually _believe_ this shit anchorage?



He does. He's like Jazzz with regards to conspiracies but without any of his redeeming or likeable features.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dingus said:


> Or liewell can't keep the lid on this story.



Or there is no media conspiracy and you're just a raving loon.

Had you considered that possibility?


----------



## manny-p (Jan 18, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or liewell can't keep the lid on this story.


You need therapy.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to think anchorage was a celtic supporter doing a trolling parody of a rangers fan.

However he is entertaining, and has occasionally been my only ally arguing with the celtic contingent on here so I kind of like him.  I hope he is trolling though, at least to some extent.


----------



## starfish (Jan 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I used to think anchorage was a celtic supporter doing a trolling parody of a rangers fan.
> 
> However he is entertaining, and has occasionally been my only ally arguing with the celtic contingent on here so I kind of like him. I hope he is trolling though, at least to some extent.



When he refers to the team you support as Dundee Hibs, is that trolling?


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> When he refers to the team you support as Dundee Hibs, is that trolling?



Oh that doesn't bother me at all.  Could be trolling, or maybe really thinks like that.  I'm not fussed by it.


----------



## starfish (Jan 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh that doesn't bother me at all. Could be trolling, or maybe really thinks like that. I'm not fussed by it.



He's probably hoping or looking for some sort of response. I think the only appropriate one is  But it does show what his mindset is.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> He's probably hoping or looking for some sort of response. I think the only appropriate one is  But it does show what his mindset is.



Usually, yeah. I can see how it is more annoying for you guys because he has an MO of disrupting the conversation on here and does it quite persistently.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't really accuse him of disrupting the conversation as in all fairness it gets a bit slow on here without his trolling. It's just a bunch of tims mostly agreeing with each other.

There is an odd entertainment value to his demented ramblings but I'm pretty sure I could live without it. There's also just a basic unpleasantness to his posts that's constantly off-putting and weird.

He's also just not the sort of person you can engage on either a personal or intellectual level. I don't know if that's deliberate or just his natural deficits but either way it defeats the point of the boards. This place is about community and the exchange of ideas. He doesn't really get involved in either.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/296553

CELTIC SIGN 'NEW LIONEL MESSI' AS ANTHONY STOKES URGES GARY HOOPER TO STAY

Nigerian international Rabiu Ibrahim has been labelled Africa's answer to Barcelona's Lionel Messi.

Thursday January 19,2012
By Andy McInnes and Iain Macfarlane
Have your say(0)
CELTIC have agreed a deal in principle to sign Nigerian international playmaker Rabiu Ibrahim who has been labelled Africa's answer to Barcelona's Lionel Messi.
It is is the second transfer move by the Hoops in 24 hours coming after a pre contract deal was secured with Polish defender Slask Wroclaw to join up this summer.

Twenty year-old free agent Ibrahim who is a former PSV Eindhoven player is set to sign a three-and-a-half year contract subject to completing a medical today and a work permit being granted.

Ibrahin who started his professional career at Sporting Lisbon has been on trial at Lennoxtown playing in a bounce game and has impressed manager Neil Lennon enough for Celtic to apply for a permit

He has represented Nigeria at Under 17, 20 and 23 levels and has attracted attention from clubs in Italy, Spain and Ukraine in the past

His agent, Bertrand Ekenwa told Express/Star sport : "The kid is a very talented player with all the potential to be a world superstar."
It is all down to his personal ambition. From my point of view if you stay at a club like Celtic you have the European games and the chance to become a fans favourite if you do well.
Anthony Stokes

After another impressive showing at the last Under 20 World Cup in which he scored against Germany, Nigeria coach Shuaibu Amodu said it wouldn't be long until Ibrahim was made a full international adding : "He's a great Super Eagles prospect, a brilliant player, who has been playing at a very high level.

"He is a genuine playmaker, who with the right encouragement can reach the heights of top stars like [Lionel] Messi."

Shame fc never sign an ordinary player do they.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 19, 2012)

It's bad manners to post large copy + paste articles when a functioning link will make the same point.

Unfortunately the point you were making was that you don't understand the first thing about newspapers or football agents. But who am I to stop you from parading your stupidity around for all to see?

I'm fairly happy with this signing though. I can't imagine we're paying him that much and he really might be a diamond in the rough. If he turns out to be a player, then we got him cheap. If he doesn't then no big deal.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> It's bad manners to post large copy + paste articles when a functioning link will make the same point.
> 
> I take it you tell everyone it's bad manners then?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jan 19, 2012)

*quick looksee* Ah.. *fucks off again*


----------



## starfish (Jan 19, 2012)

We've also signed the "New Dariusz Wdowczyk" Jaroslaw Fojut on a pre contract agreement.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

mistakenly attributed to me said:


> _I take it you tell everyone it's bad manners then?_



Generally I don't have to.

Most people tend to pick up the subtleties of forum etiquette on their own. However most people also learn how to use the "quote" code and hyperlink option on their own too.

I can't say I'm shocked that you're the exception.

Incidentally, trolling is also considered bad manners. Any chance you could pack that in too?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

There's a few youtube videos of Rabiu Ibrahim around:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lNMs3u2b0U&feature=related

He looks like a real prospect. I could see him being useful for breaking down the packed SPL defences or maybe playing off the striker when we go with one up front.

I'll definitely be interested in seeing how he progresses.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Generally I don't have to.
> 
> Most people tend to pick up the subtleties of forum etiquette on their own. However most people also learn how to use the "quote" code and hyperlink option on their own too.
> 
> ...



Oh ok then.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> There's a few youtube videos of Rabiu Ibrahim around:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lNMs3u2b0U&feature=related
> 
> ...


Then again after watching some Paddy Mc Court videos you might think why have a epl side not picked him up! Still he looks like a player.


----------



## starfish (Jan 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> There's a few youtube videos of Rabiu Ibrahim around:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lNMs3u2b0U&feature=related
> 
> ...



All aboard the showboat. Hopefully hes got the substance to back up the style.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 21, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Generally I don't have to.
> 
> Most people tend to pick up the subtleties of forum etiquette on their own. However most people also learn how to use the "quote" code and hyperlink option on their own too.
> 
> ...



Is it bad manners to post on here nude?


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

St Mirren seem a decent side. Blatant hand ball decision not given...


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is it bad manners to post on here nude?



No, but please don't tell us about it.

In my mind you look like this:







And I don't want to think about you sitting there with your tinfoil hat on and your little wangdoodle hanging out.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 21, 2012)

manny-p said:


> St Mirren seem a decent side.



Yeah, they're giving us a good game. Hopefully they'll tire a bit in the last half hour.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

Yass!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

Aye but its not over yet!


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck sake that was close...


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 21, 2012)

That might have been our best win all season. I don't think any other team has put us under that much pressure. Great 3 points.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> That might have been our best win all season. I don't think any other team has put us under that much pressure. Great 3 points.


Yep Brown's goal put the icing on the cake.


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2012)

Aye Broonys goal was a cracker. Wee Forrest wasnt too bad an effort either though.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 22, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> That might have been our best win all season. I don't think any other team has put us under that much pressure. Great 3 points.



No pressure when we put 4 past shame fc, had a legitimate goal disallowed and hit the bar ?


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2012)

Correct, no pressure.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No pressure when we put 4 past shame fc, had a legitimate goal disallowed and hit the bar ?


Are you still welcoming the chase?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 23, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Are you still welcoming the chase?



Yes, just as your mob are still trying to chase.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 23, 2012)

So, what's life like now civilisation has collapsed following Celtic complaining and shattering the very foundations of society as a result of a goal wrongfully being disallowed on Saturday?!

Hmmmm.... Thought not.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No pressure when we put 4 past shame fc, had a legitimate goal disallowed and hit the bar ?



Daydreaming about better times are we?

In reality I remember it being a different sort of game (from the St Mirren one). More of a late collapse after a game that ebbed and flowed for the most part. At one point we were 2-1 up and looking pretty good. St Mirren done a better job of restricting our attacking opportunities, shutting us down in midfield and consistently carving out their own chances over the course of it.

I'm sure there are other games that I'm forgetting too that you could  argue were similar or worse in terms of "pressure". But thankfully there are no fans of other teams on here that have your penchant for oversensitivity and pettiness.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 23, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Daydreaming about better times are we?
> 
> In reality I remember it being a different sort of game (from the St Mirren one). More of a late collapse after a game that ebbed and flowed for the most part. At one point we were 2-1 up and looking pretty good. St Mirren done a better job of restricting our attacking opportunities, shutting us down in midfield and consistently carving out their own chances over the course of it.
> 
> I'm sure there are other games that I'm forgetting too that you could argue were similar or worse in terms of "pressure". But thankfully there are no fans of other teams on here that have your penchant for oversensitivity and pettiness.



Oversensitivity and pettiness ? Now that is just bad manners.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 23, 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16689318.stm

In other news I'd like to not welcome Rabiu Ibrahim to Celtic FC as the odds that he has a registered member of Urban75 seem rather remote.

However I believe that it's customary to make a preposterous claim whenever a new player signs so I would like to state for the record that I believe all the Celtic players have bigger penises than all the Rangers players.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 23, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16689318.stm
> 
> 
> However I believe that it's customary to make a  claim whenever a new player signs so I would like to state for the record that I believe all the Celtic players are bigger penises than all the Rangers players.




I agree.


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I agree.



Hahaha, thats brilliant. I see what you did there, you replaced have with are. Pure comedy gold so you are.


----------



## starfish (Jan 27, 2012)

Falkirk on sunday. Could be awkward but hopefully we should win with a bit to spare. Keeping with the Scottish manager thread theme we're up against an ex Celt in Elvis Pressley albeit one via Gorgie & Ibroke.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> Ibroke.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 28, 2012)

manny-p said:


>



Now Manny. It is not funny to mock the afflicted.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 29, 2012)

Fair play to Falkirk they are playing some nice stuff. Their goal was quality.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 29, 2012)

Kallum Higginbotham looks good.


----------



## starfish (Jan 30, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Fair play to Falkirk they are playing some nice stuff. Their goal was quality.



Aye, they certainly gave us a few problems but we thoroughly deserved the win in the end.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 31, 2012)

Any new potential signing for Celtic?


----------



## starfish (Jan 31, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Any new potential signing for Celtic?



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16779673.stm

Some Polish bloke on a 6 month loan deal.  I think thats 3 or 4 so far this January.


----------



## starfish (Feb 2, 2012)

Bangura's out with a knee injury for posibly 12 weeks but Efrain Juarez is back from his loan spell. Glad to see that as i felt he was a bit unlucky with us. Decent & skilfull player & will give us a bit of cover for Kayal.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 3, 2012)

I was pretty impressed with Juarez when he first arrived but he seemed to lose his way after the ban from the Mexican national team. I'd love it if he can get back to that but I have this feeling that both him and Lennon have already made up their minds that it's not going to happen for him at Celtic.

Bangura won't be a big loss. I can only hope that after rehab and a preseason he starts showing some signs of being worth the money. 

I have two questions for youse though:

1) Does the recent financial hilarity at Rangers vindicate the current board? I know a lot of people thought that we should be splashing the cash a bit more freely while the other mob started having to deal with part 1 of their debt problems (The Lloyds TSB debt).

2) Along similar lines, does anyone think that the squad is getting too big? I really can't see how we can be balancing the budget with all those extra bodies.


----------



## starfish (Feb 3, 2012)

1) Mebbes aye, mebbes naw. Id be happier if we'd had the last 3 titles in a row tbh, which would have made it 6 in a row. We have brought in a lot of new players but none for any large amounts of money. Maybe McGeadys 9 mill has gone on wages instead.

2) If we can afford it then fair enough. Competition for places so keeps everyone on their toes.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 4, 2012)

http://sport.stv.tv/football/scotti...am-spent-on-transfers-in-the-last-five-years/

Shows that we've pretty much balanced the books on transfers in the last 5 years. That's the model I think we should be taking. Not one of us wants to see a return to the dark days of the early 90s. Sadly, there'll always be people unhappy that we're not spending silly money. Still cringe at the memory of The Bunnet getting booed as he raised the league flag.


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Feb 4, 2012)

Jesus, i think the squad is too big, and the problem is that its too big with quite a lot of deadwood, below par players that need to be moved on


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 4, 2012)

IBEM

Good read, cheers. I'm sure that's much more reliable than my gut economics and without access to the books you tend to have to rely on the media's inflated figures. Personally, I'm thrilled with the recent trend towards buying good quality prospects and it's undoubtedly our future. It's sometimes easy to forget just how young our current team is.

I remember the booing thing too. I was there that day (and didn't boo), but I do remember Fergus being a frustrating guy to have at the helm. I think that was at the height of the Jock Brown debacle and Wim Jansen's departure so let's just say I understood it a little bit.

My own view is that the current board is probably congratulating themselves on not having Rangers' financial problems. In reality I think they need to take responsibility for conceding 3 league titles to a financially crippled team. I think the big mistake they made was not having a worthwhile plan in place for replacing Strachan.

I also think that they have called some of the big transfer decisions wrong too. We found money for Juarez and Bangura but not for Fletcher and McCarthy etc. I'm not saying that we need shot of the lot of them, but I'm concerned that the board has become something of an old crony club that maybe lacks leadership and insight into the game.

UG

Yeah, I keep waiting for a clear-out but obviously it hasn't happened yet. I could think of a good few players that I would let go in the summer.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 8, 2012)

snort


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 9, 2012)

Fantastic stuff tonight. If we hit 80% of that in the rest of our games then I think we might have a few reasons to have a party this year!


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (Feb 9, 2012)

Just out of interest, does anyone know what the deal is with Scottish teams qualifying for the Champions League and Europa Cup this year? I had a look at the Wiki pages, but it looks horrendously complicated - as far as I could tell, league winners and runners up go into the third qualifying knock out round in the CL, with that and another play-off round before the group stages. If that is correct, does that mean that (in terms of CL progression) there isn't any advantage to either Celtic or Rangers in actually winning the league?

Third and fourth placed league finishers into the EC - which could make for an interesting league run-in, given that only 9 points separate 4th to 10th in the league currently.

Does the Scottish Cup make any difference to European qualification? I seem to recall that it did hence Falkirk and Raith Rovers etc. getting (usually one) game in Europe in years gone by.

or have I just got all of that completely wrong?


----------



## starfish (Feb 9, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Fantastic stuff tonight. If we hit 80% of that in the rest of our games then I think we might have a few reasons to have a party this year!


 
Just seen the highlights. Cant really tell if the ball crossed the line for Hearts but i don think it would made a differnce in the long run. We'd still have done them. Broonys on a good run now, 4 goals in 4 games.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 9, 2012)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know what the deal is with Scottish teams qualifying for the Champions League and Europa Cup this year? I had a look at the Wiki pages, but it looks horrendously complicated - as far as I could tell, league winners and runners up go into the third qualifying knock out round in the CL, with that and another play-off round before the group stages. If that is correct, does that mean that (in terms of CL progression) there isn't any advantage to either Celtic or Rangers in actually winning the league?
> 
> Third and fourth placed league finishers into the EC - which could make for an interesting league run-in, given that only 9 points separate 4th to 10th in the league currently.
> 
> ...


 
The winners of the league go into the "Champions" pot whilst the runners up go into another. Scottish Cup winners get a Europa League place if they haven't already qualified through the league route. If they have, then an extra place is allocated to the 5th placed SPL side, instead of the losing finalists as in previous years.

At least that's what I think happens, barring any administration or liquidation events that may or may not occur between now and the end of the season.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Feb 9, 2012)

Whit's happening peeps? I've no way to see any games these days so have no idea what's going on. 

Have looked in a few times only to see wankeradge daftness on most pages. 

Are wi still top o'the league? ..


----------



## starfish (Feb 9, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Whit's happening peeps? I've no way to see any games these days so have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Have looked in a few times only to see wankeradge daftness on most pages.
> 
> Are wi still top o'the league? ..


 
Aye, & still in both cups & dont have HMRC chasing us for millions & our Chairman hasnt sold the silverware to pay the leccy bill.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheers starfish. x


----------



## manny-p (Feb 10, 2012)

starfish said:


> Just seen the highlights. Cant really tell if the ball crossed the line for Hearts but i don think it would made a differnce in the long run. We'd still have done them. Broonys on a good run now, 4 goals in 4 games.


Broony looked immense in that game. I guess the hated opposition he is playing against could have made him run that extra yard etc.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 11, 2012)

I see shame fc want a statue erected to remember the victims of the Irish potatoe famine. Where in Ireland is Glasgow? Shame fc should build it with their own money outside the peado dome along with their other statues.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

Where in Ireland is Liverpool, Cardiff, Boston MA, Cambridge MA, Chicago, New York, Philadelphia, Pheonix, Portland, Hackensack, Quebec city, Montreal, Toronto, Melbourne, Sydney or the very many other cities with famine memorials?

There's very few places in the world where the idea of a famine memorial would be controversial.

That's because there are few places in the world with people of your particular plankitude.

That said, I'll be the first person to donate money for the Rangers FC memorial in Govan. It's only right that we pay tribute to the millions of innocent pounds that were lost in the terrible events of 1994-2012.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 11, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Where in Ireland is Liverpool, Cardiff, Boston MA, Cambridge MA, Chicago, New York, Philadelphia, Pheonix, Portland, Hackensack, Quebec city, Montreal, Toronto, Melbourne, Sydney or the very many other cities with famine memorials?
> 
> There's very few places in the world where the idea of a famine memorial would be controversial.
> 
> ...


 
shame fc want to make a political statement with this,nothing more nothing less.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> shame fc want to make a political statement with this,nothing more nothing less.


 
That's a different argument entirely and personally I don't see why it's any of Celtic FC's business. Then again it's not exactly the first time that somebody in Scotland has used their position to sound off on an aspect of the sectarianism debate that's well beyond their area of expertise.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 11, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> That's a different argument entirely and personally I don't see why it's any of Celtic FC's business. Then again it's not exactly the first time that somebody in Scotland has used their position to sound off on an aspect of the sectarianism debate that's well beyond their area of expertise.


 
Everything shame fc does is political.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Everything shame fc does is political.


 
Everything you think is nonsensical.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

A nice 3 points today.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah. I thought the midfield put in a great shift, Ledley and Brown in particular.

I'm still not sure about big Danny's sending off but even if he got the ball he really misjudged the situation a few seconds before. I'd prefer not to see him in the hoops again if possible. 

I also thought the ref was poor throughout the game and in particular in the last 10-15 mins.


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Big Danny is good in the air but he has no turn of pace & has been found out by good strikers. Hes a trier i'll give him that though.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-17009960

I'm reasonably satisfied with that result. Bank debt is down and we're still turning a profit while bringing in players and signing existing ones on new contracts. So it looks like my earlier stated fear about the squad size isn't having that detrimental an effect on the bottom line.

I think it also shows how crucial playing in europe is going to be for us next year especially if we don't sell any of our bigger players in the summer.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-17009960
> 
> I'm reasonably satisfied with that result. Bank debt is down and we're still turning a profit while bringing in players and signing existing ones on new contracts. So it looks like my earlier stated fear about the squad size isn't having that detrimental an effect on the bottom line.
> 
> I think it also shows how crucial playing in europe is going to be for us next year especially if we don't sell any of our bigger players in the summer.


 
Bank debt is down, why no total debt? Shame fc in trouble and some creative editing from the bbc.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Bank debt is down, why no total debt? Shame fc in trouble and some creative editing from the bbc.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


>


 
Poor kitty the timspiracy got him in the end. He was a good bear(cat).


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-17009960
> 
> I'm reasonably satisfied with that result. Bank debt is down and we're still turning a profit while bringing in players and signing existing ones on new contracts. So it looks like my earlier stated fear about the squad size isn't having that detrimental an effect on the bottom line.
> 
> I think it also shows how crucial playing in europe is going to be for us next year especially if we don't sell any of our bigger players in the summer.


 
Read it earlier. Not as bad as it could be given the present financial climate & the severe lack of tv money these days. Anyway im sure anchorage will be along soon enough to make some comment about it not being the real debt figure & that Celtic are in crisis & the BBC are covering it up


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> Read it earlier. Not as bad as it could be given the present financial climate & the severe lack of tv money these days. Anyway im sure anchorage will be along soon enough to make some comment about it not being the real debt figure & that Celtic are in crisis & the BBC are covering it up


 
How does your evil  mind get through my tinfoil timspiracy barrier? I will now double layer it.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

In fairness, since reading the rangerstaxcase website I gather it's fairly common practice to understate debt and overstate income at an AGM with a little bit of financial shuffling.

But even allowing for that it doesn't seem like a bad set of results. It's certainly a good indication that we can afford to keep the current level of numbers and quality in the squad without adding to the debt.


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> How does your evil mind get through my tinfoil timspiracy barrier? I will now double layer it.


 
My evil mind can see through your boringly predictable posting nature.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Bank debt is down, why no total debt? Shame fc in trouble and some creative editing from the bbc.


 
Since you're so certain of this why don't we have a wager?

Come up with a reasonable claim based on that assumption and we'll see if you can ever produce evidence to substantiate it. If Celtic are in such "trouble", clearly this will be biting us on the arse pretty shortly.

So what do you think we're going to find out? Debts totaling over X million? Imminent defaults? Any of the many calamities currently afflicting your club?

Because if this "trouble" can remain under the radar for eternity then it doesn't really sound like trouble to me at all.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Since you're so certain of this why don't we have a wager?
> 
> Come up with a reasonable claim based on that assumption and we'll see if you can ever produce evidence to substantiate it. If Celtic are in such "trouble", clearly this will be biting us on the arse pretty shortly.
> 
> ...



Desmond has deep pockets.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Desmond has deep pockets.


 
That doesn't sound too troubling to me.

I would be much more troubled by my club filing papers stating their intention to appoint an administrator, for example.

Actually,it suddenly seems as if all my troubles have been washed away.


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

An appeal has been lodged regarding Big Dannys red card against Caley Thistle.


----------



## starfish (Feb 17, 2012)

Hibees away tomorrow. Always a tricky game but hopefully we can keep the run going.  Big Danny will be available as the appeal was succesful.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 17, 2012)

Hibees away on Sunday actually 

Easy enough to get distracted this week though


----------



## starfish (Feb 17, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Hibees away on Sunday actually
> 
> Easy enough to get distracted this week though


 
The 3 o'clock kick off confused me  Plus the fact that i looked at my watch & thought it said today was the 18th.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Hibees away on Sunday actually
> 
> Easy enough to get distracted this week though


 
Schools out ?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

An open message to the Celtic Family

Despite what your graceless Chief executive and compliant media would tell you, you have little right to the endemic mock indignation which vast majority of you seem to display like a mawkish badge of honour.

For if we are to put your Club and it's history under the same degree of scrutiny afforded Rangers FC and it's recent history I fear that there would be nothing mock about the universal revulsion and indignation felt by the majority of right minded people.

From wartime machinations against the country from which you have gained your history and some would say prominence in the football world, to child abuse and the systemic failure and cover up which ensued. The subsequent dynasties of custodian families who are alleged to have massaged down attendance figures so as to line their own pockets and therefore evade paying tax. If we are to consider stripping miscreant clubs of their honours then surely much of your nine in a row is tarnished?

In fact your clubs flirtation with administration or indeed worse was precipitated by years of asset stripping by those very families, Celtic minded zealots who could not find it in their hearts or narrow minds to admit their greatest ever manager to the board because of his religion, a policy still in place today...And you preach to us about being inclusive, Mark Walters certainly felt included when he made his debut for Rangers at your stadium, included into your vile hatred of Rangers coupled with your endemic racism which is consistently peddled by today's supporters via twitter and facebook.

How many fines have you had from UEFA in regard to pitch invasion? How many of your number glory in the anthems which celebrate a sectarian murder gang? How many referees and their families have been attacked or intimidated by supporters of your club? Scotland's shame indeed, a body of fans who despite the huge improvement in behaviour of the Rangers support, categorically refuse to drop the sectarian name calling and singing which blights their club!

Enjoy reveling in what is the darkest hour for Rangers and it's support, but remember this: You will always be a graceless, classless organisation founded on the basis of religious expediency and separation. Rangers will always be seen as Scotland's greatest club, your nemesis, the antithesis of all that you stand for, we will be back stronger and better than before with Celtic emphatically consigned to where they belong....In our wake!!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 18, 2012)

Didn't we discuss the appropriateness of copy + pasting large chunks of text on the forum?

Or does the fact that you didn't provide a link to the author indicate that you want us believe that you wrote that pish yourself?

http://forum.rangersmedia.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=211139

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...mond-comments-claiming-dont-need-Rangers.html

http://immaturegamers.net/showthrea...signal-intent-to-go-into-administration/page9

http://www.monthehoops.co.uk/showthread.php?t=14074&page=2


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Didn't we discuss the appropriateness of copy + pasting large chunks of text on the forum?
> 
> Or does the fact that you didn't provide a link to the author indicate that you want us believe that you wrote that pish yourself?
> 
> ...


 

It's the web police.I don't claim to have written it.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 18, 2012)

Then next time post a link. It's just basic forum etiquette.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Then next time post a link. It's just basic forum etiquette.


 
Ok.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 18, 2012)

rangers used to be a football team just like Celtic  Then they took an arrow to the knee


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

Paolo di Canio speaks some sense shocker.
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/footbal...6908-23755214/


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> rangers used to be a football team just like Celtic Then they took an arrow to the knee


 
Pulled it out and got on with it.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 18, 2012)

Or alternatively you could just print it out and stick it to your fridge. 

Let's be honest, it's a letter to the Rangers family. Roughly translated it reads: "Listen guys I know we've based our entire identity on the misguided notion that we are "better" than those uppity taigs across the city and it's going to be difficult to keep that delusion going since we're almost certainly looking at several years of watching them win title after title. But don't give up! We can still drag up events from 30-60 years ago and pretend that our superiority is based on that. Alright? Delusions locked and loaded? Let's go!

Just remember this is Rangers: 






And this is Celtic:





And we're not going to let reality get in the way of our simplistic dichotomy!"


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

54 titles proves we are superior.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 18, 2012)

That's the spirit! Chin up old boy!


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 18, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Paolo di Canio speaks some sense shocker.
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/footbal...6908-23755214/


 
Well it does seem that you have the support of a fascist scumbag, well done, must make you tingle with pride.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well it does seem that you have the support of a fascist scumbag, well done, must make you tingle with pride.


 
And he played for torbett fc and still supports them.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 18, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And he played for torbett fc and still supports them.


 
He's a cunt he can fuck right off.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He's a cunt he can fuck right off.


 
Tell me he hasn't been thrown out of the torbett fc family.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tell me he hasn't been thrown out of the torbett fc family.


He should do. He shouldnt be allowed to manage or play for a club in this country.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 19, 2012)

manny-p said:


> He should do. *He shouldnt be allowed to manage or play for a club in this country.*


 
I disagree, that notwithstanding, he's still a scummy fascist cunt, imho.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I disagree, that notwithstanding, he's still a scummy fascist cunt, imho.


Did Celtic fans know his politics when he was at celtic?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 19, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Did Celtic fans know his politics when he was at celtic?


 
There was always rumours, a bit stereotypically based on his being a Lazio fan. He only openly admitted his politics over here in his book when he was with West Ham. He talked about Mussolini being an ethical politician and his personal friendship with Gianfranco Fini who was then the leader of the National Alliance, a fascist party.


----------



## starfish (Feb 19, 2012)

He did an interview in the Indy recently trying to explain his politics.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 19, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Did Celtic fans know his politics when he was at celtic?


 
The fact they sing songs supporting the i ran away should tell you why his fascist views were welcomed at the at the gary glitter arena.
http://www.victims.org.uk/nazi.html


----------



## anchorage (Feb 19, 2012)

Funny video from limmy
<not funny video removed: ed>


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 19, 2012)

Another great win today. I think the only question now is: how many points are we going to win by?

Given how the two teams are playing I'd say 20+ doesn't seem like a bad bet.

Also Anchorage, I know you're hurting right now but I'd pack in the trolling if I was you. It's explicitly against the forum rules that I suggest you re-familiarize yourself with.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/help/terms


----------



## starfish (Feb 19, 2012)

& whens the earliest we can win it. Cant be too far away.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Another great win today. I think the only question now is: how many points are we going to win by?
> 
> Given how the two teams are playing I'd say 20+ doesn't seem like a bad bet.
> 
> ...


 
And you are ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 19, 2012)

The guy who will report your posts if you keep trolling.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> The guy who will report your posts if you keep trolling.


 
Oh that guy.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Funny video from limmy
> <not funny video removed: ed>


The real limmy-


----------



## anchorage (Feb 19, 2012)

manny-p said:


> The real limmy-




Is that not the continuity limmy ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't ask me why, but I clicked on that video link.



> Stokes [celtic's Irish player] is vermin, Dirty provo cunt needs locked up pronto
> Lawell is a wank, wanks off to the pope thrice nightly every weekday
> Spiers is a poof, sold his arse for 30 bob in university
> Sands ate his own shit, died for a cause and Adams sold him down the river
> To tell yous the truth, you're all vermin.


 
The fact that you found that bigoted and homophobic pish funny really just speaks volumes about you. The fact that you decided to share it on here shows that you really don't know what it appropriate for a bulletin board. That's not banter, it's an example of everything wrong with the old firm. 

I'm all for banter and rivalry. But I'm frankly sick of reading your constant drivel about the IRA, anti-Rangers conspiracies and how Irish-catholics and Celtic FC are the source of all evil in the world. You are the only person on here that wants to drag the discussion down to that level. The rest of us really just want to talk about the football.

Seriously, pack it in before this becomes a matter for the mods. And take down the link for that video. It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Don't ask me why, but I clicked on that video link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The fact you support a club who kept quiet about children being raped says a lot about you. As for your photo of the ice crean and jelly in the colours of green , white and orange what has that got to do with football and has it something to do with torbett ?


----------



## manny-p (Feb 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The fact you support a club who kept quiet about children being raped says a lot about you. As for your photo of the ice crean and jelly in the colours of green , white and orange what has that got to do with football and has it something to do with torbett ?


So by that logic if walter smith is found out to be a paedo cunt and the club covered it up you would stop supporting rangers?


----------



## starfish (Feb 20, 2012)

The police are getting their knickers in a twist as we could win the league at the next Old Firm match on 25th March. I would prefer if we won it the week before on the 18th, that would be a lovely birthday present.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

manny-p said:


> So by that logic if walter smith is found out to be a paedo cunt you would stop supporting rangers?




If I found out they had employed him twice ( once after he had already been kicked out of the club, like Torbett and continued to ignore his rape of young boys) then yes, I would stop supporting Rangers. As this has never happened at Rangers I would then suggest that all Torbett fc fans are quite happy to keep a club like that in buisness .


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The fact you support a club who kept quiet about children being raped says a lot about you. As for your photo of the ice crean and jelly in the colours of green , white and orange what has that got to do with football and has it something to do with torbett ?


 
The sad thing is, I honestly think you don't understand the difference between the two things. I think you also honestly believe that dragging up a scandal from several decades ago is some kind of debating masterstroke and the answer to every question.

I see that video link is still there.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> The sad thing is, I honestly think you don't understand the difference between the two things. I think you also honestly believe that dragging up a scandal from several decades ago is some kind of debating masterstroke and the answer to every question.
> 
> I see that video link is still there.




Ignoring the jelly and ice cream ? Deny,deflect and  blame. Torbett fc and it's scum since 1888.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As for your photo of the ice crean and jelly in the colours of green , white and orange what has that got to do with football and has it something to do with torbett ?


 
Jelly and ice cream is a well known party food, ie food you eat at a party. Just like pass the parcel is a well known party game, ie a game you play at a party. As in having a party when Rangers die. Nothing more than that.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2012)

Please don't report those videos because I've no interest in having to sit through them.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Please don't report those videos because I've no interest in having to sit through them.


 


> _Stokes [celtic's Irish player] is vermin, Dirty provo cunt needs locked up pronto_
> _Lawell is a wank, wanks off to the pope thrice nightly every weekday_
> _Spiers is a poof, sold his arse for 30 bob in university_
> _Sands ate his own shit, died for a cause and Adams sold him down the river_
> _To tell yous the truth, you're all vermin._


 
Is this acceptable content for these boards?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Is this acceptable content for these boards?


It's all shit. The Rangers stuff is shit and the Celtic stuff is shit and the people promoting all this dull, boring, religo-beef bullshit on these boards should be ashamed of themselves.

The good news is that 99.9999% of the readers of this board aren't going to give a flying fuck about that video and will never press 'play.'


----------



## starfish (Feb 20, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha Ha just put him on ignore
Ha Ha Ha Ha you dont see his posts no more
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 20, 2012)

editor said:


> It's all shit. The Rangers stuff is shit and the Celtic stuff is shit and the people promoting all this dull, boring, religo-beef bullshit on these boards should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> The good news is that 99.9999% of the readers of this board aren't going to give a flying fuck about that video and will never press 'play.'


 
I wish I hadn't. But what i think you're not seeing is that there is only one person promoting this dull, boring religo-beef bullshit. The rest of us really couldn't give a fuck about it.

We could entirely eliminate the dull boring religo-beef bullshit by banning one poster or even just making it clear to him that the religo-beef bullshit isn't going to be tolerated.

Because if you're saying that if my sentence for being a Celtic fan is having to listen to that horseshit then I guess my decade+ long membership on these boards is over. Personally I don't care to listen to that in real life and I'm not going to get involved in it here.

I like this place because for the most part it tends to attract fairly intelligent and well-informed people. Personally I think that needs to be defended from people that drag the discussion down to that level.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> We could entirely eliminate the dull boring religo-beef bullshit by banning one poster or even just making it clear to him that the religo-beef bullshit isn't going to be tolerated.
> .


 
Fuck banning anchorage. I enjoy winding him up.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> We could entirely eliminate the dull boring religo-beef bullshit by banning one poster or even just making it clear to him that the religo-beef bullshit isn't going to be tolerated.





manny-p said:


> Fuck banning anchorage. I enjoy winding him up.


So this is what it's like to be a mod. One poster saying he's going to leave the boards unless I ban a poster, whie another is strongly against the idea.

As a starting point, I'd recommend using the ignore feature. I'm also going to delete that video too. That limmy video may be as bad for all I know but someone will have to do the watching for me.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 20, 2012)

editor said:


> So this is what it's like to be a mod. One poster saying he's going to leave the boards unless I ban a poster, whie another is strongly against the idea.
> 
> As a starting point, I'd recommend using the ignore feature. I'm also going to delete that video too.


What the phil old firm one? Everyone agrees that one is comedy and not sectarian bigot stuff.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 20, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Fuck banning anchorage. I enjoy winding him up.


 

Leave him be. The sad bastard's one back page headline away from an aneurysm.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Leave him be. The sad bastard's one back page headline away from an aneurysm.


Tbh I would miss the wee cunt if he got banned.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 20, 2012)

manny-p said:


> What the phil old firm one? Everyone agrees that one is not sectarian bigot stuff.


 
Fixed


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 20, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Tbh I would miss the wee cunt if he got banned.


 
I think he's full of nasty paranoid shite, and he'd only welcome a banning as a form of martyrdom.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 20, 2012)

We'll see how the ignoring goes. Certainly I have no interest in watching his descent into childish bigoted shit-slinging for the time being. I think as his club disintegrates it's only going to get worse.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> We'll see how the ignoring goes. Certainly I have no interest in watching his descent into childish bigoted shit-slinging for the time being. I think as his club disintegrates it's only going to get worse.




Says the ice cream boy.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I think he's full of nasty paranoid shite, and he'd only welcome a banning as a form of martyrdom.




I think you don't think. Still want to use the Hun word about me and any Protestants ?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

editor said:


> So this is what it's like to be a mod. One poster saying he's going to leave the boards unless I ban a poster, whie another is strongly against the idea.
> 
> As a starting point, I'd recommend using the ignore feature. I'm also going to delete that video too. That limmy video may be as bad for all I know but someone will have to do the watching for me.




I can't imagine censorship in any form will make the boards a better place.


inflatable jesus said:


> Is this acceptable content for these boards?



Is supporting sectarian murder gangs acceptable content for this board ? As I posted before the moral high ground you seem to think you have is actually the opposite.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2012)

This is all a great advert for Scottish football!


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

editor said:


> This is all a great advert for Scottish football!


 
It is Scottish football.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I think you don't think. Still want to use the Hun word about me and any Protestants ?


 
 I went to a Protestant school, you div.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It is Scottish football.


Sad but true. Fucking state of affairs.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 20, 2012)

editor said:


> This is all a great advert for Scottish football!


 
It's one poster who continually posts up bigoted, hate-filled rants and thinks child abuse a ripe topic for japes.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 20, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> It's one poster who continually posts up bigoted, hate-filled rants and thinks child abuse a ripe topic for japes.


Unfortunately in reality the West of Scotland and the Central belt is a bastion of sectarian bullshit. Not as bad as NI. But still a disgrace. Anchorage is moderate compared to some folk I know.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> It's one poster who continually posts up bigoted, hate-filled rants and thinks child abuse a ripe topic for japes.


 

Only when other poster try to claim the moral high ground.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 20, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Unfortunately in reality the West of Scotland and the Central belt is a bastion of sectarian bullshit. Not as bad as NI. But still a disgrace. Anchorage is moderate compared to some folk I know.


 
I grew up in Castlemilk, I know fine well what the West of Scotland is like. I just find it galling that editor is writing off Scottish football due to the actions of one man.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 20, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I grew up in Castlemilk, I know fine well what the West of Scotland is like. I just find it galling that editor is writing off Scottish football due to the actions of one man.


editor supported the big man throwing that kids face off the ground in the train incident, I wouldn't be too bothered what he thinks.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 20, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I grew up in Castlemilk, I know fine well what the West of Scotland is like. I just find it galling that editor is writing off Scottish football due to the actions of one man.


 
TLB has done his best to destroy our football i agree.


----------



## starfish (Feb 21, 2012)

editor said:


> This is all a great advert for Scottish football!


 
To be fair ibem is correct. The rest of us just get on with it & try & discuss football.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I went to a Protestant school, you div.




No such thing as a Protestant school unfortunately. Shakes head at the stupidity of some people.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No such thing as a Protestant school unfortunately. Shakes head at the stupidity of some people.


 
you know what I mean.

eta: Maybe you should have told my teachers that.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No such thing as a Protestant school unfortunately. Shakes head at the stupidity of some people.


 
It's effectively what non-denom schools are.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

weepiper said:


> It's effectively what non-denom schools are.




Apart from every faith welcome  to go to them. Again shakes head at the stupidity of some people.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Apart from every faith going to them. Again shakes head at the stupidity of some people.


 
Plenty of muslims send their kids to Catholic schools. And the kids at non-denom schools get end-of-term concerts in Protestant churches. Not Mosques or Kingdom Halls. Plus plenty of Christianity schtick at Christmas and Easter.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Apart from every faith welcome to go to them. Again shakes head at the stupidity of some people.


Would have prefered to have gone to a non dom. Was drip fed catholic shite till i was 16


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Plenty of muslims send their kids to Catholic schools. And the kids at non-denom schools get end-of-term concerts in Protestant churches. Not Mosques or Kingdom Halls. Plus plenty of Christianity schtick at Christmas and Easter.




So it's non- dom instead of Protestant ? Religion should be kept out of school.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> So it's non- dom instead of Protestant ? Religion should be kept out of school.


 
I would agree totally with your last sentence, except that religious studies, ie the inquiry into world religions but NOT the teaching of a religion should be part of the schools curriculum.

Non-doms range from de facto Protestant, to airey fairy teach all religions, through to very little if any religion. They are overwhelmingly 'Protestant' not by anything other than that is the nominal religion of he vast majority of pupils, it's not a conspiracy merely the logical end of having an overwhelmingly nominal Protestant majority. When my former missus got the intro pack to Kilsyth Academy for her daughter it mentioned the 4 visiting Reverends/pastors. 1 a Church of Scotland, 1 a Congregationalist minister, 1 from another Church and 1 from the local 'Church of god' an openly anti-Catholic individual. NO other religion had access to the school, no other faiths had any link or were metnioned in the welcome pack. Now, I agree that's not all schools, but whilst it is not 1 single denomination it is clearly Protestant. That is as unacceptable as RC religious favouritism in RC schools.


----------



## starfish (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice to see Charlie Mulgrew getting picked for Scotlands squad for the upcoming international.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Apart from every faith welcome to go to them. Again shakes head at the stupidity of some people.


 
Erm not my school - east end of Glasgow - in the late seventies, early eighties. It was known as a 'proddy' school by the parents, the teachers, the students and the local catholic school when the schools played at footie.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Erm not my school - east end of Glasgow - in the late seventies, early eighties. It was known as a 'proddy' school by the parents, the teachers, the students and the local catholic school when the schools played at footie.


 
You must be right then.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You must be right then.


 
I was referring to my own background when you originally accused me of being anti-protestant.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 22, 2012)

Kind of a weird game tonight. Dunfermline just seemed to want to keep the score down and showed no interest in making a game of it. Official BBC possession stats were 72% celtic and 28% Dunfermline.

It could have been about 10-0 if Stokes and Hooper had their shooting boots on. Even still, we looked a bit slack and lethargic at times and I think we'll need to step it up a gear if we want to keep the winning run going against Motherwell.


----------



## starfish (Feb 22, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Kind of a weird game tonight. Dunfermline just seemed to want to keep the score down and showed no interest in making a game of it. Official BBC possession stats were 72% celtic and 28% Dunfermline.
> 
> It could have been about 10-0 if Stokes and Hooper had their shooting boots on. Even still, we looked a bit slack and lethargic at times and I think we'll need to step it up a gear if we want to keep the winning run going against Motherwell.


 
Aye, 27 shots with 16 on target. 20 points clear. Its like 2001 all over again 
Glad Motherwell got a win too, keeps the pressure on the Hu, oops, Gers for 2nd spot.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> Aye, 27 shots with 16 on target. 20 points clear. Its like 2001 all over again
> Glad Motherwell got a win too, keeps the pressure on the Hu, oops, Gers for 2nd spot.


Yep but we are playing the 'well next. Wouldn't mind losing to them to stress out Anchorage and co.


----------



## starfish (Feb 22, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Yep but we are playing the 'well next. Wouldn't mind losing to them to stress out Anchorage and co.


 
Id love to keep the run going but yes it would be funny as fuck.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 22, 2012)

starfish said:


> Id love to keep the run going but yes it would be funny as fuck.


Caley thistle have to go balistic against the gers though for the loss to be in our favour.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought this was worth a read:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...y-Dalglishs-influence-management-career.html?

I always liked Malky. It was nice to see someone come from obscurity like that and make into the team at a "big club". The old firm game that he scored in was also one of those big turning points for the club on our way out of the dark days of the early 90s so to me that's how I'll probably always remember him.

It was this bit I found interesting though:



> ‘I left Celtic as a player a long time ago and they had just brought in Stiliyan Petrov. He was a 19-year-old Bulgaria captain. But in the first year he suffered depression. He would train and then at 2pm he would go back to his flat on his own.​‘After six months he didn’t know how to pay a bill or use a bank. They were going to cut his water off, his gas off, his electricity. He wasn’t going out. It was only when the Celtic doorman asked him one day how he was that he broke down in tears.​‘The doorman and his wife took him home and fixed up his house and got his bills sorted.​‘That shows what can happen. In football we buy a product but it’s a human product. It needs looking after. He was 19.’​


 
It was widely assumed that he had problems adjusting, especially as we began to see what an incredible player he really was, but I had no idea it was that bad for him.​ 
I hope that we have gotten better about that sort of thing. Funny though that the article is largely about how great Dalglish is despite the fact that it was the Dalglish/ John Barnes combo that appeared to hang the poor guy out to dry.​


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 24, 2012)

More bad news from Snake Mountain



> *STRATHCLYDE Police Chief Constable Stephen House has thrown games at Ibrox into doubt by insisting his officers will not be on duty unless the force is paid up front and last week's bill is settled.*
> Mr House said his force has still not been paid for the policing by hundreds of officers of Saturday's 1-0 Scottish Premier League (SPL) defeat to Kilmarnock and confirmed it was a creditor for the club's administrators.
> It was owed £51,000 for providing officers for three previous games when the club went into administration last Tuesday, with Saturday's fixture adding around £20,000 to the bill.
> Mr House told Strathclyde Police Authority yesterday the force had to join a long lost of creditors and was not a preferred creditor.


 
http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/unpaid-police-bill-puts-games-at-risk.16839445


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> More bad news from Snake Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/unpaid-police-bill-puts-games-at-risk.16839445


 
Is House a Catholic surname? I smell a c*h*onsp*h*iracy.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 24, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> More bad news from Snake Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/unpaid-police-bill-puts-games-at-risk.16839445





The administrators have already said the police are happy with the way the costs will be met. More shit stirring from the mhedia.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The administrators have already said the police are happy with the way the costs will be met. More shit stirring from the mhedia.


 
I thought that was the case, certainly seemed to be last I heard. The Administrators ain't stupid.


----------



## starfish (Feb 24, 2012)

Expect a rise in Coucil Tax in Glasgow to cover the shortfall then.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 24, 2012)

starfish said:


> Expect a rise in Coucil Tax in Glasgow to cover the shortfall then.


 
Quite happy to pay it, after all i paid for torbett fc to get extra land for their new stand.


----------



## starfish (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17170881



> Rangers' administrators are expected to make an announcement on the future of the Scottish champions' staff and players on Tuesday or Wednesday


 
I have some mixed feeling about this. On one hand you don't want to see anyone lose their job because of the appalling decisions made by their corporate superiors. On the other, it's going to be interesting to see how the axe will fall. Will they try to hold on to their decent players despite their fat weekly wage packets? Could this even be an opportunity for us to pick up a couple of bargains?

I certainly hope that they don't cut the ordinary working people at the club while keeping on the players with astronomical salaries.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 27, 2012)

This issue has been rattling around celtic cyberspace for a while now and while my gut says this won't be the isssue that the author hopes it will, it's still a question worth asking:

http://www.philmacgiollabhain.ie/the-utmost-good-faith/

The stronger part of the claim is the role of Campbell Ogilvie who was on the Rangers board during the height of the EBT and was also the treasurer and now vice president of the SFA, a body that has obligations to UEFA in making sure that players are properly registered.

Much of the argument centers on whether the EBT constitutes a second contract that was not included in the registration documents of the players. So was Ogilvie and the other Rangers directors who held positions in the Scottish football hierarchy complicit in improperly registering players by not saying what they knew?

This article assumes that the EBT was kept off the registration documents and maybe that's true but I don't recall seeing that confirmed anywhere. If it is then I think we'll be hearing more about this issue in the days and weeks to come.


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17170881
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So if they make players redundant can they sign up to other clubs if the transfer window is closed.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 27, 2012)

That's my understanding. They would be free agents and free to sign to any club in the same way that Daniel Cousin was before he got caught in the administration fiasco.


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2012)

As you say could be a chance for a couple of bargains but i dont think the reaction from the Orcs would be a positive one if we did.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 28, 2012)

McGregor is their best player and will go down to England. I feel for all the backroom staff and folk who make rangers work behind the scenes.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 28, 2012)

Another decent article re: dodgy dealings at Ibrox

http://www.sportingintelligence.com...ing-cash-key-to-minimising-job-losses-260201/

The highlights:



> RANGERS’ administrators are in a race against time to trace multiple secret six-figure payments made by the Craig Whyte regime to associates and related parties during his time at Ibrox, _Sportingintelligence_ can reveal, and the success or otherwise of that task will have a direct impact on first-team job losses...
> 
> Paul Clark of administrators Duff & Phelps says: ‘We’re still looking at other cuts and I expect to make an announcement about this at some stage next week. But those cuts will undoubtedly include playing staff'...
> 
> ...




A lot of the Whyte stuff logically follows from what has already been made public about the deal. This article though seems to suggest that the administrators are on the same page about what exactly Whyte owns.

It seems like he had been putting a lot of effort into keeping money coming into Rangers off the official books and away from the club. Presumably he was banking on an administration/ liquidation move from the start.


----------



## starfish (Feb 28, 2012)

All i can say is im glad its not Celtic. It gives me a headache trying to work out all the shite that is going on at Mordor. Just what the hell was Whyte trying to do & how did he think he would get away with it?

& in other news, Majstorovic is out for the rest of the season.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, that's a shame. I've been critical of him recently but missing out on one last European Championship has got to be a sore one for the big eejit.

So here's what really annoys me about the Craig Whyte/ Rangers thing:

The deal goes through May 6th. He's obviously had a good look at the books and knows the financial state of the club. So much so that evidently he immediately stops paying PAYE.

Despite that, in the close season he signs 5 (wasn't it?) players and extends the contracts of 3 presumably on improved terms and resigned Healy even though his contract was up.

Sometime soon afterwards they decide to stop paying the other Scottish clubs money that they owe them for various things.

January comes around and despite the opportunity to reduce the wage bill and bring some money in, they only let one player go, sign one more player and attempt and fail to sign another. Then less than two weeks later they're filing for administration. All the while they're not paying their taxes and screwing various other clubs over but ignoring an opportunity to fix the problem. Something just really stinks about that.

What annoys me is not just the way that he has royally fucked Rangers. It's that he made no attempt to help them become solvent and instead he and his mates seemed to do everything they could to leave everyone else hanging, even to the extent of apparently hiding money from the club.

I suppose it was Murray's one last big gift to Scottish football. Handing the club over to the one person who could turn it into an even bigger clusterfuck.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry to keep banging on about this but I just read this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/mattslater/2012/02/rangers_are_dead_long_live_ran.html

Some of the people responding take issue with repeating Whyte's claim that the club costs 45m to run and takes in 35m. They point to this showing turnover of 57m in 2011 and 56m in 2010. Granted the figures may have some wiggle room, but even then it seems like what he is saying doesn't add up. Why has turnover suddenly decreased by 20m?

I don't doubt that as of this second Rangers are struggling to make ends meet. But I don't really buy the argument that this was how Whyte found the club. I think using the season book money to pay off the bank debt is the reason they're in administration _now_, not because of the tax case. If HMRC wins the BTC then that would probably have done it anyway but this whole thing stinks of somebody who from day 1 has been trying to cheat the system.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

*Chief Executive sets the record straight*

By: Newsroom Staff on 01 Mar, 2012 16:01
CELTIC Chief Executive Peter Lawwell has today set the record straight with an open letter to the Daily Record newspaper, following a number of stories concerning tickets for the game against Rangers at Ibrox on March 25.
The open letter will appear on the Daily Record website today (Thursday) and will also be printed in a prominent position in Friday´s edition of the newspaper. The letter reads:
Dear Sir,
I am writing with regards to stories which have appeared in the Daily Record over the last few days concerning tickets for the forthcoming match between Celtic and Rangers.
Having not been given the opportunity to comment on these stories prior to them being printed, it is important that Celtic´s position is made clear:
• There was no agreement for Celtic to pay in advance for these match tickets. Therefore, the accusation that Celtic ‘reneged’ on an agreement is wrong.
• The actions of Celtic Football Club have not threatened jobs at Rangers. Any suggestion to the contrary is also wrong.
• There is no ‘bust up’. Indeed we are pleased that yesterday (Wednesday) we received our allocation of tickets for the match from the Administrators of Rangers Football Club.
• We will sell these in the normal manner and will abide by the rules of the Scottish Premier League.
While we have no desire to become involved in the business of any other football club, we felt it very important that we set the record straight and in doing so protect the reputation of Celtic Football Club.
P*eter Lawwell*
*Chief Executive*
*Celtic Football Club*

http://www.celticfc.net/newsstory?item=2274

Anyone got any idea what this is about. Its on the Celtic website & will apparently be in tomorrows Record. Is it because all of this is Celtics fault after all.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 1, 2012)

Media have been claiming that Celtic have gone against an agreement to pay for the tickets in advance. Implication that we're adding to their troubles.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Media have been claiming that Celtic have gone against an agreement to pay for the tickets in advance. Implication that we're adding to their troubles.


 
Surely not. I thought all mhedia in Scotland had nothing but great things to say about Celtic.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

http://viewer.celticfc.net/movieoftheday

25 minutes of Larsson magic. (It might change as it does say movie of the day but i hugely enjoyed watching it)


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 1, 2012)

I miss the vids I bought for the ex other half of Larsson/Hartson..


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

Would be good to be able to d/l that video.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Mar 2, 2012)

There has been some updates on the EBT / secret second contract / improper registration issue today. It looks like it has finally hit the mainstream press and some of the details are interesting:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...gers-accused-misleading-SFA-secret-deals.html



> Rangers stand accused of failing to properly register players after a former director revealed secretive payments had been consistently excluded from contracts lodged with the SFA...​
> it appears such payments were kept 'off the books' - in direct contravention of SFA registration rules. ​​​Former Ibrox director Hugh Adam, who had a 30-year association with the club until 2002, has told Sportsmail that the club's directors were aware of the arrangement - one he believes could have started as early as the mid-1990s. ​'They weren't included in the contracts. They definitely weren't. That was the whole point of them,' he said. 'If they'd been included in the contracts, they would have had to have paid tax on them.​​​


​So if that's true and it seems like this guy should know then you have to ask serious questions about Campbell Ogilvie and his role as both a director of a club that was deliberately cheating SFA rules and a member of the SFA.

The RTC guy had a funny Twitter exchange about this issue with Stewart Regan the SFA chief:



> RTC: @Stewartregan _does SFA get copies of player contracts as part of UEFA licensing process?_
> StewartRegan: @rangerstaxcase _there is no point in answering hypothetical questions and I’m certainly not going to speculate on it._
> RTC: @Stewartregan _fair enough Stewart, but I would get ready to answer this for real if I was you._


 
http://rangerstaxcase.com/


----------



## starfish (Mar 5, 2012)

Shame to see our great run come to an end at the weekend & to a deflected goal as well.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 5, 2012)

It is disappointing but we were dreadful. Worst game of football I've seen in a long while.


----------



## starfish (Mar 5, 2012)

The Jambos result made it slightly easier to bear though


----------



## anchorage (Mar 6, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Media have been claiming that Celtic have gone against an agreement to pay for the tickets in advance. Implication that we're adding to their troubles.


 

It looks like liewell has been caught in a well, lie.
http://blogs.dailyrecord.co.uk/jimtr...me-1.html#more


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2012)

Neil Lennons just picked up his 3rd Manager of the Month award in the last 4 months & Charlie Mulgrew won Player of the Month.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

No Jelly and Ice-cream today bhoys.
At least you'll get Steak Pie for McBride.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No Jelly and Ice-cream today bhoys.
> At least you'll get Steak Pie for McBride.


 

Mmm, steak pie.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Mmm, steak pie.


 
I wonder if steak pie fc will ask for a game to be postponed for mcbride or is that just when the injury and suspension list is too great.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I wonder if steak pie fc will ask for a game to be postponed for mcbride or is that just when the injury and suspension list is too great.


 
Sorry, still thinking about steak pie. Can't get a decent one in NYC. You'd have to travel to New Jersey.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Sorry, still thinking about steak pie. Can't get a decent one in NYC. You'd have to travel to New Jersey.


 
I stayed in Piscataway which had a lovely Dunkin' Donuts near it in Bound Brook.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I stayed in Piscataway which had a lovely Dunkin' Donuts near it in Bound Brook.


 
Fuck sake. I can look out my living room window and see a Dunkin' Donuts. I'm talking about Steak Pie. *STEAK PIE*.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Fuck sake. I can look out my living room window and see a Dunkin' Donuts. I'm talking about Steak Pie. *STEAK PIE*.


 
Living the dream, eh.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Mar 9, 2012)

You know, they're not that tough to make. Steak, gravy, pastry.

I made my own tattie scones a few times before I discovered Stewart's in Kearny.

Isn't there a "British" place in the village that sells Scottish stuff?


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> You know, they're not that tough to make. Steak, gravy, pastry.
> 
> I made my own tattie scones a few times before I discovered Stewart's in Kearny.
> 
> *Isn't there a "British" place in the village that sells Scottish stuff?*


 
It'd be cheaper to buy Rangers.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Mar 9, 2012)

I see. You're saying that you spent all your money on that fancy place with the view of Dunkin Donuts and can no longer afford pastry. 

Well that's your own fault, you should have been smart like me and rented a place in Brooklyn with a view of a Pollo vivo slaughterhouse and a shady basement Santeria cult.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I see. You're saying that you spent all your money on that fancy place with the view of Dunkin Donuts and can no longer afford pastry.
> 
> Well that's your own fault, you should have been smart like me and rented a place in Brooklyn with a view of a Pollo vivo slaughterhouse and a shady basement Santeria cult.


 
It's very fancy. Two adults and two kids living in a rented one bedroom apartment with a view of the (kosher) DD and the local synagogue. I'm living the high life. 

Last time I was at the British place in Greenwich Village - Keswicks? - it didn't have any Scottish fare. I definitely want to check out this place in Kearny.

*eta: Sorry for derailing the thread with my hunger pangs for steak pies. *


----------



## anchorage (Mar 10, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> It's very fancy. Two adults and two kids living in a rented one bedroom apartment with a view of the (kosher) DD and the local synagogue. I'm living the high life.
> 
> Last time I was at the British place in Greenwich Village - Keswicks? - it didn't have any Scottish fare. I definitely want to check out this place in Kearny.
> 
> *eta: Sorry for derailing the thread with my hunger pangs for steak pies. *


 

Gone off ice cream and jelly ?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Gone off ice cream and jelly ?


 
Had to happen sometime, been eating it every day since the 14th


----------



## inflatable jesus (Mar 10, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Last time I was at the British place in Greenwich Village - Keswicks? - it didn't have any Scottish fare. I definitely want to check out this place in Kearny.
> 
> *eta: Sorry for derailing the thread with my hunger pangs for steak pies. *


 
I'm probably wrong about the place in village, it's been years but I thought I remember seeing some Irn-Bru and Highland toffee bars through the window once.

If you're car-less and trying to get to Stewarts you can take the PATH to Harrison and probably a 2 minute bus ride up Kearny ave. They have a fine selection of Scottish delecacies including real bacon, square sausage and I'm pretty sure they have steak pies.

And dude, never apologise for loving steak pies.







Ooh. Hello gorgeous!


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

We just blew Utd away in the 2nd half there after a patchy 1st half. Would have been a lot tougher if Neilson hadnt stupidly got himself sent off.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

& its Hearts or St. Mirren in the semis. Was about to say at Parkhead but are the Cups semis at Hampden?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> & its Hearts or St. Mirren in the semis. Was about to say at Parkhead *but are the Cups semis at Hampden?*


 
Yes, played on 14/15 April.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, played on 14/15 April.


 
Im glad i didnt say it was at Parkhead then


----------



## inflatable jesus (Mar 12, 2012)

It's been a weird old season hasn't it?

In a few months we went from utterly adrift in the league and possibly firing the manager to looking at a domestic treble and the probable demise of Rangers as a serious challenger for many seasons to come.

I just hope we manage to keep our focus despite what's going on elsewhere. It's already looking like it's a problem in those last couple of games. I think if it wasn't for Neilson losing the plot, Dundee Utd could easily have won that one.

Anyone want to give their pick for Player of the Year? I've been finding myself leaning towards Mulgrew or Brown lately. I think Forrest is probably the favorite for YPOTY although Rogne has been fantastic for us too.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 12, 2012)

Mulgrew or Ledley. Brown has been fantastic this season but unfortunately plagued by injury.


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2012)

Wanyama's certainly proved himself a contender over the last few months. But over the whole season i think Mulgrews improved the most so maybe him.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 13, 2012)

they can't even beg right...
oversees


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> they can't even beg right...
> oversees
> 
> View attachment 17403


surely a rangers fans fighting fund need only raise enough for a few cans of tennants each


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 13, 2012)

The name of the paypal account is wrong aswell so money was going elsewhere.....


----------



## starfish (Mar 13, 2012)

& apparently thats also the wrong paypal account. A lot of money has been paid to some midlands clowns instead of a bunch of Govan clowns


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 14, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> they can't even beg right...
> oversees
> 
> View attachment 17403


 
McCoist and Jardine look great but Brian Laudrup's really let himself go.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> & apparently thats also the wrong paypal account. A lot of money has been paid to some midlands clowns instead of a bunch of Govan clowns


 

First i have heard it's the wrong paypal. Any proof ?

Just checked, someone fast on their keyboard has done a Whyte.


----------



## starfish (Mar 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> First i have heard it's the wrong paypal. Any proof ?
> 
> Just checked, someone fast on their keyboard has done a Whyte.


 
It was on both TalkCeltic & R*ngerMedia last night.

Dont quite know what you mean by that but we might have to add some custard to our jelly & ice cream now.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 15, 2012)

starfish said:


> It was on both TalkCeltic & R*ngerMedia last night.
> 
> Dont quite know what you mean by that but we might have to add some custard to our jelly & ice cream now.


 

Stolen money from Rangers fans, is what i mean.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Stolen money from Rangers fans, is what i mean.


 
How was/is this money stolen?


----------



## starfish (Mar 15, 2012)

They might get some of this back. Mr Custard looks an honest type despite being a bluenose.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 18, 2012)

Killie deserved to win the cup. They play nice football to their credit.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 18, 2012)

Buggeration. Killie's goalie was amazing though.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm having a Killie pie.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 18, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I'm having a Killie pie.


I don't blame you. But is it still award winning?


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2012)

Killie were saved by the Bell. Still the League Cups never been our favourite competition.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 18, 2012)

what the fuck was Stokesies dive all about.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17423952

this is pretty awful, hope he pulls through.


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2012)

From one angle it looked anything but a dive.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah I didn't think it was a dive either


----------



## anchorage (Mar 18, 2012)

I may be overstating it, but surely their record of having lost in 35 major finals is a world record?
15 LC Final losses
18 SC Final losses
1 EC Final loss
1 UEFA Cup Final loss

A magnificent record, long may it continue and increase.

Oh and been league runners up 31 times too!


----------



## anchorage (Mar 18, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I don't blame you. But is it still award winning?


 

It's a winner.


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2012)

Did you need to set up a fund to buy it though.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> Did you need to set up a fund to buy it though.


 
No, i have a food budget.


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2012)

Good for you.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 18, 2012)

Torbett fc radio for sale, treble fucked.


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2012)

R*ngers FC for sale, just fucked.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17423952

Liam Kellys father had a suspected heart attack while watching his son win the cup. =(


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2012)

manny-p said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17423952
> 
> Liam Kellys father had a suspected heart attack while watching his son win the cup. =(


 
Weepiper posted it on the previous page. Hope he's alright though.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> Weepiper posted it on the previous page. Hope he's alright though.


just saw it sorry.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> R*ngers FC for sale, just fucked.


 
But a great investment.


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> But a great investment.


 
Craig Whyte seemed to think so.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 20, 2012)

Torbett fc and it's fans after another referee.
Never defeated always cheated.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2012)

this is priceless

http://celtictaxcase.wordpress.com/


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> this is priceless
> 
> http://celtictaxcase.wordpress.com/


 
Must be the work of Armando Iannucci.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 23, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Must be the work of Armando Iannucci.


 
Or phil 3 names.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 25, 2012)

Another bottle crashes.


----------



## starfish (Mar 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Another bottle crashes.


 
The first being when your mob blew a 17 point lead i presume.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 26, 2012)

starfish said:


> The first being when your mob blew a 17 point lead i presume.


 
Our first, TLB's torbett fc too many to count.


----------



## starfish (Mar 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Our first,


 
& it took bottle crashing to new levels TUB. Levels that had never been seen before. 17 points in front & you blew it


----------



## anchorage (Mar 27, 2012)

starfish said:


> & it took bottle crashing to new levels TUB. Levels that had never been seen before. 17 points in front & you blew it


 
One season of off field trouble will explain Rangers lack of bottle ( except in winning derby matches). What has been the problem with torbett fc the last 3 seasons ?


----------



## starfish (Mar 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> One season of off field trouble will explain Rangers lack of bottle ( except in winning derby matches).


 
Aye right. Theres been 1 derby game thats counted all season & that was the new year game we won. Where was your teams bottle then. The league wasnt a forgone conclusion at that point, a win & yould have been top. Sunday was more about the ***s not conceding the league as it was about us winning it. Doesnt matter where we win it as long as we win it.
17 points in front & you blew it


----------



## anchorage (Mar 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> Aye right. Theres been 1 derby game thats counted all season & that was the new year game we won. Where was your teams bottle then. The league wasnt a forgone conclusion at that point, a win & yould have been top. Sunday was more about the ***s not conceding the league as it was about us winning it. Doesnt matter where we win it as long as we win it.
> 17 points in front & you blew it


Hurting ?


----------



## starfish (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Hurting ?


We know you are TUB, we know. Dont think youll get any sympathy in here though. Try "knobbing & sobbing".


----------



## anchorage (Mar 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> We know you are TUB, we know. Dont think youll get any sympathy in here though. Try "knobbing & sobbing".


 
Nor will any wifes or girlfriends of torbett fc.

A website offering help and advice for victims of domestic abuse saw a 600% rise in visits over the last Old Firm match weekend.

Charity Shelter Scotland said there was also a "dramatic increase" in visits to pages on its site offering advice on leaving home in a hurry and taking legal action against a partner.

The surge in visits coincided with the launch of a Facebook campaign during the Old Firm weekend, which has been cited by police and social workers as a catalyst for reports of domestic abuse.

According to the charity, the same advertising on previous weekends had generated just one-sixth of the traffic witnessed on the weekend of the latest Celtic v Rangers clash.

Alison Watson, head of services at Shelter Scotland, said: "These figures show that hundreds, perhaps thousands of people across Scotland, mainly women, went online last weekend to find advice and help on issues related to domestic abuse. And they weren’t just browsing. The average length of visit to our advice pages increased to several minutes.

"With a 600% rise in visits to our domestic abuse advice pages, we think that reported cases may only be the tip of the iceberg and that there could be hundreds more unreported cases of people living in fear of or suffering abuse.

"We hope that lessons will be learned and that the link between Old Firm matches and increased domestic abuse levels can finally be broken. Otherwise, the cycle of abuse will continue and many more lives will be ruined.

She added: "Shelter Scotland’s expert advice and services are available all year round. Anyone concerned about domestic abuse either personally, or who knows someone in danger, should seek advice or point others towards advice as soon as possible. Help is available from the Get Advice section on our web site, www.shelterscotland.org, and our helpline 0808 800 4444."

The Facebook campaign can be accessed at www.facebook.com/shelterinscotland.


----------



## starfish (Mar 28, 2012)

Wrong. They will get a lot of sympathy as should all victims of domestic or sexual abuse. Trolling ***s like you wont


----------



## anchorage (Mar 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> Wrong. They will get a lot of sympathy as should all victims of domestic or sexual abuse. Trolling ***s like you wont


 

Pity TLB never gave the mother of his child any sympathy isn't it ? All those abusive and threatening texts, still he is a a victim.


----------



## starfish (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes it was a pity. Same as when Gazza beat Cheryl & Fat Sally fucked Patsy Kensit behind his wifes back. Behaviour like that should not be tolerated.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> Yes it was a pity. Same as when Gazza beat Cheryl & Fat Sally fucked Patsy Kensit behind his wifes back. Behaviour like that should not be tolerated.




Yet it seems that Torbett fc fans, as proved by the upsurge in domestic abuse when Rangers win, see it as ok. If you can't beat Rangers , beat the wife/girlfriend. I suppose if your club puts up a statue of "wee jinky" the wife beating alcoholic then it gives them the green light to act like their hero.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yet it seems that Torbett fc fans, as proved by the upsurge in domestic abuse when Rangers win, see it as ok. If you can't beat Rangers , beat the wife/girlfriend. I suppose if your club puts up a statue of "wee jinky" the wife beating alcoholic then it gives them the green light to act like their hero.


Domestic violence is a problem in scotland. Regardless of what team you support. You're abit of a knobhead.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 28, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Domestic violence is a problem in scotland. Regardless of what team you support. You're abit of a knobhead.


 

I think you will find it's a problem everywhere.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I think you will find it's a problem everywhere.


Trevor was defo one of your lot.


----------



## starfish (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I think you will find it's a problem everywhere.


 
So why have you been singling out Celtic fans then?


----------



## anchorage (Mar 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> So why have you been singling out Celtic fans then?


 
Facts single out totbett fc fans, not me.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Facts single out totbett fc fans, not me.


 
The Police took note of their football affiliation whilst arresting them?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Facts single out totbett fc fans, not me.


 
Would you care to show us these facts?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> She added: "Shelter Scotland’s expert advice and services are available all year round. Anyone concerned about domestic abuse either personally, or who knows someone in danger, should seek advice or point others towards advice as soon as possible. Help is available from the Get Advice section on our web site, www.shelterscotland.org, and our helpline 0808 800 4444."
> 
> The Facebook campaign can be accessed at www.facebook.com/shelterinscotland.


 
I really can't believe that you are using domestic violence to try and score points?????


----------



## starfish (Mar 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Facts single out totbett fc fans, not me.


 
Eh, no. Its you thats been doing it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I really can't believe that you are using domestic violence to try and score points?????


 
Shit, are you new around here?


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> The Police took note of their football affiliation whilst arresting them?


 
The same way they take a note of religious affiliation whilst arresting someone for violence away from football matches.Guess what church uses those figures as fact.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The same way they take a note of religious affiliation whilst arresting someone for violence away from football matches.Guess what church uses those figures as fact.


 
Still waiting for this evidence to back up your claim.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The same way they take a note of religious affiliation whilst arresting someone for violence away from football matches.Guess what church uses those figures as fact.


 
TUB, I wrote football affiliation.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Still waiting for this evidence to back up your claim.




600% rise after a game Rangers won, and you can't make the connection. Good weekend?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> 600% rise after a game Rangers won, and you can't make the connection. Good weekend?


 
You can fucking stop that insinuation RIGHT now thanks.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> TUB, I wrote football affiliation.



I wrote religious affiliation.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

weepiper said:


> You can fucking stop that insinuation RIGHT now thanks.




Don't take your anger out on other people. Deep breaths and go to your happy place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Don't take your anger out on other people. Deep breaths and go to your happy place.


Quite. In your case, anchorage, I would wholeheartedly encourage you to take out all your anger and frustration on yourself.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Quite. In your case, anchorage, I would wholeheartedly encourage you to take out all your anger and frustration on yourself.




Like an anger wank ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Like an anger wank ?


only if you think an anger wank involves castrating yourself.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I wrote religious affiliation.


TUB's empty, then.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Like an anger wank ?


You make that sound like an offer!!!!


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> TUB's empty, then.




Tubs full with all the tears of Torbett fc fans, enough to fill a swimming pool.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You make that sound like an offer!!!!




Is that your defence when you get caught ?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is that your defence when you get caught ?


What? That you offered???


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> 600% rise after a game Rangers won, and you can't make the connection. Good weekend?


 
You understand the difference between causal and correlation don't you? Now again where is the religious breakdown of those arrested?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I really can't believe that you are using domestic violence to try and score points?????


believe it baby. It's anchorage we are talking about.


----------



## starfish (Mar 29, 2012)

£21,000 fine from UEFA re the FUCK UEFA banner at Udinese.

As the Ace Face said "I'll pay now. Got a pen, judge?"

At least we can pay it.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You understand the difference between causal and correlation don't you? Now again where is the religious breakdown of those arrested?


 
600% after a Rangers win, 600% after a game which meant nothing in the title race. 600%.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> 600% after a Rangers win, 600% after a game which meant nothing in the title race. 600%.


 
You want to use statistics? Here you go.

Google search for 'domestic violence Celtic fans' gets 58,300 results.

Google search for 'domestic violence Rangers fans' gets 537,000 results.

You can make statistics show you whatever you want. And if what you want is an excuse to hate the other team's fans a little bit more, to justify sectarianism by acceptable means, because they're such bastards, look they hit their wives, they're not _like us, _this is a good one. Both sides are at it. It's just propaganda.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> 600% after a Rangers win, 600% after a game which meant nothing in the title race. 600%.


 
Still can't back up your claim can you...


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

Fuck, it's still TUB thread then..


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 30, 2012)

Stan Petrov diasgnosed with acute lukaemia


----------



## anchorage (Mar 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> £21,000 fine from UEFA re the FUCK UEFA banner at Udinese.
> 
> As the Ace Face said "I'll pay now. Got a pen, judge?"
> 
> At least we can pay it.




Well you do have a history of getting fines from UEFA, so Torbett fc probably have a direct debit with them.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 30, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Fuck, it's still TUB thread then..




Always has been TUB,s thread. It's good to keep you all in the one thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Well you do have a history of getting fines from UEFA, so Torbett fc probably have a direct debit with them.


what, you mean like the huns and hmrc?


----------



## anchorage (Mar 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> You want to use statistics? Here you go.
> 
> Google search for 'domestic violence Celtic fans' gets 58,300 results.
> 
> ...




Ha ha. You must have missed some CBBC to do that much work.


----------



## starfish (Mar 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Well you do have a history of getting fines from UEFA, so Torbett fc probably have a direct debit with them.


 
Its still less than what the Huns were fined for their sectarian singing. & didnt they get their fans banned as well.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Ha ha. You must have missed some CBBC to do that much work.


 
I'm sorry, I seem to have missed your point, hidden as it was in your searing devastating wit.


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2012)

1 point to go.


----------



## starfish (Apr 7, 2012)

Bowl. Check. Spoon. Check. Jelly & ice cream. Check.


----------



## starfish (Apr 7, 2012)

CHAMPIONEES


----------



## weepiper (Apr 7, 2012)

HAW HAW


----------



## N_igma (Apr 7, 2012)

Graffiti on the wall says we're magic, we're magic, graffiti on the wall!


----------



## anchorage (Apr 7, 2012)

Get into town and taint it.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Get into town and taint it.


I love your total lack of a sense of irony.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I love your total lack of a sense of irony.


 

You mean silvery.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You mean silvery.


That as well.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Get into town and taint it.


 
No one could taint it as much as your EBT paying management have.

Now pay your taxes.


----------



## starfish (Apr 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Get into town and taint it.


15 points & you blew it. Giruy.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No one could taint it as much as your EBT paying management have.
> 
> Now pay your taxes.


 

It's tainted and you all know it.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's tainted and you all know it.


 
No it isn't, but carry on stamping your feet about it, that'll make it true of course.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No it isn't, but carry on stamping your feet about it, that'll make it true of course.


 
Of course it isn't.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Of course it isn't.


 
Just because, you, Dingbat and every other mentally challenged fuckwit thinks it is doesn't make it so.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Just because, you, Dingbat and every other mentally challenged fuckwit thinks it is doesn't make it so.




And because all you mentally challenged fuckwits think it isn't, it's not. You know it is so drink your celebration drinks knowing they are sour. TAINTED TITLE.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And because all you mentally challenged fuckwits think it isn't, it's not. You know it is so drink your celebration drinks knowing they are sour. TAINTED TITLE.


 
Christ, I get more sense out of the 4 year old, he has an excuse, you and your pals don't. At least he can make an argument without fucking it up.

The only sour here is your greeting face.... Now worry about having a team next season. Who knows, perhaps if you and your pals had done something earlier instead of slabbering about the 'big hoose' you might not be in this mess?!


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And because all you mentally challenged fuckwits think it isn't, it's not. You know it is so drink your celebration drinks knowing they are sour. TAINTED TITLE.


 
He put it in caps! It must be true.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And because all you mentally challenged fuckwits think it isn't, it's not. You know it is so drink your celebration drinks knowing they are sour. TAINTED TITLE.


i like sour drinks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2012)

starfish said:


> 15 points & you blew it. Giruy.


i know a song with that as the chorus


----------



## anchorage (Apr 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Christ, I get more sense out of the 4 year old, he has an excuse, you and your pals don't. At least he can make an argument without fucking it up.
> 
> The only sour here is your greeting face.... Now worry about having a team next season. Who knows, perhaps if you and your pals had done something earlier instead of slabbering about the 'big hoose' you might not be in this mess?!


 

Don't call me Christ, i'm just a humble mortal. man.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 9, 2012)

How the fuck can a Rangers fan talk about tainted titles? If the club had paid the tax's that they were required by law to pay, then they would not have been able to buy the players that went on to win them some of the titles they have won, that have ended up leaving the club in the mess it is in, and caused them to have points docked.


----------



## starfish (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Don't call me Christ, i'm just a humble mortal. man.


 
You'd have to be 'mortal' to spew that guff about a tainted title.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 9, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> You'd have to be 'mortal' to spew that guff about a tainted title.




Unlike TLB who is now a legend for winning a TAINTED TITLE.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Unlike TLB who is now a legend for winning a TAINTED TITLE.


 
TUB with his CAPS again. A winning argument.

Listened to the Off The Ball podcast today, and it was pleasing to note that both Rangers legends Richard Gough and Tommy McLean dismissed Hateley's wibblings about a tainted title.


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Unlike TLB who is now a legend for winning a TAINTED TITLE.


 
If it helps ease the hurt you must be feeling then keep on believing it TUB.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Don't call me Christ, i'm just a humble mortal. man.


the mortal part of that can of course be put to the test.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the mortal part of that can of course be put to the test.


 
And in time He will call me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And in time He will call me.


Let's hope he doesn't keep you waiting, eh

I suppose you'll be one of the 72 virgins the jihadis talk so much about


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Let's hope he doesn't keep you waiting, eh
> 
> I suppose you'll be one of the 72 virgins the jihadis talk so much about


 

By virgin i take it you mean your own sexual preference of men , so you would be correct.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> By virgin i take it you mean your own sexual preference of men , so you would be correct.


you are a virgin? no surprise there then.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you are a virgin? no surprise there then.


 

When it comes to men, yes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> When it comes to men, yes.


you'll have fun with the fundies then


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll have fun with the fundies then


 

You have, i won't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You have, i won't.


You'll be taking it up the gary for all eternity you homophobic shit


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You'll be taking it up the gary for all eternity you homophobic shit


 

So i'm homophobic because i'm not gay.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know the League's been won at a canter but can we still have some football discussed on this thread?


----------



## manny-p (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> So i'm homophobic because i'm not gay.


No you are trying to use it as an insult. Daft homophobic prick.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

manny-p said:


> No you are trying to use it as an insult. Daft homophobic prick.





Now where did I use homosexuality as an insult ?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You'll be taking it up the gary for all eternity you homophobic shit






Is that a triple entendre? Very well done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> By virgin i take it you mean your own sexual preference of men , so you would be correct.





anchorage said:


> Now where did I use homosexuality as an insult ?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


>




That's me being homophobic is it ? Wait until you leave primary school it gets a lot more explicit out here in the real world ( no insult is being made to people in make believe worlds or real primary schools).


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> That's me being homophobic is it ? Wait until you leave primary school it gets a lot more explicit out here in the real world ( no insult is being made to people in make believe worlds or real primary schools).


so you're ageist as well as homophobic


----------



## anchorage (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> so you're ageist as well as homophobic


 
Atheist and homophily.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Atheist and homophily.


you're a thick cunt, that's what you are, and the other people you do your homophily with are - sad to say - in the same boat. you don't even fucking know what homophily is, you daft shit.


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I know the League's been won at a canter but can we still have some football discussed on this thread?


 
I had to go out at pretty much the final whistle on saturday so i didnt see much of the aftermath. Did they present the League Trophy & if not am i right in saying that i heard it wont be presented at our next home game because its against the Huns.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> I had to go out at pretty much the final whistle on saturday so i didnt see much of the aftermath. Did they present the League Trophy & if not am i right in saying that i heard it wont be presented at our next home game because its against the Huns.


 
Won't be presented til the Hearts game at the end of the season.


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Won't be presented til the Hearts game at the end of the season.


 
Bloody hell, thats over a month away. Is it really so as not to offend the Huns or did i mishear that part.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you're a thick cunt, that's what you are, and the other people you do your homophily with are - sad to say - in the same boat. you don't even fucking know what homophily is, you daft shit.


 

Oh dear hen,time of month for you and the rest of the girls ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Oh dear hen,time of month for you and the rest of the girls ?


Sexist, homophobic, ageist and ignorant... No surprise you're a hun


----------



## anchorage (Apr 12, 2012)

starfish said:


> Bloody hell, thats over a month away. Is it really so as not to offend the Huns or did i mishear that part.


 

After 3 years another couple of weeks won't matter, will it ? Still you could all continue your dirty protest.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Sexist, homophobic, ageist and ignorant... No surprise you're a hun


 
Brilliant. Get a hot water bottle and stay in bed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Brilliant. Get a hot water bottle and stay in bed.


Compared to you the pope's a paragon of virtue


----------



## starfish (Apr 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> After 3 years another couple of weeks won't matter, will it ? Still you could all continue your dirty protest.


 
What dirty protest  ?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 12, 2012)

starfish said:


> What dirty protest  ?


 
perhaps he's admitting we're shitting all over Rangers just now.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 12, 2012)

weepiper said:


> perhaps he's admitting we're shitting all over Rangers just now.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>


 
You've taken that too far.


----------



## starfish (Apr 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>


 
Who he? I recognise him from somewhere.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 12, 2012)

starfish said:


> Who he? I recognise him from somewhere.


 
Mark Oaten the former MP who, in reaction to losing his hair, turned to paying for rent-boys to take a dump on his head....


----------



## starfish (Apr 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Mark Oaten the former MP who, in reaction to losing his hair, turned to paying for rent-boys to take a dump on his head....


 
Of course, Winchesters not far from here. I knew i knew him from somewhere


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Mark Oaten the former MP who, in reaction to losing his hair, turned to paying for rent-boys to take a dump on his head....


 
Did it work? Did his hair grow back?


----------



## manny-p (Apr 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Mark Oaten the former MP who, in reaction to losing his hair, turned to paying for rent-boys to take a dump on his head....


desperate times call for....


----------



## weepiper (Apr 15, 2012)

aargh


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mon the jam tarts


----------



## weepiper (Apr 15, 2012)

BBC commentator going nuts about ref/linesman decisions, anybody actually watching this on Sky?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

The penalty was a joke.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 15, 2012)

fucknut.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yaas 

I had a fiver on hearts at 13/2. The last ten minutes just about ended me.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

Handed a treble and TLB,s bottlers run to form. I just can't laugh enough.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Handed a treble and TLB,s bottlers run to form. I just can't laugh enough.


 
Enjoy. Only thing you'll get to cheer this season.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Handed a treble and TLB,s bottlers run to form. I just can't laugh enough.


Hehe. And what did you win this season? Fair play to the jambos. An all Edinburgh final for the first time since 1896 or something like that.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2012)

come on the hibbees


----------



## manny-p (Apr 15, 2012)

Whats this about an anti petrov banner at the game?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Handed a treble and TLB,s bottlers run to form. I just can't laugh enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

All torbett fc have to show is a tainted title.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

Torbett fc dartboard. No trebles or doubles on it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> All torbett fc have to show is a tainted title.


 
still hurting, TUB?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> still hurting, TUB?


 
TUB might be hurting but i'm laughing myself dizzy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> TUB might be hurting but i'm laughing myself dizzy.


i look forward to you laughing youtself dizzy all the way to beachy head and over the edge.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i look forward to you laughing youtself dizzy all the way to beachy head and over the edge.





You know, it might just happen the way Torbett fc are blowing up( this is no way a reference to their love of terrorist groups) .


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You know, it might just happen the way Torbett fc are blowing up( this is no way a reference to their love of terrorist groups) .


 
TUB, is the Vanguard boards down for maintenance? 'Cos your cut and paste patter has taken a Lafferty in recent posts.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

Probably crashed due to laughter. TUB/ TLB must be on his way out now. A Rangers team offering next to no challenge and all he can win is a tainted title. Looks like his champions league dream will be done on a computer.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You know, it might just happen the way Torbett fc are blowing up( this is no way a reference to their love of terrorist groups) .


Yeah like the british armed forces ain't terrorists?


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> *Probably crashed*


 
It's fucked up your patter, TUB.

The tainted poster. ((((((hugs TUB))))))


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You know, it might just happen the way Torbett fc are blowing up( this is no way a reference to their love of terrorist groups) .


Anyone would think it was a Celtic board member that had to resign for singing sectarian songs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Probably crashed due to laughter. TUB/ TLB must be on his way out now. A Rangers team offering next to no challenge and all he can win is a tainted title. Looks like his champions league dream will be done on a computer.


i bet you're looking forward to starting next season with -10 points as well.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Yeah like the british armed forces ain't terrorists?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Anyone would think it was a Celtic board member that had to resign for singing sectarian songs.


 
The sash sectarian ?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The sash sectarian ?


Then why did he resign?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Then why did he resign?


 
Is the sash sectarian ? Yes or no.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is the sash sectarian ? Yes or no.


Not to me, no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is the sash sectarian ? Yes or no.


it's a shit song mind


----------



## starfish (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Handed a treble and TLB,s bottlers run to form. I just can't laugh enough.


 
15 points & you blew it  Ha fucking ha.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 16, 2012)

starfish said:


> 15 points & you blew it  Ha fucking ha.


 

A treble and torbett fc blew it. Ha fucking ha ha.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is the sash sectarian ? Yes or no.


Yes.



Pickman's model said:


> it's a shit song mind


No it's not.
Didn't Beethoven lift part of it for one of his symphonies?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A treble and torbett fc blew it. Ha fucking ha ha.


and how many trophies have the huns won this season?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> No it's not.
> Didn't Beethoven lift part of it for one of his symphonies?


yeh the one he slung in the bin as fit for nothing.


----------



## starfish (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A treble and torbett fc blew it. Ha fucking ha ha.


 
How did we blow a treble. Its not like theyre won every season. You blew a 15 point lead. We lost 2 games.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 16, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh the one he slung in the bin as fit for nothing.


 
No it wasn't. Can't remember which symphony it was but it's there. Anyway the tune was around before the sash lyrics got adopted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> No it's not.
> Didn't Beethoven lift part of it for one of his symphonies?


what's always got me about the sash is it's telling about a loyal orangeman who's too cheap to get his own sash and so wears handmedowns.

frankly it's not a song i'd sing even if i was a loyal ulster prod because i think i could stretch to a sash if i wanted to.


----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Impressive debut from Tony Watt today.


----------



## elfman (Apr 25, 2012)

So, next season will be a bit boring, won't it?

Nobody at all to challenge Celtic with all Rangers' troubles (who could actually start again in the 3rd division).

A time for more consideration into moving to English football?


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

elfman said:


> So, next season will be a bit boring, won't it?
> 
> Nobody at all to challenge Celtic with all Rangers' troubles (who could actually start again in the 3rd division).
> 
> A time for more consideration into moving to English football?


 
Far from boring, for the majority it will be more interesting with an extra euro spot to compete for.

English football is a non-starter.


----------



## elfman (Apr 25, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Far from boring, for the majority it will be more interesting with an extra euro spot to compete for.
> 
> English football is a non-starter.


 
Yeh, I meant from a Celtic POV. There's a possibility of having no old firm for 3 seasons if Rangers have to start over.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

elfman said:


> Yeh, I meant from a Celtic POV. There's a possibility of having no old firm for 3 seasons if Rangers have to start over.


 
Oh of course, yeah.  I imagine it will feel a little flat for Celtic if Rangers aren't around.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

_*A Celtic home jersey traditionally has seven unbroken Hoops. This season, there are nine thinner hoops, linking back to the nine consecutive Scottish league titles Celtic won between 1965 and 1974. It is a record that has never been broken.*_

Seriously ? How pathetic is that ?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 28, 2012)

You're getting het up over marketing bullshit now? Only so much Nike can do with the home top, they've got to rationalise it any way they can. Don't see any of my fellow tims saying "aye, our hoops pure represent nine-in-a-row by ra way".


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> You're getting het up over marketing bullshit now? Only so much Nike can do with the home top, they've got to rationalise it any way they can. Don't see any of my fellow tims saying "aye, our hoops pure represent nine-in-a-row by ra way".


 

Change for torbett fc being involved with unbroken hoops.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Change for torbett fc being involved with unbroken hoops.


 
You are using the child abuse scandal as a stick to beat celtic fans. Most if not all are appalled about what happened. Grow up you silly little man.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You are using the child abuse scandal as a stick to beat celtic fans. Most if not all are appalled about what happened. Grow up you silly little man.


 

Never hurts to remind you about what your club stands for, does it.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Never hurts to remind you about what your club stands for, does it.


It does not stand for that. Its a club for a historically and to a lesser extent now but still- persecuted and discriminated minority in scotland who get behind a team who play some outstanding football at times. Fuck child abuse, hang the abusers.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

manny-p said:


> It does not stand for that. Its a club for a historically and to a lesser extent now but still- persecuted and discriminated minority in scotland who get behind a team who play some outstanding football at times. Fuck child abuse, hang the abusers.


 
Always the victims.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Always the victims.


Read a history book.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Read a history book.


 

Always the victims.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Always the victims.


You must be feeling like a victim atm. Your poor team is going to get relegated.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Always the victims.


 
writes the bloke who attended the 'woe is us' march today


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> writes the bloke who attended the 'woe is us' march today


 

A protest march not a woe is us march. One in the same to torbett fc.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A protest march not a woe is us march. One in the same to torbett fc.


 
_"infhamy, infhamy, they've all ghot it in fhor us." _

Repeat ad nauseum.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A protest march not a woe is us march. One in the same to torbett fc.


 
According to a mank on FF you don't do protest.....



> *That was quite incredible....*
> .....from 1.05pm when I arrived until 3pm when we hit the Ivory it was a day to be remembered, and not just for the great company.
> *We've never agitated, organised or protested*. That's 'for taigs' remember.


 
Even wheh they're in the shite they are it's always someone else.....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

Like a famine eh.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

Greatest ever manager, good at keeping secrets too.


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

And thats why we're Champions.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 29, 2012)

Jesus. How soft was that first goal?


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Always the victims.


 
Says TUB, the resident Urban victim.


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Jesus. How soft was that first goal?


 
It was a well worked corner 

Thought Commons played really well today. Best ive seen from him in a while.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## starfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Brilliant. Cant quite make out the bloke on the right though.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Brilliant. Cant quite make out the bloke on the right though.


 
Craig Whyte


----------



## starfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Craig Whyte


----------



## anchorage (May 1, 2012)

Made me laugh.


----------



## Fedayn (May 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18714
> 
> Made me laugh.


 
The fella with te wig? Aye he's become 'famous'. I can't believe it's a wig, after all would you actually buy a wig that bad?!

Craig Whyte in disguise 

Btw that's Sandy Jardine right in front of him.


----------



## anchorage (May 1, 2012)

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/305548-m...medium=twitter

Another fan of torbett fc being a racist, but he is a victim don't you know.


----------



## Deareg (May 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> http://news.stv.tv/scotland/305548-m...medium=twitter
> 
> Another fan of torbett fc being a racist, but he is a victim don't you know.


The only person who denies or excuses the fact that there are racists is you, you fucking idiot.


----------



## anchorage (May 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The only person who denies or excuses the fact that there are racists is you, you fucking idiot.






I know you are.


----------



## Fedayn (May 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> http://news.stv.tv/scotland/305548-m...medium=twitter
> 
> Another fan of torbett fc being a racist, but he is a victim don't you know.


 
No, he's a prick and I hope he gets tuned in. As it goes both the Celtic fans sites I was on yesterday welcomed his being gripped and hope he gets time in jail.


----------



## anchorage (May 1, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, he's a prick and I hope he gets tuned in. As it goes both the Celtic fans sites I was on yesterday welcomed his being gripped and hope he gets time in jail.





Thank fuck for that. Here was me thinking Torbett fc hadn't moved on from throwing bananas at Mark Walters.


----------



## Fedayn (May 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Thank fuck for that. Here was me thinking Torbett fc hadn't moved on from throwing bananas at Mark Walters.


 
Yes, but given we've seen the results of your thought process what you 'think' doesn't really count for much.


----------



## Deareg (May 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Thank fuck for that. Here was me thinking Torbett fc hadn't moved on from throwing bananas at Mark Walters.


They have moved on, when are you lot gonna follow suit?


----------



## anchorage (May 1, 2012)




----------



## starfish (May 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know you are.


 
Ouch, i bet that hurt Deareg.

Youre such a fucking bawbag TUB.


----------



## starfish (May 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> They have moved on, when are you lot gonna follow suit?


 
They even racially abuse their own players.

They really are a bunch of bawbags.


----------



## anchorage (May 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Ouch, i bet that hurt Deareg.
> 
> Youre such a fucking bawbag TUB.


 

 
Wow, like being attacked by a wet sheep.


----------



## starfish (May 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Wow, i like being attacked by wet sheep.



Teuchter eh.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18758
> Wow, like being attacked by a wet sheep.


 
Howe did you fuck up that old political insult?


----------



## anchorage (May 2, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Howe did you fuck up that old political insult?







I made a new one up. Howe due yue spel wronge?


----------



## anchorage (May 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Teuchter eh.







No, I like the smell of wet wool.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I made a new one up. Howe due yue spel wronge?


 
you usually spell it 'whrong'.


----------



## anchorage (May 2, 2012)

I see the grooming has started with the young children from Thailand. Is there nothing Torbett fc won't do against children.


----------



## starfish (May 2, 2012)

http://celticsuperstore.co.uk/store...e=prd_maxzoom_celtic-104313.jpg&intPID=104313

New away strip for 2012/13. I like.


----------



## starfish (May 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I see the grooming has started with the young children from Thailand. Is there nothing Torbett fc won't do against children.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 3, 2012)

starfish said:


> http://celticsuperstore.co.uk/store...e=prd_maxzoom_celtic-104313.jpg&intPID=104313
> 
> New away strip for 2012/13. I like.


 
Mmm, my dandruff will show up a treat with that new away strip.


----------



## starfish (May 3, 2012)

Nice to see Mark Wilson & Bangura back in the team tonight.


----------



## starfish (May 7, 2012)

& well done to Charlie Mulgrew for winning the SPFA Player of the Year & wee James Forrest for winning the Young Player of the Year.


----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> & well done to Charlie Mulgrew for winning the SPFA Player of the Year & wee James Forrest for winning the Young Player of the Year.


 
Mhedia conspiracy obviously.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Mhedia conspiracy obviously.


 
well he is a left footer.


----------



## starfish (May 8, 2012)

& the winner of the SPL Manager of the Year is (drum roll)










Neil Lennon.


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

Nice way to finish of the league, a 5-0 thumping of the Jambos.

But then that is why we are Champions.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

How in the fuck did lennon win manager of the year?


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> How in the fuck did lennon win manager of the year?


 
Obviously nothing to do with going on a 26 match unbeaten run and overturning a 15 point deficit turning it into a 10 (20 in administration) winning margin. Not that obviously. Must be for something else.....


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Obviously nothing to do with going on a 26 match unbeaten run and overturning a 15 point deficit turning it into a 10 (20 in administration) winning margin. Not that obviously. Must be for something else.....


 
Perhaps putting out a side that scored the most goals, conceded the fewest, won the most games, lost the fewest and ended the season with a record that would have won every SPL title going back to 2003/04. Na, can't be that either, everyone knows the title was tainted ...


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Obviously nothing to do with going on a 26 match unbeaten run and overturning a 15 point deficit turning it into a 10 (20 in administration) winning margin. Not that obviously. Must be for something else.....


 
That winning streak was just making up for a poor first half of the season.  Major fail in Europe and in the big one off cup games.  With the resources Celtic have anybody could manage them to a league win.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Perhaps putting out a side that scored the most goals, conceded the fewest, won the most games, lost the fewest and ended the season with a record that would have won every SPL title going back to 2003/04. Na, can't be that either, everyone knows the title was tainted ...


 
I'm not banging on about tainted titles but you have a budget 10x that of the rest.  He hasn't shown great management overall.  Unless you think the manager of the league winner should get the award every year?  Surely you would agree McCall or Houston have done a better job with what is at their disposal.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Perhaps putting out a side that scored the most goals, conceded the fewest, won the most games, lost the fewest and ended the season with a record that would have won every SPL title going back to 2003/04.


 
Nope can't be that, not possible....


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> How in the fuck did lennon win manager of the year?


 
It was only for the SPL, i think the Ross County manager won the SFA award. Who do you think should have won it though?

Ah McCall or Houston.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> How in the fuck did lennon win manager of the year?


he impressed the people who judge the award


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> he impressed the people who judge the award


 
He has had a dismal season


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> http://celticsuperstore.co.uk/store...e=prd_maxzoom_celtic-104313.jpg&intPID=104313
> 
> New away strip for 2012/13. I like.


there'll be all sorts of moans about it, and i doubt it will last to the end of the season. perhaps you recall the man u grey strip which the players felt obscured rather than emphasised their positions.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> He has had a dismal season


you asked how he won the award. i explained it to you. you have already stated your reasons for thinking he shouldn't have won it. he did. now move on.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you asked how he won the award. i explained it to you. you have already stated your reasons for thinking he shouldn't have won it. he did. now move on.


 
That isn't much of an explanation tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That isn't much of an explanation tbf


you asked 'how' not 'why'.


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> there'll be all sorts of moans about it, and i doubt it will last to the end of the season. perhaps you recall the man u grey strip which the players felt obscured rather than emphasised their positions.


 
I do. But i think the black will stand out a bit better.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> I do. But i think the black will stand out a bit better.


i'll still get one, mind


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you asked 'how' not 'why'.


 
Oh you were being pedantic


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh you were being pedantic


no, i answered the question you asked


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I'm not banging on about tainted titles but you have a budget 10x that of the rest. He hasn't shown great management overall. Unless you think the manager of the league winner should get the award every year? Surely you would agree McCall or Houston have done a better job with what is at their disposal.


 
If either had got to 2nd in the league then maybe.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> It was only for the SPL, i think the Ross County manager won the SFA award. Who do you think should have won it though?
> 
> Ah McCall or Houston.


 
Yup well obviously I am biased for Houston but he has done an amazing job rebuilding with zero budget after losing most of the team.

McCall has Motherwell playing excellent football and massively overachieving for a club that size.  

I honestly haven't seen much to convince me Lennon is a good manager of any sort.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> If either had got to 2nd in the league then maybe.


 
Why would 2nd matter.  Rangers still have a much more expensive team than any of their closest rivals (apart from celtic), they haven't even been weakened at all by admin.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That winning streak was just making up for a poor first half of the season. Major fail in Europe and in the big one off cup games. With the resources Celtic have anybody could manage them to a league win.


 
Narrowly failing to qualify from a tricky group isn't a major fail in my book. Reached a cup final and a semi and both could have so easily went the other way given (yes, paranoia alert ) refereeing decisions. Hardly a dismal season.

Also, Tony Mowbray couldn't. I agreed with Adams getting the SFA award, but I couldn't honestly say another SPL manager had a better season. Or should Celtic players and managers be automatically exempted from winning awards because we have greater resources to draw from?


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i answered the question you asked


 
Ok would you care to answer 'why'?


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Yup well obviously I am biased for Houston but he has done an amazing job rebuilding with zero budget after losing most of the team.
> 
> McCall has Motherwell playing excellent football and massively overachieving for a club that size.
> 
> I honestly haven't seen much to convince me Lennon is a good manager of any sort.


 
Well you can understand we might be biased too


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Ok would you care to answer 'why'?


i wasn't privy to the deliberations of those who award the trophy.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Narrowly failing to qualify from a tricky group isn't a major fail in my book. Reached a cup final and a semi and both could have so easily went the other way given (yes, paranoia alert ) refereeing decisions. Hardly a dismal season.
> 
> Also, Tony Mowbray couldn't. I agreed with Adams getting the SFA award, but I couldn't honestly say another SPL manager had a better season. Or should Celtic players and managers be automatically exempted from winning awards because we have greater resources to draw from?


 
No but they should only be entitled if they do WELL with the resources, not just adequately to poorly.  

You got back into that Europa group by default ffs, you were knocked out in the qualifiers 

And you bottled it massively in that final and semi against teams with much smaller resources.  Yes when managerial ability comes into it this is important


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i wasn't privy to the deliberations of those who award the trophy.


 
Thanks for your contribution then


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Why would 2nd matter. Rangers still have a much more expensive team than any of their closest rivals (apart from celtic), they haven't even been weakened at all by admin.


 
I dont think you can win manager of the year for coming 3rd or 4th. You need to win something, one of the Cups might have swung it though.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> I dont think you can win manager of the year for coming 3rd or 4th. You need to win something, one of the Cups might have swung it though.


 
What pish


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> Well you can understand we might be biased too


 
The point is that Houston has done brilliantly with no resources, Lennon has done not great with massive resources.  How can Lennon be judged a better manager?


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> He has had a dismal season


 
If winning the league by 20 points is 'a dismal season', what sort of shitty season did the team finishing 4th have?!


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> both could have so easily went the other way given (yes, paranoia alert ) refereeing decisions.


 
Yes I remember Hearts should have won by more than 1 goal.  Fucking refs eh


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> If winning the league by 20 points is 'a dismal season', what sort of shitty season did the team finishing 4th have?!


 
Well I reckon _I_ could have managed this Celtic team to a league win.  Just stick them out on the park, fuck it.  Only a good manager could have managed this United team to 4th.


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> The point is that Houston has done brilliantly with no resources, Lennon has done not great with massive resources. How can Lennon be judged a better manager?


 
I understand what youre saying. We didnt do well (win, that is ) in the Cups but then its not any ones god given right to win everything. I felt the rest of Scottish football was being insulted when people talked about Celtic blowing the treble. & we did go further in Europe than any other Scottish team.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Well I reckon _I_ could have managed this Celtic team to a league win. Just stick them out on the park, fuck it. Only a good manager could have managed this United team to 4th.


 
Which is why you're collecting Manager of the.... Whoops oh no, you're not are you.... I wonder why?!

Houston got you to 4th last season with 61 points. he got less points this season, 59, and the same place 4th. Not exactly an improvement of any sorts....


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> I understand what youre saying. We didnt do well (win, that is ) in the Cups but then its not any ones god given right to win everything. I felt the rest of Scottish football was being insulted when people talked about Celtic blowing the treble. & we did go further in Europe than any other Scottish team.


 
Fair post. Still default in europe.



Fedayn said:


> Which is why you're collecting Manager of the.... Whoops oh no, you're not are you.... I wonder why?!
> 
> Houston got you to 4th last season with 61 points. he got less points this season, 59, and the same place 4th. Not exactly an improvement of any sorts....


 
Yes but we lost the core of our team and had to rebuild. Successfully. Out scouting system, signing policy, youth program, general club ethos AND MANAGEMENT has been proven far superior to a club which outspend the fuck out of the competition


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Which is why you're collecting Manager of the.... Whoops oh no, you're not are you.... I wonder why?!


 
Because I would be a shit manager.  That was kind of my point


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

So, Houston should have won it for getting less points and finishing it the same position. Which is quite frankly standing still, at best. Interesting concept about what it means to be the bmanager of the year.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Because I would be a shit manager. That was kind of my point


 
Yes and you wouldn't have got anywhere close to do what you claimed. Hence your point was frankly woeful.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So, Houston should have won it for getting less points and finishing it the same position. Which is quite frankly standing still, at best. Interesting concept about what it means to be the bmanager of the year.


 


Fedayn said:


> Yes and you wouldn't have got anywhere close to do what you claimed. Hence your point was frankly woeful.


 
Erm I think you might be missing the point of my posts.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Erm I think you might be missing the point of my posts.


 
No, we're all trying to see the point of your posts. you're not making a very good one in many of them.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, we're all trying to see the point of your posts. you're not making a very good one in many of them.


 
Well they are pretty clear to read  

Lennon has done less than expected.  Houston and McCall have done more.  Taking into account the resources at their disposal.  The former has not proven any managerial ability, the latter have.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Well they are pretty clear to read
> 
> Lennon has done less than expected. Houston and McCall have done more. Taking into account the resources at their disposal. The former has not proven any managerial ability, the latter have.


 
Less than expected in March perhaps. Not less than was expected in October or November. He was a manager in trouble. Yet 4 months later he is condemned for not winning the treble. 

Lennon expected to get the sack in October, fans were shouting for his head. He had a terrible first few months. Then he bought some magic beans, shook them in his hand, blew on them and hey presto in a flash it was April and the league was won......

Yes, coming back from a 15 pt deficit to win the league by 10 points takes nothing at all. In fact he slept throught it all. Did nothing you know. Houston got less points and finished in the same place as last year. Not exactly setting the heather alight. McCall, well he might well have a shout. Frankly he's streets ahead of Houston.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, coming back from a 15 pt deficit to win the league by 10 points takes nothing at all. In fact he slept throught it all. Did nothing you know. Houston got less points and finished in the same place as last year. Not exactly setting the heather alight. McCall, well he might well have a shout. Frankly he's streets ahead of Houston.


 
Tbh McCall would have been my choice.

With the resources Lennon has it's like an EPL team playing a Division 1 team each game.  Against the worst Rangers team for years.  Wtf did a 15pt deficit come from?

Houston has done a better job under much more difficult circumstances than Lennon.  If Lennon actually won the treble then maybe I'd say fair enough, but he has had a mare.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> With the resources Lennon has it's like an EPL team playing a Division 1 team each game. Against the worst Rangers team for years. Wtf did a 15pt deficit come from?


 
It came from being 15 points behind, not that difficult to understand surely? When Celtic played Motherwell November 5th they started the game 15 points behind Rangers.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It came from being 15 points behind, not that difficult to understand surely? When Celtic played Motherwell November 5th they started the game 15 points behind Rangers.


 
 I know.  Due to performing very poorly against inferior opposition.  Well done Neil.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I know. Due to performing very poorly against inferior opposition. Well done Neil.


 
Most of your games are against inferior oppositon. And yet you got even less points than last year.... Well done Peter.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Most of your games are against inferior oppositon. And yet you got even less points than last year.... Well done Peter.


 
Not really, no.  Most of us are fairly evenly matched - financially speaking.


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Not really, no. Most of us are fairly evenly matched - financially speaking.


 
The league says over the piece you are a better team. De facto they are inferior to you. And yet still less points than last season. How could he not have won manager of the year.....


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> The league says over the piece you are a better tream. De facto they are inferior to you. And yet still less points than last season. Woweee


 
That makes no sense in the context of the points I am making


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That makes no sense in the context of the points I am making


 
It is entirely consistent. There has been no actual advance by United, same place less points. You stood still, sorry but that's not manager of the year material. The majority of the league finished below you and didn't perform as well as you, consequently you are, by dint of your league placings a better team. They are inferiro to you. So, yes there's less teams in that class compared to Celtic but you haven't made any advance to claim any such prize.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

It isn't about 'advance', or 'league postition'.  That is a myopic way of looking at who is worthy.  I have explained why I think others have done a better management job in light of their circumstances.  There are lots of other circumstances to consider over league placing, otherwise league winners would get it every year.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Fair post. Still default in europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we lost the core of our team and had to rebuild. Successfully. Out scouting system, signing policy, youth program, general club ethos AND MANAGEMENT has been proven far superior to a club which outspend the fuck out of the competition


A sprinter who comes second to another who is subsequently found to have cheated is not said to have won by default. Your scouting system, signing policy, youth programme, general club ethos and management haven't been proven far superior either, you've argued your position but have proven the square root of fuck all.


----------



## anchorage (May 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It isn't about 'advance', or 'league postition'. That is a myopic way of looking at who is worthy. I have explained why I think others have done a better management job in light of their circumstances. There are lots of other circumstances to consider over league placing, otherwise league winners would get it every year.


 


Reasons other than football are missing this year. I wonder why.


----------



## starfish (May 15, 2012)

Majstorovic is off back to Sweden in August i see.


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> A sprinter who comes second to another who is subsequently found to have cheated is not said to have won by default. Your scouting system, signing policy, youth programme, general club ethos and management haven't been proven far superior either, you've argued your position but have proven the square root of fuck all.


 
I'm not arguing that celtic didn't deserve to win the league, or won by default.  Just that Lennon has not performed exceptionally to deserve this award.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I'm not arguing that celtic didn't deserve to win the league, or won by default. Just that Lennon has not performed exceptionally to deserve this award.


 
You stated we got into the Europa League by default.


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> You stated we got into the Europa League by default.


 
Oh I thought you mean the 'tainted' title thing.  Yeah the Europa thing was default; the sprinter thing wasn't an accurate analogy to that at all.  You still failed when it mattered, only to luck out a little later


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh I thought you mean the 'tainted' title thing. Yeah the Europa thing was default; the sprinter thing wasn't an accurate analogy to that at all. You still failed when it mattered, only to luck out a little later


 
Sion cheated to beat us, seemed a fair analogy to me.


----------



## tar1984 (May 15, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Sion cheated to beat us, seemed a fair analogy to me.


 
Did they not just field one ineligible player?  More like an administrative error, couldn't have had that much effect overall


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Did they not just field one ineligible player? More like an administrative error, couldn't have had that much effect overall


 
Bought half a dozen players whilst under a transfer embargo and played a substantial number of them against us. Wasn't an administrative error, it was a deliberate act by the owner. Cost them somewhere in the region of 33 points in the Swiss league too.


----------



## fen_boy (May 23, 2012)

Celtic fans were awesome at Carrow Road last night.


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Celtic fans were awesome at Carrow Road last night.


 
Unfortunately the team wasnt though.


----------



## starfish (May 24, 2012)

Oh dear. Turns out we were a bit naughty too. Celtic paid Juninho via an EBT, set up prior to him leaving, but the payment was made after he left. However, in 2008 Brian Quinn phoned up the taxman to ask how much tax did they owe on it & paid them.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18169502

But should we accept wrondoing & hand back the Scottish Cup from 2005.
http://scotslawthoughts.wordpress.c...ng-re-juninhos-ebt-aberdeen-spl-winners-2005/


----------



## anchorage (May 25, 2012)




----------



## manny-p (May 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 19550


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't see this coming:



> *HOOPS AXE COACH THOMPSON​*


 
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/324350?

I wonder what that's all about.


----------



## starfish (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll say WTF?


----------



## anchorage (Jun 4, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I didn't see this coming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


The rumour is that they are drinking and shagging buddies.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The rumour is that they are drinking and shagging buddies.


who are?


----------



## anchorage (Jun 5, 2012)

manny-p said:


> who are?


 

TLB and tommo but not in the way torbett fc are know for.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> TLB and tommo but not in the way torbett fc are know for.


 
Did you know that Paul Gascoigne used to beat the shit out of his wife? His kids too. Isn't that terrible?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought this article maybe sheds a little light on things:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...tic-coach-Alan-Thompson-to-fight-sacking.html

So apparently he was cheating on his wife, got divorced and was possibly trying to live like a 22 year old rather than the middle-aged guy that he is. 

I'm sure there will be more details along shortly.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 5, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Did you know that Paul Gascoigne used to beat the shit out of his wife? His kids too. Isn't that terrible?


 
We never put a statue of gazza outside ibrox but torbett fc did with well known drunk and wife beater jinky. Isn't that just soooooo torbett fc.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We never put a statue of gazza outside ibrox but torbett fc did with well known drunk and wife beater jinky. Isn't that just soooooo torbett fc.


 
Actually that didn't happen. It was all lies invented by the Rangers supporting media.

Did you know that Walter Smith knew Gazza was physically abusing women and signed him anyway?


----------



## anchorage (Jun 5, 2012)

TLB sent text threats to his ex and unborn child whilst his girlfriend is pregnant, lost money in a land deal with his ira connected friend. Pillar of the community.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 5, 2012)

More lies from the Rangers supporting media

I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact he's a catholic

Did you know Andy Goram used to hang out with terrorists? It's funny how you never hear Rangers supporters and the media talking about that


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> More lies from the Rangers supporting media
> 
> I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact he's a catholic
> 
> Did you know Andy Goram used to hang out with terrorists? It's funny how you never hear Rangers supporters and the media talking about that


 

Apart from the time Goram made front page news when wearing a black arm band during a match when one of his terrorist pals died, you are correct.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> TLB sent text threats to his ex and unborn child whilst his girlfriend is pregnant, lost money in a land deal with his ira connected friend. Pillar of the community.


TLB mean's-The Lurgan Bigot to any non old firm eyes. It's what the orks call Neil Lennon.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Apart from the time Goram made front page news when wearing a black arm band during a match when one of his terrorist pals died, you are correct.


 
In fairness he also made it into the press when pictures of him appearing in front of UVF flags/banners was released. But he could always claim it was the 'other' Andy Goram.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> In fairness he also made it into the press when pictures of him appearing in front of UVF flags/banners was released. But he could always claim it was the 'other' Andy Goram.






Yet very little of stokes and his relation to terrorists gets into the papers.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 6, 2012)

No, we are told he is subhuman scum by the media because his dad owns a pub...

Ah, I can't keep this up! It's all just too stupid!

How do you live like this? In this world of ridiculous tangents, endless conspiracy theories and nonsensical hyperbole?

I couldn't even last 24 hours!


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> No, we are told he is subhuman scum by the media because his dad owns a pub...
> 
> Ah, I can't keep this up! It's all just too stupid!
> 
> ...


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

must be a false twitter, after all a torbett fc player promoting an ira band would be newsworthy in scotland. Who mentioned his father ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 19880 must be a false twitter, after all a torbett fc player promoting an ira band would be newsworthy in scotland. Who mentioned his father ?


 
Same way that David Healy meeting UDA commander Jackie McDonald got little if any condemnation. I mean it's not as if you can blame Healy for meeting a member of the same organisation his dad is in can you?! The press will use it when they want and ignore it when they want. Not as if they ever ran a story on Rangers players singing party tunes on Sunday afternmoons with 'Bobby 'Ulsters favourite DJ' Parks in the Glaswegian. And frankl;y why should they....


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Same way that David Healy meeting UDA commander Jackie McDonald got little if any condemnation. I mean it's not as if you can blame Healy for meeting a member of the same organisation his dad is in can you?!


 

It got as much attention as torbett fc having a function in a well known ira pub players being caught on camera singing add ons to songs and high up club officials being there too. That kind of condemnation from the scottish mhedia ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 6, 2012)

I think we need to give it up lads. He's rumbled us again.

We knew that if our massive Timmy media conspiracy was to succeed then our journalistic stooges couldn't simply not mention negative stories about Celtic. We knew that those magnificent bastards over at the Rangers forums would be able to see through that and expose us. 

We thought that by actually reporting negative stories about Celtic but giving them slightly less coverage than the Rangers ones we thought we might get away with it. After all the difference could be simply excused as the distorted perceptions of a bunch of semi-literate clowns with a pathetic investment in their superiority over a rival team.

Sadly, we didn't count on the amazing detective skills of anchorage of U75. 

We would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for those meddling orcs!


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think we need to give it up lads. He's rumbled us again.
> 
> We knew that if our massive Timmy media conspiracy was to succeed then our journalistic stooges couldn't simply not mention negative stories about Celtic. We knew that those magnificent bastards over at the Rangers forums would be able to see through that and expose us.
> 
> ...





And I'm told there is no "your kind".


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And I'm told there is no "your kind".


 
There's no pulling the wool over your eyes, is there?

We catholics are all in it together. Even the atheist and protestant ones!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It got as much attention as torbett fc having a function in a well known ira pub players being caught on camera singing add ons to songs and high up club officials being there too. That kind of condemnation from the scottish mhedia ?


 
indeed, both sets of players have done it and may well do it again.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> There's no pulling the wool over your eyes, is there?
> 
> We catholics are all in it together. Even the atheist and protestant ones!


 

What about the Roman ones ?


----------



## starfish (Jun 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And I'm told there is no "your kind".


No. I keep asking you to explain what you mean by "your kind" when used in reference to me. And i still dont know what you mean.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> No. I keep asking you to explain what you mean by "your kind" when used in reference to me. And i still dont know what you mean.


 

Just for the hard of understanding. Torbett fc supporters.


----------



## starfish (Jun 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Just for the hard of understanding. Celtic FC supporters.


 
Is that all you mean, really!!


----------



## anchorage (Jun 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> Is that all you mean, really!!







What else could I mean, apart from your victim mentality wanting there to be something else.


----------



## starfish (Jun 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> What else could I mean, apart from your victim mentality wanting there to be something else.


 
I dont know, thats why i keep asking you to define it. I have no victim mentality, never have done. Never needed one. Please stop confusing me with yourself.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 8, 2012)

starfish said:


> I dont know, thats why i keep asking you to define it. I have no victim mentality, never have done. Never needed one. Please stop confusing me with yourself.


 

And yet...


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 8, 2012)

Preseason seems to be moving along pretty well. I've been saying for a while that we needed to get rid of some of the fringe players and it looks like everyone at the club agrees.

So by my count we've now got shot of Danny, Cha and O'Dea and Juarez. Daryl Murphy looks like he'll stay at Ipswich and I gather Mark Wilson is looking for a new club. I read some rumors about Sammy this morning and while I'm taking the Juventus one with a pinch of salt, it's not unthinkable that we might get a bid for him after the Euros.

So I think that we should be in a position to bring in one or two players that are better than the ones we have. We'll probably manage to hang on to Hooper, Kayal and Izaguirre. You also wouldn't bet against Matthews,Wanyama, Rogne or Forrest managing to step their game up a level.

So I think there's every reason to think that we can continue to improve as a team next season regardless of what happens at Rangers.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 8, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Preseason seems to be moving along pretty well. I've been saying for a while that we needed to get rid of some of the fringe players and it looks like everyone at the club agrees.
> 
> So by my count we've now got shot of Danny, Cha and O'Dea and Juarez. Daryl Murphy looks like he'll stay at Ipswich and I gather Mark Wilson is looking for a new club. I read some rumors about Sammy this morning and while I'm taking the Juventus one with a pinch of salt, it's not unthinkable that we might get a bid for him after the Euros.
> 
> ...


 

Is that the european team getting told to fuck off ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 8, 2012)

Also forgot about Dominic Cervi and didn't know about McGinn and Towell. Should be plenty of room on the wage sheet now.

I've no idea what this idiot is blabbering about, but I can't say I particularly care either.


----------



## starfish (Jun 13, 2012)

Didnt know whether to start a new season thread, it is still a bit early but heres the new home shirt for 2012-13. Ive gone for the one minus the sponsor. It actually appears just under the badge & isnt splashed across the middle.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2012)

what might have been . . . 

Just signed for Arsenal for 12 million.


----------



## starfish (Jun 14, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> what might have been . . .
> 
> Just signed for Arsenal for 12 million.


 
Aye, for a season at best. There will be others though.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 15, 2012)

starfish said:


> Didnt know whether to start a new season thread, it is still a bit early but heres the new home shirt for 2012-13. Ive gone for the one minus the sponsor. It actually appears just under the badge & isnt splashed across the middle.


 
It's a little reminiscent of the old timey celtic shirts. I take it this is a Lisbon Lions throwback thing?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 17, 2012)

So it looks like all the rumors right now are about sizable bids for Ki and Wanyama. I think we could definitely live without either of them and that they were always likely to leave in the next season or two anyway.

Losing both would stretch us in the midfield though. I think we would definitely have to bring someone else in. Is the Keith Andrews thing still alive? I've only really seen him in the first Ireland game but he looks solid.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> So it looks like all the rumors right now are about sizable bids for Ki and Wanyama. I think we could definitely live without either of them and that they were always likely to leave in the next season or two anyway.
> 
> Losing both would stretch us in the midfield though. I think we would definitely have to bring someone else in. Is the Keith Andrews thing still alive? I've only really seen him in the first Ireland game but he looks solid.









Fucking hell, season ticket sales can't be going too well for Torbett fc, for them to spout the same shit and for the scummy fans to think these bids are real. Try the far away universe where barca bound pooper is worth 29 million. Did Juarez and his 7 million move to Arsenal turn out good for club and player ?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Fucking hell, season ticket sales can't be going too well for Torbett fc, for them to spout the same shit and for the scummy fans to think these bids are real. Try the far away universe where barca bound pooper is worth 29 million. Did Juarez and his 7 million move to Arsenal turn out good for club and player ?


 
newco anchorage, old tub


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Blah blah, I'm a bitter orc


 
Yeah, things are just going terribly for us right now. We may or may not sell some players for millions of pounds. It's too much to take. I wish somebody would just liquidate our club, release our players and relegate us.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yeah, things are just going terribly for us right now. We may or may not sell some players for millions of pounds. It's too much to take. I wish somebody would just liquidate our club, release our players and relegate us.


 


Don't worry it will probably happen.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> newco anchorage, old tub


 

Newco tub i think you will find.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Newco tub i think you will find.


Same dull hun shit though


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Don't worry it will probably happen.


 
I won't be holding my breath.

You can feel free to hold yours for as long as you like though.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jun 17, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> You can feel free to hold yours for as long as you like though.


 


It never works. I never what i want.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 19, 2012)

http://sport.stv.tv/football/106855...kael-lustig-out-for-the-start-of-the-season/?



> Hip operation could rule Mikael Lustig out for the start of the season


 
Have we just went from having four right backs (five if you count Juarez) to just one?

It's starting to get to the point where a couple of new signings might be needed.

I'm also curious about something: What did you guys think about the 3-5-2 formation that we ended up using towards the end of last season?

I thought that it seems to naturally suit Mulgrew, Izaguirre, Ledley and Brown who have to adapt a bit from their natural game to play their established positions in a 4-4-2. Then again, I don't really know where Forrest or Sammy fit in to the 3-5-2 thing.

Do you think we'll stick with it?


----------



## starfish (Jun 19, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://sport.stv.tv/football/106855...kael-lustig-out-for-the-start-of-the-season/?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who've we got left then. Dont think anyones bought Mark Wilson yet. So is it just him?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 20, 2012)

We still have Matthews too. We may end up having to keep Wilson around though. I certainly wouldn't object. When he's fit he's always been solid enough.


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont think Wilson has let us down. As you say a solid enough player who does his job. Matthews hasnt been too bad either but we are a bit short now. We were after Matt Mills but i think hes gone to Bolton.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 27, 2012)

Strange day in the world of old firm ideology.

It makes you wonder if we are the only ones left still fighting about this pish.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 27, 2012)

Check the queen out in her green and white  Even she who is saved by God has turned


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 27, 2012)

McGuinness is probably just congratulating her on her fine work in taking down Rangers. 

Most people don't realize that she is very involved in the day-to-day running of HMRC.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 27, 2012)

The clue is in the name. She's also a special constable, part-time postie and screw.


----------



## starfish (Jun 27, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Strange day in the world of old firm ideology.
> r
> It makes you wonder if we are the only ones left still fighting about this pish.


Yes you are


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Jul 7, 2012)

support for stan pertov on the m25


----------

